# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Chest6's Workout Log

## chest6

By popular demand (not really just from nark) I think I'll finally get my log up. I can't transfer it all because its in this aol program so I probably wont get everything up til today in.

I started bulking January 17th, which was the first day of the second semester 

I workout one bp a week..my routine is like this

Monday- Chest/tris
Tuesday- Back/bi's
Wed-off
Thursday-shoulders
Friday-legs

This is usually how I do it...sometimes I'll miss a day and it will push everything back

January 17 2006
Weight 226

Tuesday (started off a day behind)
Chest/tris

Decline dumbbell
80x8
90x8
100x8

Incline dumbbell
80x8
85x8
90x6

Barbell flat bench
225x8
245x6
265x6
275x3 (2 assisted)

Dips
bw+25lb 8 reps
bw+25lb 6 reps
bw+25lb 5 reps

Skulls
65lbx10
75x8
85x6

----------


## chest6

Wednesday January 18th 2006

deadlift 
315x8
365x5
385x4
405x4

tbar rows
3px12
4px8
5px8
5px7

wide grip chins (all bodyweight)
9 reps
6 reps
5 reps
3 reps + 2 assisted

standing supined grip curls
85x8
90x6
95x4

preachers on incline bench
20x15 warm up
25x10
30x8
30x7

----------


## chest6

Friday January 20 2006

shoulders/traps

barbell military
135x8
155x9
185x8
205x5

wide grip upright rows (these killed the wrist) reps/sets
95x8x3

shrugs in front
225x15 warm up
405x8
455x8
315x15

shrugs behind back
375x8
395x8
285x10

----------


## chest6

Saturday January 21 2006

Legs

squats 
315x10
365x8
385x6
405x6

Leg press (feet 4 inches apart; heels at the very bottom of the pad)
540x15 warm up
720x10
900x6
810x18 (partner wouldn't let me stop here..I had no idea I could get this many  :Smilie: )

leg extension
80x10
90x10
100x10

Leg curls
90x10
100x10
110x10

----------


## chest6

Monday January 23 2006

Incline db
80x8
85x8
90x8
90x8

barbell flat bench
225x8
245x8
275x4
225x8

flies (this is like the second time I have ever done these)
35x8
45x8x2

3 sets bw dips
13 reps
10 reps 
8 reps

skulls
95x8
105x8x2 superset with close grip 8 reps

----------


## MatrixGuy

Cracking stuff Chest. Might use some of this myself  :Bbsmile:  Some impressive figures there too.

----------


## chest6

Tuesday January 24 2006

Back

deadlift
225x15
275x10
315x10
365x10

tbars
3px10 warm up
4px8
5px8
6px8
4px12

wide grip chins (bw)
10
8
4

standing barbell curls
85x10
95x8
105x6

hammer curls
20x8
25x8
30x7

----------


## chest6

> Cracking stuff Chest. Might use some of this myself  Some impressive figures there too.


Thanks man..the real weight has yet to come cuz im 25lbs heavier now  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Thursday January 26 2006

Shoulders/traps

barbell military
135x8
185x8x2
205x7

upright rows 
85x8
95x8

front shrugs 
225x8
405x8
455x6

----------


## chest6

Friday January 27 2006

Legs

squats 
225x20
245x20
275x20
315x23

leg press (feet 4 inches apart..heels at the bottom of the footpad
540x15 warm up
720x15
810x14
900x13

romanian deads 
135x8x2 slow and pronounced stretch

----------


## chest6

Monday January 30 2006

Chest/tris

db bench 
80x19
90x8
85x8
100x12

db incline
80x8
90x8
100x5


decline bb 
185x12
225x8
245x6

bw dips
8 reps
6 reps 
+20lbs resistance 8 reps

french press
60x8
70x6
80x5

----------


## chest6

Tuesday January 31 2006

Back

Deadlift
315x8
335x8
365x8
385x8

tbar rows 
4px8
6px8
6px4

bent over row db
80x8
85x8
90x8
100x8

standing st bar 
80x8
90x6
95x6

hammer 3/2 tempo
30x8x3
burn out 25s

----------


## chest6

Thursday February 2 2006

Shoulders

military bb 
135x8
185x8x3
205x7

wg upright rows 
85x8
95x8
115x8
135x6

shrugs behind the back
375x8
395x8
285x20

front shrugs 
405x8
455x8
495x6

----------


## Papi93

How is your pec? I remember reading, a while ago, that you think you suffered tear and you were having difficulties with strength and endurance. Do you feel like you are on the road to recovery or is it a reocurring problem?

----------


## chest6

It was a pretty partial tear that just ended up getting worse. It pretty much healed by November/December of last year..I'll just hope nothing reoccurs. Everything has been good lately.

----------


## chest6

Saturday February 4 2006

Legs

squats
315x10
365x10
385x10
405x11 (crappy YMCA belt snapped on the 8th rep, kept going and did 3 reps without it)

leg press (4 inches apart, bottom of pad)
720x15x4 (3/2 tempo..these burned like all hell)

3 sets leg curls
90x15
100x15
110x15

leg extension
100x15
120x20
130x14

----------


## Rob

Nice leg numbers. I like.

----------


## chest6

Monday February 6 2006 19th birthday :7up:  

Chest I copied and pasted from my aol candendar so the setup is different

db bench 
80x10, 90x10, 100x12, 110x6 

db incline 
85x10, 90x6, 100x7 

bb decline 
185x12, 205x10, 235x5 

bodyweight dips 
bwx15
bwx12
25lbx8 

cg bench 115x8, 135x8x3

----------


## *Narkissos*

Nice log overall  :Thumps Up:  

I see you've been experimenting with the deadlift rep-range

Why?

----------


## chest6

> Nice leg numbers. I like.


Theyre nowhere near the legend canadians  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

> Nice log overall  
> 
> I see you've been experimenting with the deadlift rep-range
> 
> Why?


I really got no clue..just trying to change things up. Lately I have been in the 4-6 rep range working up to a max triple and 2 weeks ago I worked up to 495x1. Just tryin stuff out...seeing what I respond to. I think I'll stick to what I've been doing lately. What you think?

----------


## chest6

Tuesday February 7 2006

Back/Bis

deadlift
315x6
365x6
405x6
455x4

tbar rows 
3px10
4px8
5px8
6px8

bent over rows db
90x10
100x10x2 *forgot to mention this..my gyms dumbbells stop at 100  :Frown:  When I have 110 that means I get someone to put a 10 on top and hold it there..not the most effective way I know*

standing barbell curls
85x8
95x8
105x4

hammer curls
20x10
25x8
30x6

----------


## chest6

I guess I didnt write down this shoulder day...strange  :Hmmmm: ?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I really got no clue..just trying to change things up. Lately I have been in the 4-6 rep range working up to a max triple and 2 weeks ago I worked up to 495x1. Just tryin stuff out...seeing what I respond to. I think I'll stick to what I've been doing lately. What you think?


I'm not sure.. I'm experimenting with my rep range too

No longer doing singles; double or triples

But i'm not going higher than 5 reps either

I think the 4-6 rep range is where the growth is generated with this exercise.

8-12 range fatigues the CNS a bit much imo... 

It is a exercised marked by high muscle recruitment after all

Then again i could be wrong about the fatiguing bit

----------


## chest6

Saturday February 11 2006

Legs

squats
315x8
365x8
385x8
425x8

leg press
540x10 warm up
720x10 
900x10
900 3/2 tempo 10 reps 
810 3/2 tempo 12 reps (this about killed me)

stiff legged deadlift
135x8
185x8
225x8

----------


## chest6

> I'm not sure.. I'm experimenting with my rep range too
> 
> No longer doing singles; double or triples
> 
> But i'm not going higher than 5 reps either
> 
> I think the 4-6 rep range is where the growth is generated with this exercise.
> 
> 8-12 range fatigues the CNS a bit much imo... 
> ...


I agree with you. I think my other workouts for the week suffered because of the high reps. Not sure. There is some drop offs in my weight I deadlift towards the end (as in recently) and I could never quite figure it out. I always need at least 3 days in between squats and deadlifts to be able to pull a decent weight.

----------


## chest6

Monday February 13 2006

Chest/shoulders (experimenting with new routine

Monday-Chest/shoulders
Tuesday-Back/Traps
Wed-off
Thurs-off
Friday-arms
Saturday-legs 

This didnt give enough time in between legs and back and I my arms were still sore from the beginning of the week


db incline
80x10
90x8
100x2
90x7

db bench

80x10
90x10
100x10
110x10

decline bb
185x10
205x8
225x5

bb military
135x10
185x8
185x5
155x10

lateral raises
30x10
35x8
35x8
30x10

3 sets seated calf raises at the end for fun

----------


## taiboxa

you got some legs for your stats bro.. congrats.. put rob and i to shame since we fatties  :Big Grin:

----------


## AnabolicAndre

damn dude, 110's on the DB press for 10 wow!!

And your numbers are higher now???

Impressive. keep doing what your doing.

----------


## chest6

Thanks guys..I need to keep updatin this Im gettin lazy  :LOL: 

Well I squat a lot more now than I did then and I can probably get more than 110 for db press for 10 but its only 110 or 125 since we stop at 100s  :Frown: .

----------


## chest6

Tuesday February 14 2006

Back/Bis

deadlift
warm up
365x4
385x4
405x4
475x2

wide grip chins
11 reps
8 reps 
4 reps

bent over row db
80x10
90x10
100x10x2

wide grip lat pull (emphasized negative)
100x10
120x10
130x10

shrugs in front
warm up
405x12
455x9
315x16

----------


## chest6

Friday February 17 2006

Arms

incline curls 
20x8x2
25x8

barbell curls 
95x8
95x8
105x6

close grip bench
135x8
185x7
205x5

dips
45platex8
2 45's x5
45+25x8

----------


## chest6

Sunday February 19 2006

Legs

squats
315x6
365x6
405x6
455x3 (1 assisted)

leg press (4 inch apart)
720x8
810x10
810x12

leg curls
100x12
100x13
110x10

leg extension
120x10
120x10
140x7

3 sets calves 
90lb seated 5 second negative, 5 second hold at the bottomx10x3

----------


## chest6

Tuesday February 21 2006

Chest/shoulders

Really tired cuz I just got done with a softball game so weights kinna suffered

Flat db 
85x10
95x8
110x10
100x6

incline db 
85x8x3

decline bb
185x10
205x8
245x4

barbell military
135x8
155x8
155x6

incline laterals
20x8x2
25x8

----------


## chest6

Wednesday February 22 2006

Back/Traps

Deadlift
365x8
385x8
405x5 (crappy day, I started noticing my dl went downhill with this routine here)

Wide grip chins
11
8 
4

tbar rows
3px10 warm up
5px10
6px4
5px9

front shrugs
315x8
405x8x2

back shrugs
285x10
375x8

----------


## chest6

Saturday February 25 2006

Legs

SCs leg routine 3/2 tempo squats leg ext/curls supersetted beforehand

4 sets leg ext/leg curls supersetted before..didnt take not of the weight. Made sure my form was good and I got a good squeeze at the top

squats
135x20
185x20x2
185x14 (legs gave out at 14 and my spotter had to catch me  :Smilie: )

Also..my lowerback got a really painful pump here..guess my body wasnt used to it

----------


## chest6

Monday February 27 2006

chest/shoulders

after softball game again..tired as hell

incline db 
80x10
90x10
100x5
95x4

decline barbell
245x10
255x8
245x5

flat barbell bench
185x10
205x7
155x12 man this felt sad I could barely push this

db military
65x8
45x8x2 so saddd

incline laterals
25x8x2 was about all I could do

----------


## chest6

Friday March 3 2006

Arms

close grip bench
135x10
185x7
205x5

tricep dips
45px8
45+25x6
45+35px3
45px8

standing db curls
40x8
50x5
40x8

hammers
30x10
40x10
50x8

21s curls
65lbs

----------


## chest6

Saturday March 4 2006

Legs

4 sets supersetted leg curls & ext

Squats
135x20
155x20
185x12
135x15
155x12

Kept getting pissed I couldnt get 20 so I kept trying  :LOL:  Not the weight here at all..just the lowerback pump that made me quit

----------


## chest6

Monday March 6 2006

Chest/shoulders (softball..weak ahh)

incline db 80x10, 90x8, 95x6, 100x4 

bb bench 225x8, 245x7, 265x4 

decline bb 185x8, 205x6, 225x6 

shoulder press db 75x8, 75x6, 60x7 

machine lateral raise 3 sets

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 7 2006

Back/traps


wide grip chins bw 12, 5, 3 

bad day dl 385x6, 425x4, 475x1 

bent over rows 275x8x2, 295x7 

One armed high rows 2p+25x8, 3px8, 3p+10x6 

front shrugs 405x8, 425x8x2

----------


## chest6

Saturday March 11 2006

Legs

Leg ext/leg curls 4 sets supersetted

Squats
135x20
155x20x2
185x15

short lunges
185x5

----------


## chest6

Monday March 13 2006

Back to Chest/triceps Didnt like the other routine

incline db
80x10
90x8
100x8
110x7

barbell bench
225x8
245x8
275x3

decline bb
185x10
225x8
245x7

dips
bw 3 sets of 10

cg bench Ez bar
85x10x2
125x10

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 14 2006

Back/biceps

skipped deadlift today. My lower back was burnt out I think..my dl sucked a few weeks in a row

3 sets wg pullups
11
6
4

bent over rows (lightened the weight and stopped cheating  :Smilie: )
135x10
155x10
185x8
225x6

high row 
2p+25x10
3platesx8
3p+10x6

wg lat pulldowns
100x10
130x8
140x5

straight bar curls
85x6
95x4
95x4

standing db curls
30x8
30x6
25x9

----------


## chest6

Thursday March 16 2006

Shoulders/traps

db military
80x10
90x8
100x5

incline lateral
30x8x3

shrugs behind
375x8x3

in front
405x8
455x10
495x6

----------


## chest6

Friday March 17 2006

Legs

was weak coming off SC's routine..guess I wasn't used to heavier weight yet since I was moving weak weight for 3 weeks  :Smilie: 

squats
365x8
385x7
405x3  :Frown: 

short lunges
135x8
185x8
225x8

leg curls 3 sets of 100

----------


## chest6

Monday March 20 2006

Chest/tris

db bench
80x10
90x8
100x10
100x7
125x0 (I tried to get a kid to put the 25s on top of the 100s and he took literally one minute. He actually put the right one on..then dropped the left one and had to go get it and tried to balance the right one on as he did. I held the 100s at the bottom position for like a total of what seemed 90 seconds..and when he finally got it I couldnt even get one  :LOL: )

db incline
80x10
90x8
95x9
105x6

decline bb
185x10
225x7
245x3

tri dips
bw 13
11
9

cg bench
105x8x3

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 21 2006

Back/bi's

deadlift
warm up
405x3
425x3
455x1
475x2

bent over rows
275x8
295x8
315x7

tbar rows
3px12
4px10
5px8
5px8

standing db curls
50x8
45x7
45x8

21s
3 sets 65x55x45  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Friday March 24 2006

Shoulders/traps

db military
80x10
90x10
100x6

incline lateral
30x8x3

front shrugs
405x8
455x8
495x7
315x15

----------


## chest6

Saturday March 25 2006

Legs

Squats
385x8
405x6
425x5 (lil wider stance than usual, not much)

short lunges
185x8
225x8
245x5

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 28 2006

Chest/tris

barbell bench
225x8
275x5
285x3
275x2

decline bb
185x12
245x7
275x4

incline db
80x10
90x7
95x5

3 sets tricep pushdowns 130lb

3 sets incline cg 95,115,135

dips
bw 9

----------


## chest6

Thursday March 30 2006

Back/biceps

wg pullups
25px6
bwx5
bwx4

Deadlift
315x8
385x6
455x3
495x1  :Smilie: 
425x1

bent over rows
135x8
155x8
185x8: 225x8 (superset, idea from narks log  :Smilie: )

tbar row from the machine
3px10
4px8
4px8
5px6

standing db curls
35x8
45x8
35x6

21s
65x3sets

----------


## chest6

Saturday April 1 2006

Shoulders/traps

db military
80x10
90x8
100x8  :Smilie: 

upright rows
85x10
95x10
115x7

front shrugs
405x8
455x8
495x8
315x15

----------


## chest6

Sunday April 2 2006

Legs

squat
315x8
365x7
405x6
475x3  :Smilie: 

short lunges
135x8
155x10
185x9
225x8

sldl
135x10
185x10x2

----------


## Anthony C

Dang bro I

----------


## chest6

> Dang bro I


huh?

----------


## chest6

Monday April 3 2006

Chest/tris

Shoulders weren't recovered yet. I did legs the day before..which was a big mistake not taking a day off after legs and did shoulders before legs, so they were still broken down.

barbell bench
225x8
245x8
275x2
295x1 (1 assisted)

incline db
80x10
90x8
100x6

decline bb
185x12 stopped after this because my shoulders were so sore and I felt like I was overtraining like hell

2 sets cd bench 

2 sets french press 60x8, 80x8

Not the best workout..

----------


## chest6

Wednesday April 5 2006

Back/biceps

wg pullups
13
4
3

deadlift
315x8
365x7
385x7 Couldnt pull shit today

barbell rows
135x8
185x7
315x7: 135x8

tbar machine
3px8
4px8
5px8
2px12 Really squeezed on this one

incline curls
20x8
25x8x2

hammer curls
25x8x2
30x7

----------


## chest6

Friday April 7 2006

Shoulders/traps

barbell military
135x8
185x8
225x6x2 weak on barbell now I guess cuz im not used to it

upright 
95x8
115x8x2

db shrugs with 100s
3 sets of 10 (5 second negative since these r light as hell) killed the forearms too cuz I didnt use straps

----------


## chest6

Sunday April 9 2006

Legs

Tired as hell because I worked 9 hours..standing up and walkin around all day

squats
315x10
365x8
405x7

short stride lunbges
185x8
225x8
275x5
295x4 pretty tough

sldl
135x8
185x8
225x6

3 sets seated calf raises

----------


## chest6

Weight: 251 lbs

Start cutting tomorrow

----------


## chest6

Tuesday April 11 2006

barbell incline
185x10
225x8
245x7
275x3 (1 assisted)

barbell decline
225x8
275x3
275x5 (had more rest on this one..talked a lil too long with a friend here)

french pres
60x10
70x10
80x7

skulls
65x8
75x8x2

----------


## chest6

Thursday April 13 2006

Back/(bis)

Deadlift
315x10
365x4
405x5
455x2 Tired from work..I'll go ahead and stop saying this cuz from now on my weights wont be as high 

Bent over row db
90x10
100x10x2 ahhh we need bigger dumbbells

tbar row
3px8
4px8
5px6

Weightroom closed 15 mins early and I couldnt do bi's ahhhhhh

----------


## Anthony C

HAAA HAAA My bad above bro .What I was going to say is dang bro I like what I see on your lifts lol but I got cut off .Anywyas whats your body weight ?? Looking strong AC

----------


## chest6

Oh ok cool..Im around 250 right now but I just started cutting..so the lifts will stay the same or inch downward soon..thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Saturday April 15 2006

Way off schedle

Shoulders/traps

military db
80x10
90x10
100x8

upright rows
95x10
115x10
135x6

db shrugs
120x8
130x9x2

Only had 20 minutes to workout so I had to make it quick

----------


## chest6

Monday April 17 2006

Stupid gym was closed on easter..Im so behind schedule  :LOL: 

Legs

I did cardio earlier today..im dumb and my weights suffered because of it  :Frown: 

squat
315x8
365x8
405x7
425x4

Leg press (felt like id try to compensate....shoulder width stance)
warm up 6 plates
720x10
810x10
900x10
1040x7 (990x3 (maxed out the machine 11 plates plus 25s on top..25s fell on the 7th rep and I busted out 3 with 990

sldl
135x10x2 held stretch at bottom 2 seconds
225x8

----------


## *Narkissos*

I like this leg workout.. nice poundage there man.. AND reps  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Thanks man..weights for squats were a tad down tho :Frown:  

Wednesday April 19 2006

chest/tri

My chest started hurting today again...I hope to God it goes away..that set me back for months..

Bb bench
225x8
245x8
275x3
295x4 +1 assisted my friend came over and spotted me and hyped me up. On the 275 I wasnt really going to failure either...and I was kind of down on my pec acting up

Decline bb
225x8
275x6
245x9

Incline db RUSHED AS HELL had 3 minutes to do this and triceps
90x6
70x8x2 tired as hell cuz I had like 2 seconds of rest and this was immediately after decline

Tricep Extentions
70sx8x3 baby weight..but they were fried

Skulls
65x8  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Thursday April 20 2006

Back

No bis stupid gym closed 15 minutes early..and I missed out on Vbar lat pulls (idea from narks log  :Smilie: )

close grip pullups
bw+25 8 reps
bw 9 reps
bw 4 reps

Deads
365x5
405x5
425x5 on these my back felt weak. The weight was light but my stupid back wanted to round. Prolly cuz I sprinted some today for my stupid class. Way too much jogging/sprinting for my comfort level today

bent over rows
225x8 warm up
275x9
295x8
315x7

----------


## S.P.G

good log bro, keep up the hard work,






> bent over rows
> 225x8 warm up
> 275x9
> 295x8
> 315x7


i bet you loved doing that lol

----------


## chest6

haha yeah..it was fun. I could actually pull more when I was cutting at 225ish..kinna weird?

----------


## Superballer

chest you are a monster... you're like 19 right and natty?

Can't wait til you start gear, you're going to explode! Especially with your knowledge of diet and training.... there's nothing holding you back. Keep it up!

----------


## chest6

thanks for the compliments man..much appreciated. Yep..turned 19 in february and Im natty besides a dumb fvck up cycle when I was 17 before I found this board  :Icon Rolleyes: : Lost all my gains too and took forever to recover. But oh well..natty since that mess up..set me back a long time

----------


## chest6

Saturday April 22 2006

Shoulders/arms

since my arms are seriously lagging I felt it wouldnt hurt to train them 2x a week. My bi's havnent progressed in forever so if I notice Im overtraining them it won't really matter since they havent gone anywhere anyway, I'll just try something different.

Barbell military
135x8 warm up
185x8
205x9
235x4

upright rows
95x8
115x8
135x6

Dumbbell french press
70x10
90x10
100x8

pulldows
100x10
100x12
120x7 

standing barbell curls
95x9
105x8
115x3

incline dumbbell curls
25x8
30x8 Im starting to like these..I feel it in the Brachii instead of the brachialis

----------


## Superballer

you're so much stronger than me it's depressing... haha... keep it up.

----------


## chest6

nah man...eat like a horse and dont do nuthin all day long and ull be there in no time  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Monday April 24 2006

ahh so behind schedule

I've already lost too much strength for my liking..and I havnet even restricted my cals much. Im eating at about maintenance

Legs

Squats
315x8
365x7 this felt too heavy..I started getting kinna down here that I've lost strength and felt like leaving
385x5 same here
405x8 Got really psyched up here..this really helped my mood out. Still far from what I did a few short weeks ago, but better 

Leg press
720x10
900x10
990x10
1170x1: 990x8 (had my friend hold 2 45s on top of the stack, the fell off after the first rep..I was like cmon how hard can it be  :LOL: ) Was kinna burnt out after that cuz I held it for awhile after they dropped

leg curls
80x10
100x10
130x9

leg ext
80x10
felt like this was fine, not a big fan of these anyway..theyve fvcked up my knees before

----------


## C_Bino

Hey Chest man never saw this log before. Good stuff. Good accomplishments as well, your weights look awesome.

If I can ask one thing it would be why so few sets for legs? How do your legs compare to the rest of your body, grow easily etc? I mean the weight you push with legs is good but three exercises seems so little considering you are working quads and hams. Also where do you put calves into your routine?

F*ck, I hope I didnt sound like I was just picking at your routine, like I said it looks good, just curious as to your leg routine brutha.

----------


## novastepp

chest, i mean... you kick ass man  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

> Hey Chest man never saw this log before. Good stuff. Good accomplishments as well, your weights look awesome.
> 
> If I can ask one thing it would be why so few sets for legs? How do your legs compare to the rest of your body, grow easily etc? I mean the weight you push with legs is good but three exercises seems so little considering you are working quads and hams. Also where do you put calves into your routine?
> 
> F*ck, I hope I didnt sound like I was just picking at your routine, like I said it looks good, just curious as to your leg routine brutha.


Yeah..I know. Honestly, I've been lazy with hams and calves. Haven't trained calves consistently in forever. They're decent sized so I never really did much. Need to start. Hammies I just get lazy I guess. I think 4sets squats and 4 sets of leg press is enough for quads..do you agree..or you think I need more? I need to start hitting up sldl every week more consistently. You'll see I do them sometimes. I guess I'll do them and leg curls. What do you recommend? Exercises and sets wise?? Dont worry bout picking at the routine..thats why I put the log up..to see if ppl had any ideas/help for me  :Smilie: 

Oh and yeah my legs are like my chest they grow well. I think my quads are around 30" right now and calves around 17.5"

----------


## chest6

> chest, i mean... you kick ass man


thank ya  :Smilie:

----------


## C_Bino

> Yeah..I know. Honestly, I've been lazy with hams and calves. Haven't trained calves consistently in forever. They're decent sized so I never really did much. Need to start. Hammies I just get lazy I guess. I think 4sets squats and 4 sets of leg press is enough for quads..do you agree..or you think I need more? I need to start hitting up sldl every week more consistently. You'll see I do them sometimes. I guess I'll do them and leg curls. What do you recommend? Exercises and sets wise?? Dont worry bout picking at the routine..thats why I put the log up..to see if ppl had any ideas/help for me 
> 
> Oh and yeah my legs are like my chest they grow well. I think my quads are around 30" right now and calves around 17.5"


Sounds like you got great size on your legs man. Anyways to each his own, but my leg routine is a lot more lengthy.

Leg extensions
Squats
Leg Press
Lunges

Stiff-leg deads
Laying leg curls (on stomach)
Standing leg curls (if you have the machine)

**I never use the seated leg curl machine, I think its horrible and my knees never seems to flow smoothly on the upward movement (when the muscle is relaxing).

All are 4 sets each, first set is always a little lighter than the rest, squats is usually 6 sets as I pyramid them. 

That is enough to get me sore the next day, and I save training my calves for two other days in the week, once with shoulders and once with chest. I traing calves twice per week while everything else once just because they are very difficult to build imo.

----------


## chest6

I was hopin ud post again was lookin forward to the input. I think I'll try something similar to that next leg session. Mainly I need to hit the hammies harder. Dont have a standing 1 leg curl to my knowledge  :Hmmmm:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday April 26 2006

Chest/tris

Flat bench
225x8
245x8
275x5
295x2 +1

Incline db
80x10
90x8
95x6

french press
70x8
90x9x2


My partial chest tear is back!  :Icon Pissedoff:  this is so discouraging..right when I start cutting. This means my strength is going to go to shit and there is NOTHING I can do about it. All that hard work during 4 months of bulking down the drain. Reason why the workout was so short...

I think next week I'll do light dumbbells with only about 6 sets the whole workout again..do that for 2-3 weeks and see if it gets better  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## C_Bino

> I was hopin ud post again was lookin forward to the input. I think I'll try something similar to that next leg session. Mainly I need to hit the hammies harder. Dont have a standing 1 leg curl to my knowledge


Ya the standing one isnt at a ton of gyms, Im fortunate enough to have it, I truly am a believer in it as opposed to those shitty seated ones, the form is never as good unless you have the pad extremely tight against ur legs and even then I never feel it as well.

But ya give the routine a go and see how you like it. Like I said alwys one warm up set for each and then into your regular working weight. Squats are ALWAYS pyramid style for me, partly because I cant take repeated set at 4 or 5 plates with my knees being so bad and also I feel it working more when i up the frequency and lower the weight.

Anyways feel free to hit me up with a PM, Im not online as frequently right now but can def. try to help you out if you want bro.

----------


## chest6

That sounds good..thanks for the help. I'll have to try that out next week..somethin to look forward to since chest is outta the question  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday April 27 2006

Back

Went light today because Im changing my routine up to make room for arms 2x a week..and Im gonna do back next Tuesday..so didnt wanna overtrain

Back/bis

deadlift
225x12
275x12
315x12

all simple

bent over rows
135x10
155x10
185x8

Vbar pulldowns
80x10
120x10
140x9

Wide bar supiented(sp) seated rows
100x10
140x8x2

Standing barbell curls
65x10
95x10
105x7

Incline curls
30x10
40x6
30x8

----------


## taiboxa

supinated? LOL

----------


## chest6

Thats it!  :Smilie:  I'm no english major  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Saturday April 29 2006

Early workout cuz I got work til 10pm and rec closes at 8pm  :Frown: ...in a bind for time

Shoulders/tri's

gonna do traps with back on tuesday

Barbell military
135x8
185x8
205x8 first attempt I yanked it off the rack behind me too fast and it flew in front of me and slammed on the safety bars under me...good thing the safety bars were there. I looked around and everyone was looking at me..all I could do was laugh  :Smilie: 
225x5

upright rows
95x8
115x8
135x7 easier than last week  :Smilie: 

french press/overhead tri ext whatever u wanna call em
70x10
90x8
100x8

pushdows
100x10
120x10

Experimenting with number of sets with 2x a week arms

----------


## IronReload04

> Monday March 20 2006
> 
> Chest/tris
> 
> db bench
> 80x10
> 90x8
> 100x10
> 100x7
> ...


try this. Cuz i got the same problem with dumbells. they only go up to 100's. use a strap to strap a lighter dumbell to the 100. fit the end of a dumbell into the part of the strap where your wrist goes. and tighten the strap around the dumbell. let it wrap around towards the end of the dumbell though. then, wrap the part of the strap around the dumbell like you normally would a b.b. if you were say deadlifting. make sure you got a hold of the strap, the then bench them that way. so you will have the dumbells hanging off the 100's, the only thing is when you fail, you gotta bail, hopfefully your gym authority wont mind dropping them as softly as possible. 

my 2 cents. thought it might work better then resting them on top. i do this for rows all the time. i just use hammer press instead of dumbells as an exercise though

----------


## chest6

not quite following you here  :Hmmmm:

----------


## chest6

Monday May 1 2006

Back/traps/Biceps 

New routine..doing arms 2x and it will look like this: 

Back/Traps/Bi's
Chest/tris
Off
Legs
Shoulders/arms

Anyway..

I deadlifted 4 days ago just for some maintenance work 

Close grip pullups
bwx15
bwx12
bwx8 Should have done weighed but all the chained weightbelts were rented out  :Frown: 

Deadlift 
365x5
405x5
425x4 Back was pretty weak today since I did deads 4 days ago..not worried

Tbar rows
4platesx8
4platesx10
5platesx9

Wide grip lat pulls
100x13
130x6
120x9

Barbell shrugs in front
225x10 warm up
405x10 right strap snapped here...so after this sucked
425x8 havent done shrugs in like 2 weeks..dont ask me why...seemed harder

Barbell curls
95x8
115x4
115x4 Took Nark's advice and I might cheat a lil more than I should. It is actually helping..I could only get 2 fresh with cheating 2 weeks ago and I was fresh. Now after a whole back workout I get 4..and Im cutting  :Smilie: 

db hammers
25x8
35x8x2

----------


## chest6

Tuesday May 2 2006

Shoulders r kinna sore..from back yesterday. Kinna strange to be sore from pulling movements.

Chest/tris

db bench
80x10
90x10
100x25 This was surprising easy as hell. Very strange..I think I got less when I was bulking???

Incline db
90x10x2

Took it easy today..did db's too to let the chest heal up a lil more

Dips
bw+45lb plate x8x2 These felt like my tri's were still broken down. Scratch Triceps 2wice a week. I will however keep bi's 2x a week because I am seeing results with it

Short session gym closed early..really all I needed to do anyway

----------


## taiboxa

> Tuesday May 2 2006
> 
> *Shoulders r kinna sore..from back yesterday. Kinna strange to be sore from pulling movements.*
> Chest/tris
> 
> db bench
> 80x10
> 90x10
> 100x25 This was surprising easy as hell. Very strange..I think I got less when I was bulking???
> ...


yeah it only stimulates contraction in 2/3rds of the delts and stretches out the anterior delt viciously..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

> yeah it only stimulates contraction in 2/3rds of the delts and stretches out the anterior delt viciously..


Yeah..rear delts r always sore after back day..but my side delts are never sore. Might have to rethink this Monday-back Tuesday-chest...hmmm

I can never get a good routine  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

> Yeah..rear delts r always sore after back day..but my side delts are never sore. Might have to rethink this Monday-back Tuesday-chest...hmmm
> 
> I can never get a good routine


iron man and DC are TEHSHIT

----------


## chest6

I think I may try DC...it sounds prettty good to me..

----------


## taiboxa

> I think I may try DC...it sounds prettty good to me..


i like ironman betta personally

----------


## chest6

Thursday May 4 2006

Legs

Stupid fvckin weightroom decided to close 30 mins early  :Icon Pissedoff: 

squats
315x5
365x5
405x5
455x2 wider than normal...had to get really psyched on this one and cut open my forehead a lil bit on the bar  :LOL:  Getting weaker..stupid cutting... :Frown: 

Deep squats
315x5 good lord these r hard. I dont think my body likes going this low..my long ass legs

leg press (deeper than normal, feet 3-5 inches apart)
540x15
720x8x2

Then gym closed..with NO warning

Im thinking about doing hamstrings and calves tmr with shoulders....what u guys think??

----------


## taiboxa

> Thursday May 4 2006
> 
> Legs
> 
> Stupid fvckin weightroom decided to close 30 mins early 
> 
> squats
> 315x5
> 365x5
> ...


i think if u did quality squats then your hams were stimulated and there is no need for the extra work on them.. but if ur a pussy squater then yeah

----------


## TheMudMan

> Thursday May 4 2006
> 
> Legs
> 
> Stupid fvckin weightroom decided to close 30 mins early 
> 
> squats
> 315x5
> 365x5
> ...


I split hams and quads up............. I would never be able to work my hams as hard if I did them the same day........ This is how I break it up

Day 1 = Chest/shoulders
Day 2 = Back/Hams/calves
Day 3 = Arms
Day 4 = Quads/calves
Day 5 = Start over
Day 6 = Off
Day 7 = Off

----------


## chest6

> I split hams and quads up............. I would never be able to work my hams as hard if I did them the same day........ This is how I break it up
> 
> Day 1 = Chest/shoulders
> Day 2 = Back/Hams/calves
> Day 3 = Arms
> Day 4 = Quads/calves
> Day 5 = Start over
> Day 6 = Off
> Day 7 = Off


Damn I might try a variation of that..looks good. Lately I have been slacking on hams because my legs r freakin shot after squats/legpress or squats/lunges..whatever I do for quads that day




> i think if u did quality squats then your hams were stimulated and there is no need for the extra work on them.. but if ur a pussy squater then yeah


Im not a pussy squatter..squat to parallel..kinna tough cuz its so far down..be much easier if I was like 5 8 or something

----------


## chest6

Friday May 5 2006

Shoulders/ Bi's

Barbell Military
135x8
185x8
205x8
225x8  :Smilie:  Lot stronger than last week

Upright rows
95x8
115x8
135x8 Whole lot better than last week too. Not nearly as much cheating as last week too..plus more reps

Barbell curls
95x8
105x8
115x7 Again..more than last week

Concentration curls..dont ask me why
30x8
35x8x2

----------


## money31

hey chest, noticed you went from push/pull, to arms on there own day, then push/pull + arms in the same split. what did you like/dislike about each?

----------


## chest6

> hey chest, noticed you went from push/pull, to arms on there own day, then push/pull + arms in the same split. what did you like/dislike about each?


Well..I think it may be a little early to tell. My arms are seriously lagging compared to everything else, so this is just an idea I am toying with. Mainly I start with back at the beginning of the weak so I can have ample time for my bi's to recover until I work them again with shoulders on Friday's, while having enough time for lower back to recover til squats, and enough time for my shoulders to recover after I work them on their own 3 days after chest. I did like this week. Granted, I am cutting, but I don't feel like I am overtraining..with the exception of my triceps. My triceps have never been a weakpoint, so I really find no need to work them twice anyway. When I trained triceps after my short chest session on Tuesday, they felt broken down still from when I worked them the previous Saturday. I could probably still get away with it, since I only allowed them to heal 2 days instead of the usual 3, but I am in no rush. Triceps aren't falling behind like biceps. I feel that I need to prioritize my biceps to make them at least average and respectable. I have seen no loss of strength from biceps, so I feel that I can keep going like this. Once again, in the future I may add triceps 2x a week..but if it aint broke don't fix it  :Smilie:  Back and Chest seem to be feeling fine from it, as well as legs. So far..I'd say I like it..the revised one that is. Sorry for the lengthy response, just appreciative people follow this log  :Thumps Up:

----------


## taiboxa

> Well..I think it may be a little early to tell. My arms are seriously lagging compared to everything else, so this is just an idea I am toying with. Mainly I start with back at the beginning of the weak so I can have ample time for my bi's to recover until I work them again with shoulders on Friday's, while having enough time for lower back to recover til squats, and enough time for my shoulders to recover after I work them on their own 3 days after chest. I did like this week. Granted, I am cutting, but I don't feel like I am overtraining..with the exception of my triceps. My triceps have never been a weakpoint, so I really find no need to work them twice anyway. When I trained triceps after my short chest session on Tuesday, they felt broken down still from when I worked them the previous Saturday. I could probably still get away with it, since I only allowed them to heal 2 days instead of the usual 3, but I am in no rush. Triceps aren't falling behind like biceps. I feel that I need to prioritize my biceps to make them at least average and respectable. I have seen no loss of strength from biceps, so I feel that I can keep going like this. Once again, in the future I may add triceps 2x a week..but if it aint broke don't fix it  Back and Chest seem to be feeling fine from it, as well as legs. So far..I'd say I like it..the revised one that is. Sorry for the lengthy response, just appreciative people follow this log


i would just like to point out from a lil experience is that my arms gain most growth when i focus the least on them.. i.e. putthing them w/ other coinciding body parts.

----------


## chest6

> i would just like to point out from a lil experience is that my arms gain most growth when i focus the least on them.. i.e. putthing them w/ other coinciding body parts.


Well..I've done back/biceps forever..and my arms r pathetic  :Frown:

----------


## Superballer

^^^ definately let us know how you like doing them twice a week..... its good that you're at least able to experiment and keep track of everything, see how your body responds..

Keep it up bro. and 15000 posts my god chest.....

----------


## chest6

Yeah..I need to tone down the AR a bit...

----------


## chest6

Tuesday May 9 2006

Back/traps/bi's

Wide grip pullups..I really need to get a chained weightbelt
bodyweight all sets
15 reps
9 reps
5 reps

deadlift
365x5
405x5
455x2 My back is starting to round  :Frown:  I think I need to start doing ab work..only thing I can think of

bent over rows
225x8 warm up
275x9
295x8
315x8

close grip lat pulldowns
120x8
150x8x2

bb shrugs in front
405x8
425x7
315x15

preacher curls
65x8
85x6
85x4

hammer curls
25x8
30x8
35x8 cheated a lil on these..but ive been strict forever and I dont see progress

----------


## chest6

Wednesday May 10 2006

Chest/tris

Worked out with my brother. Hes 18 and never touched a weight in his life so I figured I'd help him out. Workout was extended a bit since I was showing him what to do and stuff..
Pec is still messed up. I didnt ice at all last week. Not sure If i wanna take a week off at this point or not..

Dumbbell incline
80x10
90x10
100x8

db bench
80x10
100x16
100x13 If all goes as planned..I should be joining a gym soon with their dummbbells up to 120..so we'll see. That should help a little

db overhead extension
70x10
100x10
100x9

skull crushers
65x10
85x8

brother was bitching to leave here and my chest hurt so I figured id just leave

----------


## taiboxa

> Well..I've done back/biceps forever..and my arms r pathetic


train ur arms FIRST in your regiment on back day and then tri's first on chest day.. u will be amazed at how DIFFERENT everything is.. and promise w/in 3-5 weeks of doing this u will notice some new mucles appearing on ur arms.
just do 1 or 2 primary mass movments for tri's before doing ur chest and like 1 for bi's before back..

Edit: i mean COME ON if i can get SVT's shoulders to Grow im certian i can get you to put a lil size on ur guns..  :Wink:

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Yeah..I need to tone down the AR a bit...



I thought you hated to "tone" :AaGreen22:

----------


## chest6

> I thought you hated to "tone"


I got a kick outta that  :LOL: 




> train ur arms FIRST in your regiment on back day and then tri's first on chest day.. u will be amazed at how DIFFERENT everything is.. and promise w/in 3-5 weeks of doing this u will notice some new mucles appearing on ur arms.
> just do 1 or 2 primary mass movments for tri's before doing ur chest and like 1 for bi's before back..
> 
> Edit: i mean COME ON if i can get SVT's shoulders to Grow im certian i can get you to put a lil size on ur guns..


I have actually thought about doing that..just never got around to it. I guess I should nix the second bicep day with shoulders huh?

----------


## taiboxa

> I got a kick outta that 
> 
> 
> I have actually thought about doing that..just never got around to it. I guess I should nix the second bicep day with shoulders huh?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chest6

> 


huh? I thought it was a good idea..it was a question I wasnt bein sarcastic

----------


## chest6

Friday May 12 2006

Legs

squats
315x10
365x10
385x10

deep squats
135x15 just getting a feel for it. I might start doing what Nark does. parallel and deep

leg press..the one at the Y is like a vertical leg press.. i hate it
450x10
630x10
810x7 almost got crushed on the last one  :Smilie: 

leg curls (pause/squeeze at top)
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10

Stupid Y doesnt have a platform to stiff leg deadlift off of  :Frown: 


seated calf raises (5 second negative, hold 5 seconds at bottom, squeeze at the top)
2 plates 3 sets of 8

standing calf raises (same)
175x3x8

calves were dead at the end..limped out of the weightroom. I havent trained calves in forever...need to start

----------


## D9S0M

> train ur arms FIRST in your regiment on back day and then tri's first on chest day.. u will be amazed at how DIFFERENT everything is.. and promise w/in 3-5 weeks of doing this u will notice some new mucles appearing on ur arms.
> just do 1 or 2 primary mass movments for tri's before doing ur chest and like 1 for bi's before back..
> 
> Edit: i mean COME ON if i can get SVT's shoulders to Grow im certian i can get you to put a lil size on ur guns..



Hey Tai,can you make me grow plz lol?

i havent grown in awhile im gettin really pissed off  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## chest6

Saturday May 13 2006

Shoulders/abs

Biceps monday so I didnt wanna train them today

Db military 
65x10 warm up
80x10
90x10
100x6

incline lateral raises
30x8x3

Weighted crunches 3 sets..45lb plate on chest incline crunches...scissor kicks? (lower abs) off incline ab bench

----------


## *Narkissos*

nice  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> train ur arms FIRST in your regiment on back day and then tri's first on chest day.. u will be amazed at how DIFFERENT everything is.. and promise w/in 3-5 weeks of doing this u will notice some new mucles appearing on ur arms.
> just do 1 or 2 primary mass movments for tri's before doing ur chest and like 1 for bi's before back..


I agreed actually.

This is what i do for triceps now... I hit a CGB before i do chest training.

I believe blown_SC does bis before back as well.

I couldn't do that tho... I'd prefer an uber-wide back to huge bis anyday.

Nark

----------


## chest6

> I agreed actually.
> 
> This is what i do for triceps now... I hit a CGB before i do chest training.
> 
> I believe blown_SC does bis before back as well.
> 
> *I couldn't do that tho... I'd prefer an uber-wide back to huge bis anyday.
> *
> Nark


Same here. My triceps are fine, just lagging bi's. That is my predicament right now. I want more back width and more bicep size..so I gotta pick  :Smilie:

----------


## Tbone1975

I think your numbers are great Chest, and super for a 19 year old. Keep it up!

----------


## chest6

> I think your numbers are great Chest, and super for a 19 year old. Keep it up!


Thanks man..I try  :Smilie: 

Monday May 15 2006

Back/bis/traps

I like Tai's recomendation. I also have a lagging back, so I'll do back first sometimes and bi's first sometimes. We'll see how that works out.

Wide grip pullups
bw+45 5 reps
bw+25 7 reps
bw 6 reps These felt really good. I found a chained weightbelt on Saturday and got really excited  :LOL: 

high row
3px8x3
3p+10x7

narrow grip lat pull
120x10
150x8
170x7

Didnt go too hard on back today. I tried to stay away from lower back stimulation because my body doesn't really do well with deads for more than 4 weeks in a row. Was going to take this back session off, but decided to do some accilleries like these

barbell curls
warm up
95x6
105x4
115x1: 95x4 Mann..dont know where this came from  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

incline curls
30x8x3 I love these..hit the peak well

Barbell shrugs in front
225x10 warm up
405x8
455x8
495x7 Hard setup here...I have to half deadlift it up..didnt wanna stress the lower back too much so I stopped. The rack was too low and the next highest was too high  :Frown: 

db shrugs
100x30...for the hell of it??

----------


## chest6

Tuesday May 16 2006

Went to lifetime today..this huge nice gym as a guest. Finally somewhere with bigger than 100 lb dumbbells

Chest/tris

DB bench
warm up 65x10
85x10
100x10
120x8

decline bb
185x10
245x8
275x3

incline db
85x8
95x8
110x7

tri dips
bw+45lbx8
bw+70lbx8
bw+70lbx5

skulls
65x10
85x8
85x8: cg bench 10..this really scorched the tris

Very good session today

----------


## Papi93

> Saturday May 13 2006
> 
> Shoulders/abs
> 
> Biceps monday so I didnt wanna train them today
> 
> Db military 
> 65x10 warm up
> 80x10
> ...


Chest, try using a dumbbell under the chin for the incline crunches. I don't think you will be disappointed.

----------


## chest6

> Chest, try using a dumbbell under the chin for the incline crunches. I don't think you will be disappointed.


Thanks for the input, Papi. Always appreciated from someone like yourself. I'll try that out Friday with shoulders. I left out abs yesterday with chest because I was my friend's guest and he needed to leave..

That seems much easier than a big ass barbell  :Wink: 
Good to see you around again...

----------


## chest6

Thursday May 18 2006

Legs

On 3 hours of sleep cuz of summer school..worked for 6 hours  :Frown: . Felt really weak today..

Squats 
315x8
365x8
405x6
425x4

Hack squats (Done a few inches below parallel)
3px8
4px10
4p+25x10
5px10 This felt good  :Smilie: 

Lying leg curls
100x10
130x10
170x10
200x10 Hams felt strong. I have been slacking BIGTIME on hams for a long time now. I need to get back with it. Theres no platform setup at either one of these gyms for shrugs/sldl/curls etc like back at school

Seated calf raises
3px15x3

I hate cutting. I would be fine with the strength loss if my stomach fat would go away. Strength loss has been more noticable this week since I slashed away a lot of carbs and protein...

----------


## Papi93

> Thanks for the input, Papi. Always appreciated from someone like yourself. I'll try that out Friday with shoulders. I left out abs yesterday with chest because I was my friend's guest and he needed to leave..
> 
> That seems much easier than a big ass barbell 
> Good to see you around again...


I used to do db crunches of a swiss ball, with my feet anchored under dumbbells. You get a greater ROM. Make sure you have double the weight, that is on your chest, anchoring your feet. You will get a great pre-stretch on the abs before you even start the exercise.

----------


## chest6

Saturday May 20 2006

Tired from work..didnt get much food in today before workout..had a bad headache

Shoulders/abs No bi's..they were damn sore up until yesterday

Db military
warm up
80x10
90x8
100x6 This was pretty tough today..

Incline lateral
30x7 form sucked..
25x8
35x5 Pretty tough..

Abs on swiss ball 
50lb dumbell 8 reps 2 sets
65lb dumbbell 8 reps
80 lb dumbbell 2 reps then...feet wouldnt stay put with the 100lber

----------


## Anthony C

I know your tired bro but your lifts are still holding up pretty good ...Get some rest Peace AC

----------


## chest6

thanks man Ive been keepin an eye on yours too..just dont post much in there.

----------


## *Narkissos*

awesome lifts man  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Monday May 22 2006

Bi's/back/traps

Took tai's advice and did bi's first. I think I will rotate doing them first and last, because my back isn't great either

Preachers
65x10
85x8
95x6

db hammers
30x12
45x9
55x7

Deadlifts
warm ups..
365x6
385x6
405x6

bent over rows
warm up
275x8
295x9
315x9 Done with wider grip than the previous two

high rows
3px8x2
3p+25x6

wide grip lat pulls
145x8x2
160x6

Db shrugs
100x20x3 Skipped behind the back shrugs..mavs game was on and didnt wanna miss the last bit of it

----------


## taiboxa

stick w/ Bi's first for atleast 2-3 weeks

----------


## chest6

Will do..Should I do them 2x or just start them once a week like I used to? thanks tai

----------


## taiboxa

> Will do..Should I do them 2x or just start them once a week like I used to? thanks tai


that is a personal pref u know ur self better than I, or so i HOPE!

----------


## Testostack

> By popular demand (not really just from nark) I think I'll finally get my log up. I can't transfer it all because its in this aol program so I probably wont get everything up til today in.
> 
> I started bulking January 17th, which was the first day of the second semester 
> 
> I workout one bp a week..my routine is like this
> 
> Monday- Chest/tris
> Tuesday- Back/bi's
> Wed-off
> ...


Interesting......never thought of doing that.......that way, i mean.  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

> Interesting......never thought of doing that.......that way, i mean.


like wha?




> that is a personal pref u know ur self better than I, or so i HOPE!


At this point its a toss up  :LOL: 


Tuesday May 23 2006

Shoulders sore as hell again. I hate when theyre sore and I gotta do chest  :Frown: 

Chest/tris

db bench
warm up
80x10
90x10
100x8
120x8

db incline
80x8
100x8
110x0 Couldnt get it up..I needed a spotter to get me started  :Frown: 
95x10 ahh this felt great

bb decline
185x10
245x3
225x8 overestimated here. Rest btwn sets was cut down so I wasnt as strong

J press 
80x10x3 These scorched my tris

pushdows
145x8x2
175x8 One of those machines where you can move more weight than others..

----------


## Testostack

I meant the way u split your bodyparts up......
Personnaly - and that's just me - i do 
Monday - Chest/Back
Tuesday - Shldr/ Bi's/Tri's (supersets for arms)
Wed - Cardio
Thrsd - Legs (Quads/Hams/Calves)
Friday - Chest/Back

and the following week i keep on rollin w/ Shldr and arms on monday and so on.....

Bottom line, EW i do twice the same (switching some excercices obviously) and that makes me doing all bodyparts twice over 3 weeks, and made me progress a lot!!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

ohh ok I got ya. I have tried that and its hard for me to do. Esp with shoulders the day after chest day and back and chest on the same day..w arms after chest/back...I overtrain easily I've seen  :Frown:

----------


## Testostack

Too bad for ya!  :Frown: 

That works great for me except that when i hit really hard the legs (like yesterday) my next session is obviously lighter than i could (i usually bench press like 230 2x8) and today that was a 200 2x8......a bit disapointed i have to admit, eventhough pumps were awesome thx to Noxplode!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

haha Noxplode

Friday May 26

Legs

went straight from watchin the end of the mavs game and got to the gym at 1035..it closed at 11..so I was hurrying like hell. Rest in between sets was very short

Squats
315x8
365x8
405x5
425x4 strength loss is showing recently  :Frown:  I have trouble gettin parallel with the same weight but I still managed. Have had to decrease teh weight to get there. Seems like when I cut I lose my strength out of the hole..out of the bottom of the movement

short stride lunges
135x8
185x8
245x8
275x6

Leg curls
110x10
170x12
200x9

----------


## Testostack

Interesting log........keep it up Chest!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

24 hour is closed on weekends..what kinna shit is that? Im furious..I guess no shoulder day this week.. :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Testostack

I got the impression that some gym's gonna face a Chest bombing!!  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

:LOL:  I wish I could do sumthin about it. I thought about breaking in to work out  :Smilie:

----------


## Testostack

:LOL: .....nice!

----------


## boxingbean

you mind if i steal your workout???? i like the weds off part...my day for dates with the ladies!!!!

not to mention i have been workin out 1 muscle group a day...n im gettin tired...n when i miss a day..im all messed up for that week..but i lift furniture for a living..so im not too bad off....thx for the thread carna

----------


## chest6

Yep go right ahead....I've got this up for some reason  :Smilie:

----------


## Testostack

> you mind if i steal your workout???? i like the weds off part...my day for dates with the ladies!!!!
> 
> not to mention i have been workin out 1 muscle group a day...n im gettin tired...n when i miss a day..im all messed up for that week..but i lift furniture for a living..so im not too bad off....thx for the thread carna


You mean MY workout?

As you see fit!

That's a very basic one but works as hell for me.....

2 weeks ago i was squatting 120 kg (265 lbsx 12 reps) and last week 130 kg (286 lbsx 8 reps) and today that was 140 kg (310 lbsx7 reps) ass on the floor. I was soooo happy, just by sticking to that routine for 6 months and i put 150 lbs (70 kg) on my squat....... 30 kg on my bench press (66 lbs) and so on........ :Smilie: 

works more than fine for me!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

haha its mine!  :Smilie:  

Monday May 29

Bi's/Back/Traps

barbell curls
warm up
95x8
115x6
115x5

Incline curls
30x8x2
35x6

Deadlift
warm up
405x3
425x3
455x3 The last like..4 sessions my back has been rounding. Since last back session..I have been going over form in my head a lot and I think I fixed it. I think the bar was too far away from me..I tried keeping it closer in and really concentrating on holding the arch and I faired better. I have never in 4 years old deadlift had a problem with my back rounding so this was new. I thought it was because of overtraining and to take a week off but my week back it still rounded. Anyway this is lengthy I'll stop here..

Bent over rows
275x10
315x8
335x7 

Seated rows to sternum
175x10
205x10
225x10

wide wide wide grip pullups
bw 6 reps
bw 4 reps
bw 2 reps At the end of a workout having worked bi's first..these were tough to say the least

shrugs in front
warm up
405x8...safeties were too high here..so i just ran over to the dumbbells..heaviest here are 120s..soon to join a gym with 130s
db shrugs
120x15x2

PWO cardio 18 minutes...new idea to try to drop some bodyfat because it is getting impossible...on top of AM cardio..hope I dont too much LBM..but I mean i cant drop bodyfat any other way  :Frown:

----------


## Testostack

> haha its mine!  
> 
> Monday May 29
> 
> Bi's/Back/Traps
> 
> barbell curls
> warm up
> 95x8
> ...


 :LOL: ........i figuredthat out after reading yours  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday May 30

Joined a new gym...their dumbbells r hard to balance on ur leg cuz they have a little small 2.5lb or like 1lb rubber weight on the end of the 130s..

db bench
80x10
90x10
100x10
130x0
120x0
110x8 I need to start trying to start this in the up position..I cant for the life of me get up 130 pounds when my elbows are like touching the floor..
after all this ordeal I was burnt out..rest of workout sucked

incline db
80x8
80x8
90x5

decline bb
185x10
225x9
275x 1unassisted 3 assisted

db overhead ext 
70x10
80x8
90x6

cg bench
95x10
135x8
155x4 failed and threw my hands to wide grip as a normal bench and couldnt lift it up..had to throw the bar towards my legs and do a half reverse hangclean to get it off me  :LOL:  Kinna like what I do after skulls

PWO cardio 15 mins..lower HR this time 60% instead of 68% like yesterday. I dont wanna start losing LBM. When I start cardio 2x a day is when i lose LBM..but I cant lose anymore bodyfat either so I guess I'll have to find the perfect medium...this will take forever to find the perfect balance of cardio and diet so I dont lose LBM and I can drop this spare tire.

CRAP session. I think my preworkout may have messed me up? 2 chicken breasts and sweet potato I dont see why it would? 5 hours sleep maybe? But that has never hurt me in the last 2 weeks. I think the cardio 2x a day is already taking effect from yesterday..time to play with the diet even more...

 :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Testostack

One of those days, you wanna break stuff, evrything's fuked up!

----------


## chest6

Yep...yesterday my friend told me I'm looking smaller than usual. Wow..something like that will stay in my head for weeks  :Frown:

----------


## rockhardman

NICE #'s bro

----------


## PhishStasH

Amazing log. Great progress. Will be following...keep it up!!

----------


## Testostack

> Yep...yesterday my friend told me I'm looking smaller than usual. Wow..something like that will stay in my head for weeks


Sounds like we got the pb bro'!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

pb??

----------


## chest6

Thursday June 1

Legs

squats
warm up
315x8
365x8
385x6
405x7 

leg press feet 4 inches apart on the bottom
540x25
720x14
810x14
900x11

ass to calves squats narrow stance 
225x9

leg curls
90x15
110x8
130x9
150x7

angled calf raise
2 platesx20
3 platesx15
4 platesx10 5 second hold last rep

----------


## Testostack

> pb??


thinking that we are looking smaller according to ppl who have shit in their eyes  :LOL:

----------


## S.P.G

looking good chest.........keep it up,

----------


## chest6

Friday June 2

Shoulders/bi's

db shoulder press
warm up
80x10
90x8
100x5 +2 assisted

side laterals
30x8
40x7x2

hammers
30x10
40x8
45x7

concentration curls
30x8
35x8x2 
wanted to go low volume on the second bicep day each week if I get to it

PWO cardio 20 minutes..missed morning session today

----------


## Testostack

What about some pics Chest??  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

I'm cutting..I feel like a scrawny little bitch  :Frown:  Scared

----------


## Testostack

Don't be........

----------


## chest6

Monday June 5

Bi's/Back/traps

one arm preachers on incline bench
warm up
30x8
35x10
40x9

bb curls
85x10
95x8
115x4

deadlift
315x8
365x8
425x5
475x2 used a belt on this. First time I've used a belt for deads in forever...good lift though..more than I've done in awhile. Prolly cuz I didnt work today

bent over row
225x8
275x8
315x6
335x6

lat pulls
150x10
180x7
165x9x2

behind the back shrugs
405x8x4

----------


## diamonds

You a strong mofo Chest! Keep up the hard work

----------


## Testostack

Can't wait 4 the pics!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

ahhh fine I'll throw a back double bi up..its pathetic tho  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

awww ur cute!

----------


## D9S0M

hahaha.

----------


## Testostack

> ahhh fine I'll throw a back double bi up..its pathetic tho


Not bad at all...need to thicken all that...but that's good though!  :Wink:

----------


## Testostack

> awww ur cute!


 :LOL: 

Kinda hungry?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

> awww ur cute!


yea yea I know Im small but im tryin..still cuttin so nuthin I can do at this point  :Frown:

----------


## Testostack

overcome, for instance?
And consistency's another idea that popped up!

----------


## chest6

wha? Am I inconsistent? What u mean? I've made this my life the past 9 months. Well..the diet part. Training has been on par since I was like 15..

Stuff like this is why I consider just starting aas much sooner than I had planned..

----------


## chest6

Tuesday June 6

Chest/tri

incline barbell
warm up
185x10
225x8
245x7
275x3 +1 small tap at sticking point

db bench
80x10
100x6
95x7 dropped down cuz I was pretty burnt out after the incline

decline db
80x10
100x8
100x5

dips
bw+45 x9 reps
6 reps
8 reps lil more rest before this one

pushdowns
90x10
100x8
100x5: 70x7 

PWO cardio 14 minutes..shitty but guy workin the gym was closin up

----------


## Testostack

> wha? Am I inconsistent? What u mean? I've made this my life the past 9 months. Well..the diet part. Training has been on par since I was like 15..
> 
> Stuff like this is why I consider just starting aas much sooner than I had planned..


No offense brotha!  :Wink: 

You got me wrong......what i was sayin is that the great work you're doin' right now is gonna pay for sure! but you have to be patient......and i'm sure you do your best to improve....no doubt about that.

As far as i'm concerned, i've been pretty much helped those few last months and got great results!  :Wink/Grin: 

Thanks to you in fact (max lmg part) 

So keep it up :Wink:

----------


## chest6

oh ok I got ya. I prolly shouldnt have done the maxlmg but I havent done anything hormonal since then..I'm basically gonna bulk natty til I can't gain anymore wieght naturally then start up..whenever that may be. Not now..when Im done cuttin of course. Sorry bout gettin all defensive  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Thursday June 8

Legs/abs

squats
315x8
335x8
365x9
385x8 I hate cutting  :Frown: 

Leg press (feet 4" apart on bottom of pad)
540x20
720x15
810x13
900x11

calves on leg press
270x25x3

leg curls
90x15
130x12
150x10 We dont have a standing leg curl  :Frown: 

3 sets on weighted crunch machine..2 plates

----------


## Testostack

> oh ok I got ya. I prolly shouldnt have done the maxlmg but I havent done anything hormonal since then..I'm basically gonna bulk natty til I can't gain anymore wieght naturally then start up..whenever that may be. Not now..when Im done cuttin of course. Sorry bout gettin all defensive



No pb bro!  :Wink: 

Why shouldn't you have done the Max lmg??
i don't get it! :Hmmmm:

----------


## chest6

too young...

----------


## Testostack

oh, that......btw, dyou consider still being after using max lmg? i do  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

natural you mean? Meh well dont forget about my retared deca /dbol cycle when I was 17..then proceeded to lose all my gains..and then some of my natural gains before I even started..then taking me 6 months to gain a pound since I seriously fvcked up my natural test

----------


## Testostack

Woow  :Jawdrop:  sorry to hear that bro......but now u are, at least your lifestyle is....you dropped the juice b4 it wastoo late for you to turn back! already that done....goodluck then!

----------


## chest6

Saturday June 10

Shoulders/abs

bb military
135x10
185x8
205x8
225x5

lateral raises 
30x8: 35x8: 40x7
25x8: 30x8: 35x7
20x9: 25x8: 30x6

3 sets resistance crunches

----------


## chest6

Monday June 12 

Back/bi's/ traps

wide grip pullups 
bw+45 6 reps
bw+25 7 reps
bw 8 reps..hold for 5 seconds at top last rep

deadlift
315x8
425x5
475x1  :Frown:  Thought I'd get 3 here.. I need to work on my breathing for this. On the way up I held my breath and my face felt like it was going to burst

bent over rows
warm up
275x7x3 I think the hold on the top of wg pullups torched my bi's 

tbar row
3 platesx10
4 platesx8x2

standing curls
30x8
35x8
40x6

hammers
25x12
30x10
40x6

db shrugs
130x12x3

No PWO cardio today...ran outta time. I was going to walk to my house and back to my car but that idea fell through  :Frown:

----------


## Testostack

Cardio might help a bit for breathing, but don't go too far or you won't have anymore energy the day after for lifting bro!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

yeah..and I've been workin 40 hours a week too  :Smilie:

----------


## Testostack

that's ok......no that busy i see.....what are you working in?  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Im a cashier at lowes...its boring. No computers there to get on AR..thats why I dont post as often nemore

Tuesday June 13

Chest/tri's

barbell incline
135x12
185x10
205x8
245x7

db bench
80x10
90x8
100x6 starting to noticably lose strength for chest  :Frown: 

bb decline
185x12
245x3  :Frown: 
225x8

dips
bw+45 8 reps
bw+70 6 reps
bw+45 12 reps

pushdowns
80x12
100x9x2

PWO cardio 16 mins

----------


## *Narkissos*

16 minutes?

----------


## chest6

:LOL:  yeah..I've been in a time crunch a lot lately. Lately I have been working out in the morning because I work til 1030pm and my gym closes at 11. I've been switching off and the messed up PWO cardio times are mostly because my gym closes then and I have to cut it a little short. I've been playing around with my PWO cardio..what do you think is a good time to shoot for while still having my PWO shake afterwards?

----------


## chest6

Thursday June 15

Legs

squats
warm up
315x8
365x8
405x6
455x1 Alllmooosstt 2..needed a spotter for a kickstart through the sticking point 

leg press (feet 4" apart on the bottom)
540x15
720x15
810x12x2

leg curls
110x15
130x10
170x8
110x8 2 second squeeze at the top

calf raises on leg press
270x20x2
360x15

4 sets weighted crunches

Good session for an A.M.

----------


## chest6

Friday June 16

Shoulders

Barbell military
135x10
185x8
205x10 this took a lot out of me
225x3 see  :Smilie: 

lateral raises
30x10
35x8
40x8
50x7
60x5

Had to do this because there was this pretty big woman that was using the 30s before me..so I had to keep goin with the 50s and the 60s  :Smilie: 

PWO cardio: 20 minutes

----------


## theforce3169

> By popular demand (not really just from nark) I think I'll finally get my log up. I can't transfer it all because its in this aol program so I probably wont get everything up til today in.
> 
> I started bulking January 17th, which was the first day of the second semester 
> 
> I workout one bp a week..my routine is like this
> 
> Monday- Chest/tris
> Tuesday- Back/bi's
> Wed-off
> ...


WHERE DO YOU FIT IN YOUR CARDIO, CHEST? And, how long do you do your cardio for?

----------


## theforce3169

whoops, I think I didn't read this thread all of the way thru..... :1laugh:

----------


## theforce3169

> I meant the way u split your bodyparts up......
> Personnaly - and that's just me - i do 
> Monday - Chest/Back
> Tuesday - Shldr/ Bi's/Tri's (supersets for arms)
> Wed - Cardio
> Thrsd - Legs (Quads/Hams/Calves)
> Friday - Chest/Back
> 
> and the following week i keep on rollin w/ Shldr and arms on monday and so on.....
> ...


I'm asking this question of all the guys I see in here who seem to know alot more than me about working out...
QUESTION: Do you do cardio on WEDS only?
When you do cardio, how long do you do it for (in minutes)?

----------


## Testostack

> I'm asking this question of all the guys I see in here who seem to know alot more than me about working out...
> QUESTION: Do you do cardio on WEDS only?
> When you do cardio, how long do you do it for (in minutes)?


I chose to do cardio that very cuz that the perfect split for me to balance my workouts and my rest days.

I used to do 3x20 minutes (treadmill, stepper, bike) but now that i found out it actually ruined my workout the day after, i just go for 2x20 minutes and i don't do stepper if i have to hit the legs the day after.

That's it. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

> WHERE DO YOU FIT IN YOUR CARDIO, CHEST? And, how long do you do your cardio for?


well that was when I was bulking..now I am cutting I do cardio in the A.M. every day except for leg day and I also do cardio Post Workout for 15-20 minutes on top of A.M. Like right now Im headin to do A.M. cardio before work for 45mins  :Smilie:

----------


## Testostack

Sup Chest?  :Wink:

----------


## theforce3169

> I chose to do cardio that very cuz that the perfect split for me to balance my workouts and my rest days.
> 
> I used to do 3x20 minutes (treadmill, stepper, bike) but now that i found out it actually ruined my workout the day after, i just go for 2x20 minutes and i don't do stepper if i have to hit the legs the day after.
> 
> That's it.


WOW, I am trying to bulk right now. I thought I read on a sticky somewhere that even when bulking you should do at least 3 days of cardio between 40 and 60 minutes to keep the fat gains to a minimum.

I've been doing cardio 4 times a week for 50 minutes........is this "ruining" my gains.......and......how is 3x20 minutes ruining your workout?

----------


## theforce3169

> well that was when I was bulking..now I am cutting I do cardio in the A.M. every day except for leg day and I also do cardio Post Workout for 15-20 minutes on top of A.M. Like right now Im headin to do A.M. cardio before work for 45mins



Call me slow Chest  :1laugh:  but looking back thru the thread (when you were bulking) I can't find exactly how you do (or did at that time) your cardio, or I just am mis-interpreting what I see.

Anyway, what do you recommend for a person who is trying to bulk (cardio). I see your weight routine, very impressive and much thanks for spending your time to share it with us

----------


## Testostack

> WOW, I am trying to bulk right now. I thought I read on a sticky somewhere that even when bulking you should do at least 3 days of cardio between 40 and 60 minutes to keep the fat gains to a minimum.
> 
> I've been doing cardio 4 times a week for 50 minutes........is this "ruining" my gains.......and......how is 3x20 minutes ruining your workout?


40 to 60 minutes 3x is way too much....JMO

If your goal is to bulk, then why do you care about that much cardio......??

2x20 minutes is alright right now and 3 was too much and especially day before hitting my legs......my squat was 45 lbs down.......way too much to even be satisfied by anyother exercice after!  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

> Call me slow Chest  but looking back thru the thread (when you were bulking) I can't find exactly how you do (or did at that time) your cardio, or I just am mis-interpreting what I see.
> 
> Anyway, what do you recommend for a person who is trying to bulk (cardio). I see your weight routine, very impressive and much thanks for spending your time to share it with us


Depends on the individual. If you gain fat easily, I would say 3-4 times a week. I was reading in Pinnacle's sticky in the steroid forum (GREAT read btw) that he does cardio every day while bulking. While bulking, I'll be honest...I didnt do ANY cardio. I eat very clean though, and still didn't gain all that much fat overall in the 4 months that you would think. Next bulking run I'll probably do cardio 3 times a week at 35 minutes..

----------


## theforce3169

> 40 to 60 minutes 3x is way too much....JMO
> 
> If your goal is to bulk, then why do you care about that much cardio......??
> 
> 2x20 minutes is alright right now and 3 was too much and especially day before hitting my legs......my squat was 45 lbs down.......way too much to even be satisfied by anyother exercice after!



The sticky I read said that your body doesnt start burning fat until after 20 minutes of cardio, therefore anything less than 20 minutes is a waste of time (of course this is one person's opinion). 

I am on just entering my second week of a bulking AAS cycle, and I know I shouldn't expect anything this soon, but I am not really putting on that much weight, so I will cut down my cardio til no more than 3 times a week and no more than 30 minutes to see how this works out.

I was doing cardio every other day and weights every other day, with a day or two off per week (usually only one). I see in both your's and chest's workout routine you both take at least two days off.........
Recovery is very important, huh??

----------


## theforce3169

I'll check on the sticky and credit the author....

----------


## theforce3169

> Depends on the individual. If you gain fat easily, I would say 3-4 times a week. I was reading in Pinnacle's sticky in the steroid forum (GREAT read btw) that he does cardio every day while bulking. While bulking, I'll be honest...I didnt do ANY cardio. I eat very clean though, and still didn't gain all that much fat overall in the 4 months that you would think. Next bulking run I'll probably do cardio 3 times a week at 35 minutes..


I've read the same sticky (very good reading). I think I am going to cut down to 3 times a week and go 30 to 35 minutes. Right now I am beginning my second week of an AAS bulking cycle and tho I know not to expect anything significant this early, I feel as though I am not bulking correctly......

I took an extra day off this week too, so I am going to the gym tonight and do what I was going to do yesterday now, then do cardio tomorrow, and get back into my routine on Monday.

Thanks to both of you guys for sharing your experiences with me

----------


## chest6

whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...why exactly are you taking aas now?

----------


## theforce3169

> whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...why exactly are you taking aas now?



Cause I am new and don't know any better....??
I guess because I have been working out for about 5 years (solid that is). I am almost 36 years old and thought I would give it a shot (no pun intended)

----------


## chest6

Well fair enough. I just think you should learn to crawl before you walk. As in...diet properly, train properly, rest properly for 2-3 years NATURALLY before you turn to aas. Seems to me like you are still learning the ropes with these questions..

----------


## theforce3169

> Well fair enough. I just think you should learn to crawl before you walk. As in...diet properly, train properly, rest properly for 2-3 years NATURALLY before you turn to aas. Seems to me like you are still learning the ropes with these questions..


Yeah, I have been working out for awhile but don't have complete knowledge of diet and training. Then again, what am I saying....I have seen 3 trainers.
What I have done in the past 5 years as far as diet and training has been concerned.....I have integrated numerous training ideas into my own. I have about 4 different routines that I split up throughout the year (to keep my muscles guessing). 
Diet has been mostly on my own. I have just tried various ideas on what to eat. About 3 years ago is when I found out that I had to eat more than 4 times a day. But only recently have I discovered that (according to another sticky which has this cool little formula) my body needs over 3400 calories a day in order to bulk (as much as 3600), but no less than 3400. I need 79 grams of fat, 316 grams of both protein and carbs.
I ask alot of questions because I mainly want to find out what others like you do. (Those of you who have spent alot of time in the research dept. of training and dieting).
On top of that, I felt that I have reached a plateau and wish to change it.
Hey, I'm off to the gym for some chest and back. Thanks for the comments.

----------


## chest6

No problem. Not trying to get you down at all, just trying to help. I actually think you need much more than what you listed macro wise. Shoot for 400g protein...500-600g carbs and 100g fat. THEN..you will see true muscle growth (even naturally).

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 40 to 60 minutes 3x is way too much....JMO


My opinion?  :Smilie: 

'Too mucht is relative to: your individual recuperative abilities.. your food intake etc.




> If your goal is to bulk, then why do you care about that much cardio......??


cus cardio + quality diet + quality training + quality rest= quality gains




> 2x20 minutes is alright right now and 3 was too much and especially day before hitting my legs......my squat was 45 lbs down.......way too much to even be satisfied by anyother exercice after!


Simply put.. if cardio the day prior stops you from pushing maximal weights.. drop that session. 

That's one of the reasons i do pwo cardio also... one taxing session daily (training + cardio) is sure to be less taxing overall than the cumulative effects of two sessions per day.. in my opinion.

----------


## pimpjuice

Great Leg workout. lets see some pics of those hugh legs.

----------


## chest6

I hate my legs now. They have lost some size since I was bulking..and they arent cut up. Basically if I were to show them..I'd want them to be one way or the other. I'll throw some up when I get back close to 30"

----------


## theforce3169

> My opinion? 
> 
> 'Too mucht is relative to: your individual recuperative abilities.. your food intake etc.
> 
> 
> 
> cus cardio + quality diet + quality training + quality rest= quality gains
> 
> 
> ...


NARK!!!!! Hello.....I am learning that all is relative (weights, lifting, techniques, days-on/days-off, diet, etc. etc. etc.) SO, I guess I just need to keep logs of what I am eating, how much I am lifting and when, and how long I do cardio and when......then after a period of time check to see if my goals are being met.........

I know you have your workout posted around here somewhere so I'll resist the temptation to asking you how much/often you do of cardio (like how many days, and for how many minutes).......But, if you could answer that would be cool, too..!!!! :Icon Rolleyes:  

I guess a good idea would be to try and find someone around my age who closely matches my stats and ask him what he does......

----------


## theforce3169

> No problem. Not trying to get you down at all, just trying to help. I actually think you need much more than what you listed macro wise. Shoot for 400g protein...500-600g carbs and 100g fat. THEN..you will see true muscle growth (even naturally).


I don't get offended over any type of constructive criticism.....that kinda goes against the point of learning......so yeah, no worries here my man.

Riddle me this tho, why do you think I need to up my macros?
And, that would call for me to up my calorie intake too, wouldn't it?
Which is fine with me.......I do want to gain, and I understand that some fat gain is inevitible.......I just used to be a real fatty. It just scares me cause I can get used to eating reeeeeeal fast......WHAT YOU PROPOSE IS ALOT OF GRUB......LOL, but I can eat all day long everyday if need be.

----------


## chest6

What I like to do is eat around 2-2.25g protein per lb of bodyweight and 2.5-3g of carbs per lb of bodyweight. Some ppl may say thats too much..but I like to take advantage of bulking. I did 2.5g protein and 2.5-3g carb and .5g for fat all per lb of bodyweight last time and I didnt gain much fat, and, like I stated earlier, I virtually did 0 cardio. Either way..personal trial and error.

----------


## Testostack

> The sticky I read said that your body doesnt start burning fat until after 20 minutes of cardio, therefore anything less than 20 minutes is a waste of time (of course this is one person's opinion). 
> 
> I am on just entering my second week of a bulking AAS cycle, and I know I shouldn't expect anything this soon, but I am not really putting on that much weight, so I will cut down my cardio til no more than 3 times a week and no more than 30 minutes to see how this works out.
> 
> I was doing cardio every other day and weights every other day, with a day or two off per week (usually only one). I see in both your's and chest's workout routine you both take at least two days off.........
> Recovery is very important, huh??


Here's what's important to me:

Eat (a lot)

Train and bust your ass (sometimes till you puke, and that happens trust me)

Eat again

Rest (like 7/8 hours is my daily basis)

And.........start again!  :Wink:

----------


## theforce3169

> What I like to do is eat around 2-2.25g protein per lb of bodyweight and 2.5-3g of carbs per lb of bodyweight. Some ppl may say thats too much..but I like to take advantage of bulking. I did 2.5g protein and 2.5-3g carb and .5g for fat all per lb of bodyweight last time and I didnt gain much fat, and, like I stated earlier, I virtually did 0 cardio. Either way..personal trial and error.


Okay, I'll plug that formula into my stats and go from there....thanks

----------


## theforce3169

> Here's what's important to me:
> 
> Eat (a lot)
> 
> Train and bust your ass (sometimes till you puke, and that happens trust me)
> 
> Eat again
> 
> Rest (like 7/8 hours is my daily basis)
> ...


LOL....I guess I need to workout harder.....I've felt somewhat nauseated, but have never actually puked. 
I need to sleep more too, my sleep patterns aren't all that great. I'm eating as much as I can take........mostly clean.......one cheat meal (sometimes 2), per week.

----------


## chest6

Monday June 19 

Back/bis/traps/cardio

Wide grip pullups
bw+45 6 reps
bw+25 7 reps
bw 7 reps
bw 4 reps

deadlift
315x8
365x8
405x5
455x0 WTF  :Icon Pissedoff:  I have dropped carbs lately..I think this may be the culprit. Also..I worked out pretty much immediately after work..prolly both had a lil to do with it

bent over rows
225x10
275x8x2
315x6

db curls
30x10
45x7
35x9

hammers
25x10
30x8
25x10 down to halfway..then up

db shrugs
130x15
130x12
130x8..squeeze at top

PWO cardio 15 mins...cuz gym closed. At least I dont close at 10 at work anymore. I asked to work til 8 at the latest and today I worked til 8  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday June 20 

Chest/tris

Barbell Incline
135x10
185x8
205x8
245x6

db bench
80x10
90x8
85x8

decline bb
185x10
205x8
225x6

dips
bw+45 9 reps
bw+45 7 reps
bw+45 8 reps

db overhead ext
70x10
80x6
70x6

PWO cardio: 30 minutes

----------


## Testostack

good log Chest, very interesting! :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Friday June 21

Shoulders/bi's

barbell military
135x10
185x8
205x10
225x1  :Frown: 

side laterals
35x10
50x7
60x4
40x10

standing barbell curls
65x12
95x8
115x5
65x10

incline curls
30x8
25x10x2

PWO cardio 13 mins..

I'm losing motivation. I have slacked on the cardio the last few days. I had a cheat meal a couple days ago and gained some fat. Still losing size and strength. Cutting pisses me off because I can never get lean and I always lose strength. I'll give it one more week and if I dont see results that I want..Im gonna start bulking again.

Leg session later today cuz I missed it yesterday. I dont wanna get off schedule again..

----------


## chest6

Friday June 21 (yess..2 sessions in one day)

Legs

squats
315x8
365x8
385x8
425x3

leg press
540x15 warm up
720x15
900x10
990x8
1080x6

front squat
135x10..just for the hell of it ?

deep squat
245x6 ouch

stiff leg dead lift
135x12
185x10
155x13

standing leg curl 
45lb 15 reps
90lb 8 reps
70lb 12 reps

3 sets angled calf raise
3 sets weighted crunches

And a sorry ass leg pic by request.. :Frown:

----------


## spound

Dude, your legs looks good....You have no idea what is under there if you diet all the way down...I think you would be suprised at the cuts you got under there. Stay focused, adjuyst the diet SLIGHTLY if needed....Matter of fact, post it here , I would like to take a look at it bro.

----------


## chest6

cardio 45 mins

1. 1 carton pasteurized eggwhites
1 cup oats

53g protein/27g carb/3g fat

2. 1 chicken breast
1 cup brown rice

46g protein/34g carb/3g fat


3. 1 chicken breast
1 medium sweet potato

47g protein/42g carb/4g fat

4. 50g whey isolate
1/2 cup oats (Preworkout)

55g protein/27g carb/3g fat

5. PWO 40g whey isolate
80g dextrose

40g protein/80g carb/0g fat

(PWO cardio 15-25mins)

6. PPWO 1 chicken breast
1 medium sweet potato or 1 cup brown rice
1.5 cups broccoli

48g protein/ (42/33)g carb/3g fat

7. 6 oz tuna 1/2 tbspn mayo

33g protein/0g carb/7g fat

8. 40g whey isolate
1 tbspn flax

40g protein/0g carb/14g fat

362g protein/252g carb/37g fat

2789 calories. Seems a lil high. I sometimes have less than this though. Sometimes I wont get around to the last meal of the day..


It is really hard for me to get anywhere near relatively lean. I have tried and tried and I can't seem to get under 12% bodyfat....ever. I have even been doing 45min AM cardio and 15-25 min PWO cardio for the last 3 weeks with clen and I still don't really look any better..

----------


## spound

Can you edit the post and throw some macros in there, and also give me some current stats. Also, has your weight moved at all? 

You do realize that your weight will move a couple pounds and then it will more than likely plateau after 1-4 wks, in which case, you have to re-adjust the diet and make some changes. I LIke to set a baseline for my protein and fats and keep those the same throughout my whole diet, and manipulate carbs from there whether it just be lowering them steadily or cycling them, or lowering them to a certain point and then start cycling them.

We will get you worked out....think about how many guys around the US do competitions every year...ALOT....and ALOT of them get peeled. If they can do it...so can you. Quit telling yourself it is impossible, b/c it is most definately not. I thought the same thing until I got with my prep guy, then I was like WOW, and I also learned tons and realized I didnt know half of what I thought I did. I could lose weight and get pretty lean, but not super lean...and the main thing was I definately was not able to do it myself without losing strength and muscle.

----------


## chest6

> Can you edit the post and throw some macros in there, and also give me some current stats. Also, has your weight moved at all? 
> 
> *You do realize that your weight will move a couple pounds and then it will more than likely plateau after 1-4 wks, in which case, you have to re-adjust the diet and make some changes. I LIke to set a baseline for my protein and fats and keep those the same throughout my whole diet, and manipulate carbs from there whether it just be lowering them steadily or cycling them, or lowering them to a certain point and then start cycling them.*
> 
> We will get you worked out....think about how many guys around the US do competitions every year...ALOT....and ALOT of them get peeled. If they can do it...so can you. Quit telling yourself it is impossible, b/c it is most definately not. I thought the same thing until I got with my prep guy, then I was like WOW, and I also learned tons and realized I didnt know half of what I thought I did. I could lose weight and get pretty lean, but not super lean...and the main thing was I definately was not able to do it myself without losing strength and muscle.


Yeah..I had my carbs in the 200-230g area for awhile and moved them to 150 and I started noticing some strength loss. Actually it was from recent sessions. I bumped it back up and I am going to bump the cardio up instead. I've noticed better results increasing cardio rather than decreasing carbs/protein/fat. 

I'll throw the macros up a bit later...

----------


## chest6

K.. nevermind..theres the edit

----------


## Squatman51

nice work man you have one of the best transformations i have seen on here... look at your pics from 270 to now...good progress... keep it up man

----------


## spound

IN CAPS BELOW:




> cardio 45 mins
> 
> 1. 1 carton pasteurized eggwhites
> 1 cup oats
> I WOULD THROW A WHOLE EGG OR TWO IN HERE OR SCRAMBLE IN SOME LEAN BEEF INSTEAD OF ALL EGGWHITES. 
> 
> 53g protein/27g carb/3g fat
> 
> 2. 1 chicken breast
> ...

----------


## taiboxa

i wanna be like spound!



> cardio 45 mins
> 
> 1. 1 carton pasteurized eggwhites
> 1 cup oats
> i aggree w/ him here about the whole eggs and i would reduce oats and use half a grapefruit for it has special fiber and is actually *LOWER ON THE GI than oats* 
> 
> 53g protein/27g carb/3g fat
> 
> 2. 1 chicken breast
> ...

----------


## taiboxa

> IN CAPS BELOW:


btw spound VEGGIES and PEANUT BUTTER DONT MIX!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Spound-yeah I have the shake after cardio. I was laughin when u said shake before is idiotic cuz it most definitely would be. PWO cardio would be pointless at that point. I agree with everything you guys said so far. I agree about the shake before bed is not the best choice. It would probably be best to have solid food that is slow digesting and a good pro/fat source rich in EFA's like salmon like Tai said. I have thought about cutting out about half of that dextrose because I was never a big believer in the 2:1 ratio exactly all the time. I think I'll bring it down like you said Tai. I have actually thought about throwing fruit in my first meal ever since I saw Pinnacle do it :LOL:  and I thought it wouldnt hurt. It is low GI and the fructose shouldn't be a problem as long as I don't eat like 10 bananas or 50 strawberries. I also like the lean beef idea...and the more veggies. Thanks for all the help guys

----------


## spound

> btw spound VEGGIES and PEANUT BUTTER DONT MIX!


WHy not?!?! Please dont say bc you are mixing carbs and fats...IMO that is so blown out of proportion its not even funny. THe carbs in veggies (green ones) are negligable anyways. Or are you saying that veggies and peanut butter dont mix taste wise?? I jsut eat for nutritional cvalue anyways, nto for taste...especially while cutting. 

Also, chest...I woudl try 2 packets of FLAVORED oatmeal for your POW carb intake...I have found this to work well and it tastes great!! WHen I go back to bulking ill probably use one packet along with a malto/dex mixture.

----------


## spound

the only thing I really disagree with Tai about is that PWO cardio is pointless....I feel it can be necessary depending on your goals...especially if cutting is your goal....serious cutting. But I woudl never do PWO cardio unless I had already worked my way up to 45minutes of cardio in the morning on empty. Also....I woudl do at least 30 minutes of PWO cardio. 

Chest, throw some casein in that nighttime shake if you cant have whole food. try tai's suggestions or lean ground beef/ chicken and some almonds. Anytime you have a shake during the day it should have some casein in it to slow abosrption b/c like tai said, whey is only in your system for 30-60 mintues...its not like you are going to eat again during that time, therefore, your muscles can go catabolic...and also casein will keep you from getting as hungry. The only time you should have whey only shakes is PWO. 

Also, I can not stress how much extra sodium has helped with my sense of well being while cutting...keeping me fulelr and more pumped instead of me feelign stringy and flat like most do while cutting...casuing you to throw your goals out the window and bulk again (like what you are thinkign right now)

----------


## chest6

Yep I agree with you with everything. If I was to have a shake during the day in place of a meal it needs to be casein. Im workin on getting some now. I knew I should but I have kinna delayed on it. 

As for PWO cardio being pointless. It is very very hard for me to drop bf and get below 12%. I did 45min AM cardio 6x a week and I got to about 12%. I started doing 15-20min PWO cardio on top of that and I got to about 11%. Had a cheat meal..slacked with the cardio for a few days..and now prolly back to 12%. So...all in all its very hard for me to get lean, and thats really the only thing that has worked thus far.

----------


## spound

Yea, you jsut have to make up your mind and make the decision. Some people jsut have to be more consistent than others and have less leeway when it comes to gaining fat. Dont cheat AT ALL and if you are feeling too depleted, or getting weak too fast (dropping a rep or two off a lift here and there is almost inevitable, especially while cutting naturally like yourself) then throw in a high carb day, but use more complex carbs and keep the fat at almost zero (just the amount that comes from your meat and other carbs) on those days. I would make the above suggested diet changes and let that get your a little further and once you stagnate bump the cardio to 45-60min in the am and 30min PWO. For now with the diet changes, jsut drop PWO cardio and make it 1hr in the morning.

----------


## chest6

Sounds good. That was actually my first cheat meal in about 5-6 months.

----------


## spound

> Sounds good. That was actually my first cheat meal in about 5-6 months.


Yea, you probably needed it then LOL

But honestly cheating makes me feel kind of sick sometimes, and I get a lot fullertightere when my "cheat" consists of jsut a higher days of complex carbs. I am sure you know that though, hell, if I hadnt cheated in 6 months, I woudla been eating a whole freakin' pizza  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Yeah..I actually started feeling sick after it...I guess once your body is used to a certain type of food then you throw something in it totally different it gets confused  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

> WHy not?!?! Please dont say bc you are mixing carbs and fats...IMO that is so blown out of proportion its not even funny. THe carbs in veggies (green ones) are negligable anyways. Or are you saying that veggies and peanut butter dont mix taste wise?? I jsut eat for nutritional cvalue anyways, nto for taste...especially while cutting. 
> 
> Also, chest...I woudl try 2 packets of FLAVORED oatmeal for your POW carb intake...I have found this to work well and it tastes great!! WHen I go back to bulking ill probably use one packet along with a malto/dex mixture.


take ya some broccolli
put some pb on it
TELLM E THATS GREAT TASTING >< YUCK

btw im all about mixing carbs and fats .. we are oppertunistic omnivorous aminials.. we were designed to eat a mix

----------


## taiboxa

> the only thing I really disagree with Tai about is that PWO cardio is pointless....I feel it can be necessary depending on your goals...especially if cutting is your goal....serious cutting. But I woudl never do PWO cardio unless I had already worked my way up to 45minutes of cardio in the morning on empty. Also....I woudl do at least 30 minutes of PWO cardio. 
> 
> Chest, throw some casein in that nighttime shake if you cant have whole food. try tai's suggestions or lean ground beef/ chicken and some almonds. Anytime you have a shake during the day it should have some casein in it to slow abosrption b/c like tai said, whey is only in your system for 30-60 mintues...its not like you are going to eat again during that time, therefore, your muscles can go catabolic...and also casein will keep you from getting as hungry. The only time you should have whey only shakes is PWO. 
> 
> Also, I can not stress how much extra sodium has helped with my sense of well being while cutting...keeping me fulelr and more pumped instead of me feelign stringy and flat like most do while cutting...casuing you to throw your goals out the window and bulk again (like what you are thinkign right now)


see i do pwo cardio ONLY when i am unable to perform morning cardio but 2 is overkill unless ur a FatMo

yeah i EAT MAD SODIUM .. i look like im on Drol year round  :Big Grin: 
water = coushin/strenght/and cellular function.

----------


## chest6

Well..I cant seem to get below 12% with AM cardio alone..no matter how clean the diet is...so PWO was added

----------


## taiboxa

> Well..I cant seem to get below 12% with AM cardio alone..no matter how clean the diet is...so PWO was added


well what time do u lift?
if u lift around 5-6.. drink shake eat meal wait 2hrs do cardio before bed goto sleep EMPTY stomache trust me .. in 8 days of doing that u will notice huge difference

----------


## spound

> well what time do u lift?
> if u lift around 5-6.. drink shake eat meal wait 2hrs do cardio before bed goto sleep EMPTY stomache trust me .. in 8 days of doing that u will notice huge difference


Honestly bro, no offense, but I would NEVER go straight to bed after cardio and without eating...NEVER, I am sorry Ijsut disagree 100% with this. Plus, he is already doing cardio in the morning and hitting the gym for weights later on, if he did cardio b4 bed, that would be 3 trips to the gym!!! That is not an option for most ppl., nor is it worth it IMO, unless MAYBE you were doing a comp.

----------


## chest6

Yeah...I work 8 hours a day so goin to the gym 3 times a day would be reallly hard. Why go to sleep on empty...wouldnt that lead to extended catabolism while sleeping?

----------


## taiboxa

> Honestly bro, no offense, but I would NEVER go straight to bed after cardio and without eating...NEVER, I am sorry Ijsut disagree 100% with this. Plus, he is already doing cardio in the morning and hitting the gym for weights later on, if he did cardio b4 bed, that would be 3 trips to the gym!!! That is not an option for most ppl., nor is it worth it IMO, unless MAYBE you were doing a comp.


a brisk walk? something along that lines? not intense i talked to pinn about it.. he does it .. he is quite the BEAST and i started doing it .. now when i wake up to pee i do what pinn does i drink a lil soy/casein based protein shake in middle of night to aid in nitrogen ballance... but i feel leaner and harder when i do cardio before bed... do u really think sleeping would put u in a catabolic state? ur not even tapping ur GLYCOGEN RESERVES! ur using fatty acid oxidation to produce ur fuel for both sleep and low intensity cardio.

its one of those things u gotta try to believe i assure u its very effective and i know MANY people in my vacinity alone that do it and have been doing it for years and a few are even national qualifiers..

u dont hav to goto a gym to do Cardio 30 min of brisk walking .. is GREAT lol kinda gay though

----------


## chest6

Yeah I did read that...I did that 2 nights ago. Fell right asleep after  :Smilie: 

Monday June 26

Back/bi/traps

Deadlift
315x8
425x6
455x1 Im officially extremely weak  :Frown: 

tbar row
3 platesx10
4 platesx8
5 platesx8
5 platesx7

seated rows with straight bar
135x10
165x10
185x7

lat pulldowns
135x14
165x8
185x7

barbell curls (strict form this time)
65x8
85x8
95x7

db preacher
30x8
25x8
25x9

barbell shrugs in front
225x15
405x10
455x9
495x7

PWO cardio: 20 minutes (45mins in the A.M.)

----------


## Testostack

seems like you're gonna go high...........keep it up bro!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday June 27

Chest/tri

Barbell bench..first time I've done this in awhile..scared id mess up my pec again

warm up
185x10
225x8
245x8
275x3 +2 assisted

incline db
80x10
90x8
100x5 +2 assisted

flat flies
35x8
50x7
45x9 I can honestly say this is like the 2nd time I've done flies in my life

db overhead ext
70x10
85x8
90x7

cg bench EZ bar
70x12x2
90x7

abs

PWO cardio: 32 minutes

----------


## Testostack

those bars seems alright to me...kep it up bro!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Thursday June 29

Legs

squats
315x10
335x9
365x9
385x9 ..this felt goood

leg press
540x18
720x15
810x15
900x14 

leg curls
90x15
110x12
150x12

standing leg curls
45px15x3

calf raises on angled machine
15 reps 5 seconds down..5 up..2 second squeezxe at top

Excellent session..

----------


## Testostack

Good to hear that evrything's alright then!  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Friday June 30

shoulders/bi's

barbell military
135x10
155x8
185x8
205x6 came straight from work..pretty tired

standing laterals
35x10
50x8
60x7

incline curls
30x10x2
40x8

hammer curls
25x8
20x8x2 these were done basically immediately after the previous exercise and done with 15 seconds rest. Had to do this to have time for cardio

PWO cardio: 25 mins

Only had 50 minutes to fit everything in..

----------


## Testostack

50 minutes.......quite short on time.  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Yeah I know..stupid work

----------


## chest6

right after work to lift...I got there with 28 minutes til close  :Frown: 

Back/bi/traps

wide grip pullups
bw+45 5 reps
bw 9 reps
bw 6 reps

deadlift
315x10
365x8
405x2 You can see how work affected me..

bent over row
135x10
155x12
185x9
185x8

bb curl 
65x10
85x8
95x7

incline curl
35x8x2
25x10

behind the back shrugs
225x12
405x8x2
425x8

crappy session...but I didnt expect much. Cutting is getting old and is starting to really frustrate me with the strength loss and lack of fat loss..I'll start bulking in at most 2 weeks

----------


## Testostack

Then i look forward to seeing your bars when bulking bro!  :Big Grin: 

That gonna be totally different.  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Yep...me too man. My goal is to be hitting 5 plates for reps on squats within 6 weeks of when I start.  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday July 5

Chest/tri Gym was closed yesterday  :Frown: 

Flat bb bench
warm up
185x10
225x8
275x4 Tryin to make myself happy with #'s..needed to focus more on being smooth
245x6 These were slow and controlled..failed on last rep without a spotter  :LOL: 

incline db
80x10
90x7
85x9

decline flies
45x8
50x10
60x9 Gettin the hang of these..I like them now

dips
bw+45lb 9 reps
bw+45lb 7 reps
bw+25lb 8 reps On these I was swinging a bit...need to work on this

cg bench
65lbx8 Wrist was killing me. It started hurting like a week ago..no clue how it happened

tri pushdowns
90x8
90x9: 70x6 Stopped..wrist was killing

PWO cardio: 40 minutes

----------


## taiboxa

> Wednesday July 5
> 
> Chest/tri Gym was closed yesterday 
> 
> Flat bb bench
> warm up
> 185x10
> 225x8
> 275x4 Tryin to make myself happy with #'s..needed to focus more on being smooth
> ...


not a bad session but uhh>><< dood thats a shit load of PRESSING MOVEMENTS really shud cut them in half..

----------


## chest6

7 sets is a lot? Usually I'll do 10. 4 sets on the first..3 on second and third..

----------


## taiboxa

> 7 sets is a lot? Usually I'll do 10. 4 sets on the first..3 on second and third..


no u dork.. 

Flat bb bench
warm up
185x10
225x8
275x4 Tryin to make myself happy with #'s..needed to focus more on being smooth
245x6 

*4sets there*

80x10
90x7
85x9

*3 sets there*

bw+45lb 9 reps
bw+45lb 7 reps
bw+25lb 8 reps

*3 more sets there*

cg bench
65lbx8
*and that one*

its different angles but its still the same basic motion and will become redundent real fast

----------


## chest6

Yeah..kinna forgot bout that one time I was drivin to work I started thinkin bout that set of cg bench. How many pressing sets would you recommend for chest day?

----------


## taiboxa

> Yeah..kinna forgot bout that one time I was drivin to work I started thinkin bout that set of cg bench. How many pressing sets would you recommend for chest day?


lol i dunno how ever many u feel comfortable w/

----------


## chest6

Hm..I'll hafta think about that one. I was doin 10 and I got good results off of it..maybe I'll have to rethink it  :Frown: 

Thursday July 6

Legs

ass to ground squats 
135x12
185x10
225x10
315x5 tried to be like Nark..but I failed  :Frown: 
225x12 Ahhh these felt good  :Smilie: 

single leg short stride lunges
135x8
185x8
225x8 burnningg

leg ext
130x15 For the hell of it?

leg curls
110x20
130x12
150x10
170x6

standing leg curls
45px12x2
70lbx8

angled calf raise
180x20x4 last set squeeze at top for 20 seconds..owww

----------


## *Narkissos*

Dont' feel bad about failing  :Smilie: 

I'm superhuman  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Missed back session tonight..I have food poisoning from salmon I ate last night...been throwin up and on the couch all day  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday July 12

been throwing up the past 2 days..still felt like shit tonight

back/bi/traps

deadlift
315x8
365x7
385x1 Woww

bent over row
135x10
185x8
275x5: 225x2  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

seated row
185x12
205x15
240x6

lat pull close grip
130x10
165x8x2

hammers
25x10
35x10
40x8

incline curls
35x5..then almost passed out

db shrugs
130x8 
This was all I could do without falling over on the floor at this point

shitty session. I've lost weight and gotten fatter..I look like shit..i hate getting sick and I hate cutting..

----------


## chest6

FINALLY back in it. Got realllly bad food poisoning...I made it worse by trying to lift last wednesday..just delayed getting better..took the rest of the week off..first week off in forever. Now I have truly started bulking since getting sick interrupted..

Monday July 17

back/bi/traps

close grip pullups
bw+45 2 reps...bigtime loss of strength in pullups..didnt really count this
bw 8 reps
bw 6 reps
bw 5 reps

deadlift
315x8
385x8
425x5 yesss..got my dl back even tho i was sick

bent over row
225x8
275x8
295x8
185x10

tbar row
3px15
5px10
5px8: 4px8

bb curls strict
65x8
95x9
85x8

hammers
25x8
35x7
30x9

incline curls
30x8
30x5

barbell shrugs in front
225x10
405x8
455x8
495x7

db shrugs
130x15

Great session back from bein sick..only strength loss that was more than a little was pullups..noticin a lil in bent over rows

----------


## chest6

Tuesday July 18

Chest/tri

Db incline
80x8
90x8
100x8
110x4 

flat bb bench..slow and controlled..pecs were already shot after that 110
185x10
205x6
185x8

flat flies (cant do decline..situating the db's and getting them into position confuses me..if someone has an idea how to do it..let me know  :LOL: )
45x8
60x8
70x6

dips
bw+45 8 reps
6 reps
5 reps
bw 12 reps Strength down for these

tri pushdowns
80x12
100x8: 60x11

These hurt wrist. Been messin up..im gonna load up on glucosamine (sp) see if that helps?

----------


## chest6

Friday July 21

it was 92 degrees in here..AC broke. Plus lower back was still really sore

squats
315x8
335x8
365x8
405x4

short stride lunges
135x10
185x8
225x8
245x7

ass to ground squats
185x7..ahh almsost passed out after these..it was so hot

leg curls
90x15
110x12
150x8

angled leg press 4 sets

----------


## chest6

Saturday July 22


came straight from work..havent done shoulders in 3 weeks  :Frown: 

shoudlers

db military
65x10
75x8
85x7
85x8 1 assist

upright rows
65x10
115x8
115x8 slower..

----------


## chest6

Monday July 24

Back/bi/traps

Legs still very sore..deadlift sucked b/c of it I think..

close grip pullups
bw+45lbs 6 reps
bw 8 reps
bw 6 reps
bw 4 reps

deadlift 
315x8
385x6
425x2  :Frown: 

bent over row 
225x8
275x8 no belt this time..I'll start doing these w/o a belt
315x8 no belt..

tbar row
3plates 10 reps
5 plates 10 reps
5 plates 8 reps

barbell curls
85x10
95x8
105x5 lil cheating

3/2 tempo barbell curls
65x8
bar 8 reps 

3/2 tempo hammers
20lbs 8 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps

barbell shrugs
225x12
405x9
495x8
545x6

db shrugs
130x15

db static hold
130 25 seconds

----------


## Hackamaniac

what you weighing big man?

----------


## chest6

havent checked..i lost some LBM..and im scared to step on the scale  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday July 26

I worked out with a friend today I havnet seen much in awhile. Did a lot of talking..session lasted a lil longer but I still got everything done effectively..

Db incline
warm up
80x10
90x8
110x10 7 unassist 3 assist
120x5 2 unassist 3 assist Strength coming back  :Smilie: 

bb bench
225x8
205x8
185x10 Gotta get stamina up..but I was fried here after the incline

decline flies
50x10
60x9
60x7

dips
bw+45 7 reps 
bw 10 reps friend told me I wasn't hitting parallel..apparently Ive been ego training  :Frown: 
bw 9 reps

rope pushdows
70x10
70x9
60x8

Session was okay. Could have cut the time down but it was still good..

----------


## Papi93

Your pec back to 100%?

----------


## chest6

Yep..has been for awhile. Thank god. When I do bb flat now..which i said i never would again..I try to go really slow and controlled.

----------


## Papi93

> Yep..has been for awhile. Thank god. When I do bb flat now..which i said i never would again..I try to go really slow and controlled.


You incline db presses are very impressive. My gym only goes to 100's so I am going to buy some Olympic dumbbells in a couple of weeks.

----------


## chest6

Yeah, my one at my college does that and I think Im going to join another gym when I get back down there solely for that reason

----------


## *Narkissos*

Jeez that's a sweet back session there!

 :Thumps Up:  

Chest.. time to get some training pics up.. for real!

----------


## chest6

I dunno man..I feel small. I can't really hang with the big boys yet so Im afraid to put up pics  :Frown: 

----------------------------------------------
Thursday July 27

Legs

Work is really effecting my strength...its pissing me off. I cant wait til I work limited hours this fall when I get to school and I can concentrate on adding more size

Squats
315x8
365x8
405x5
425x3 Not as deep as I needed to get.. :Frown: 

short lunges
225x8
245x8
245x7
205x10

stiff leg deadlifts
135x10x2
185x8
225x5 Need to start doing these again..

lying leg curl
90x12
110x10
130x7

Was dead after this..Im getting really frustrated. I feel small 24/7..my arms lost an inch during cutting..I just feel like a wimpy piece of shit..and coming here and seeing everyone huge doesnt help  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Man those poundages aint 'small man' poundages  :Bowdown:

----------


## chest6

> Man those poundages aint 'small man' poundages


Well..I am small..dont let the weight fool ya  :Frown:

----------


## blackhalo

> Well..I am small..dont let the weight fool ya


your back must be crazy... the rest of your lifts seem average..but real impressive weight on the back. 315 on bent over rows!

----------


## chest6

Actually its really not. When I go above 225/275 I do cheat a little bit. This has rendered me the best results in the past, in addition to the light squeeze work with 135/185. Actually got the idea from Nark's log a while back

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Actually its really not. When I go above 225/275 I do cheat a little bit. This has rendered me the best results in the past, in addition to the light squeeze work with 135/185. Actually got the idea from Nark's log a while back


Hey that's copyrighted... send all royalty checks to: [email protected] 

 :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Monday July 31

Work is pissing me off..this saturday I had to do labor all day outside and it was 106..8 fvckin hours..Im getting WEAKER and this is bulking..fvck work  :Icon Pissedoff: 

wide grip pullups
bw 9 reps
bw 6 reps
bw 4 reps

Deadlift
315x8
365x8
385x7
405x4 WOW..WEAK  :Frown: 

bent over rows
warm up 
225x10
275x8
315x6: 225x7

seated rows
185x10
205x8
225x7

barbell curls
65x10
95x9
85x8

incline curls
30x9
30x9
25x10
25x8

behind the back shrugs
225x15
405x10
405x8
425x7
315x13

Cant wait til i get to school and I work MAX 15 hours a week

----------


## 24labor

Yea working sucks I used to train ten work so it was flopped for me. when I get back to school when I'm a trainner for all the gyms things becomje a lot easier

----------


## chest6

> Yea working sucks I used to train ten work so it was flopped for me. when I get back to school when I'm a trainner for all the gyms things becomje a lot easier


yeah..when I get back to school im gonna take the PT class and test and try to get certified..who knows maybe (hopefully) ill quit lowes..the job thats holdin me back  :Frown: 

Usually at least 3 of 4 lifting days I'll train after work..sometimes Immediately following and those sessions are the shittiest

----------


## MatrixGuy

Just keep at it bro. I only dream of lifting them kinds of weights. If you think your small bro, you wouldn't want to be me. lol.

----------


## chest6

nah..its not possible to be smaller than me

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nah..its not possible to be smaller than me


I am  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Monday July 31
> 
> Work is pissing me off..this saturday I had to do labor all day outside and it was 106..8 fvckin hours..Im getting WEAKER and this is bulking..fvck work 
> 
> wide grip pullups
> bw 9 reps
> bw 6 reps
> bw 4 reps
> 
> ...


I don't care what you say.. this was an awesome session imo!

----------


## chest6

> I don't care what you say.. this was an awesome session imo!


meh..maybe volume wise..thanks anyway :Wink/Grin:  




> I am


Ahh thanks Nark I needed that..I just laughed pretty hard for a good 5 minutes..Nark smaller than me  :LOL:  I look like I dont lift compared to you

Tuesday Aug 1

Chest/tri

db incline
80x10
90x8
100x9
110x0 No spotter here or previous sets. This kinna drained me tryin to get it up
110x7 +2 assisted got the guy workin the desk to give me a hand 

bb bench 
was fried here  :LOL: 
185x10
185x8
185x6  :LOL:  I'm sure I looked weak here

db flies flat bench
45x10
45x10: 35x10
55x8: 30x8; 2 db bench

bodyweight dips
12 reps
10 reps
8 reps

tri pushdowns
100x8
90x9: 70x8
80x8: 60x6

Not a bad day..

----------


## UberSteroids

> Friday June 21 (yess..2 sessions in one day)
> 
> 
> And a sorry ass leg pic by request..


Sh!t.. If I had legs like this, I would be walking in boxers all day long everywhere I go. 
They look good man. Good job!

----------


## chest6

haha thanks man but they look like crap now...heres the crappy leg day..

Thursday Aug 3

Legs

squats
315x8
335x8
365x8
385x6  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

short stride lunges
185x8
205x8
225x8
245x6

leg curls
90x10
110x10
130x8

Called it a night. I had 0 energy. Counting days left of work outside for 40hrs a week. Never considered quitting bb'ing more than right now

----------


## chest6

Friday Aug 4

shoulders

I think I need to add something to this day...its too short and I dont really feel like a PWO shake/PPWO meal is even warranted 

db military
65x10
75x8
80x8
90x7 1 assisted

upright rows
85x10
95x9
115x8

----------


## *Narkissos*

Short stride lunges?

Why?

----------


## chest6

Eh I dunno. Something to change up for my second exercise for quads. I usually switch between normal leg press, close feet leg press for outer sweep and short stride lunges. I guess its not a 'true' short stride lunge...more like a one leg squat. I'll stagger both feet and bring the leg behind down and bring the knee to 1" above the ground. I guess that really constitutes as a one leg squat..and my feet are closer together to hit the quad rather than the glute (primarily anyway)

What are your thoughts on this exercise? Think I should throw it out and exchange it for ___? Your opinion would be greatly valued..most of the reason I do this log for critique and suggestions.and I get most of em from you  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Aug 8

Back/bi/traps

wide grip pullups
bw+25 8 reps
bw+25 5 reps
bw 9 reps
bw 3 reps Towards the end of these..I couldn't stop swinging. Same with when I do dips. I think its a weakness in the rotator cuff..anyone know why this happens?

db bent over row
80x10
90x8
110x8
120x7

wide grip (lat pulldown bar..wide as possible) low rows
185x10
205x8
225x8
245x7 tuff Tried to pull to sternum on these and bent over row db..used to pull to stomach til my friend said pulling higher targets the lats better  :Hmmmm:  My shoulders seem to take a bigger hit when I do this..opinions anyone?

V bar lat pulldowns
135x10
155x8
175x7 

preacher curls
70x10
70x8
70x6 Weak..all of em  :Frown: 

alternating db incline
25x9
25x8
25x6 weakk

bb shrugs in front (kids were inclining on smiff machine  :Frown: )
warm up
405x8
455x8
495x6
315x15

static holds by side
130x41 seconds
130x29 seconds

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Eh I dunno. Something to change up for my second exercise for quads. I usually switch between normal leg press, close feet leg press for outer sweep and short stride lunges. I guess its not a 'true' short stride lunge...more like a one leg squat. I'll stagger both feet and bring the leg behind down and bring the knee to 1" above the ground. I guess that really constitutes as a one leg squat..and my feet are closer together to hit the quad rather than the glute (primarily anyway)
> 
> What are your thoughts on this exercise? Think I should throw it out and exchange it for ___? Your opinion would be greatly valued..most of the reason I do this log for critique and suggestions.and I get most of em from you


imo the point of a lunge is to incorporate hams majorly.. The amount of recruitment is influenced by the length of the stride.

If you're doing a short stride you're more or less negating the point of this exercise... turning it into a one-legged squat as you noted.

Additionally, despite what some may say, i don't think a uni-lateral squat is a productive exercise.

imo there are more productive exercises for quads.

So increase the length of your stride for hamstring recruitment.. or drop the exercise.

Conversely, seeing that there are better exercises for quads, if quad recruitment is your ultimate goal.. i'd drop the short stride lunge in favour of something else

Nark

----------


## chest6

Yeah when I used to have the stride longer it hit the hams and glutes much more. Fair enough though, I always liked leg presses better for quad mass. Thanks for chiming in..much appreciated

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Tuesday Aug 8
> 
> Back/bi/traps
> 
> wide grip pullups
> bw+25 8 reps
> bw+25 5 reps
> bw 9 reps
> bw 3 reps Towards the end of these..I couldn't stop swinging. Same with when I do dips. I think its a weakness in the rotator cuff..*anyone know why this happens?*


Try coming to a dead stop in the max stretch position

This will eliminate swinging.

Also try not to 'explode' out of the max stretch position.

----------


## chest6

> Try coming to a dead stop in the max stretch position
> 
> This will eliminate swinging.
> 
> Also try not to 'explode' out of the max stretch position.


Yeah..I have been coming near a dead stop but not a full one..and I pretty much explode from there..that may be the reason. I'll try that...

----------


## chest6

Wednesday Aug 9

chest/tri

db incline
warm up
80x10
90x8
100x8
120x4 1 assist

bb bench
185x8
225x6
245x5: 185x5

db flat flies 
40x10
50x8x2

dips
bwx12
bw+45 4 reps
bw+25 6 reps: bw 4 reps

pushdowns
90x8
80x8
70x8: 50 3/2 tempo 7 reps Tri's torched  :Smilie: 

Took a lil longer than usual cuz I talked with a friend for awhile...prolly too much

----------


## Triple X

Chest, haven't followed your post for a while, good to see you still truckin'. I noticed you do no rear delt exercises, is this because you feel you get enough work on back day?

----------


## chest6

> Chest, haven't followed your post for a while, good to see you still truckin'. I noticed you do no rear delt exercises, is this because you feel you get enough work on back day?


You got it. And ditto on front delts during chest days. They are both pretty sore after both days..and I feel like they get enough work in

----------


## chest6

Friday Aug 11

Legs

squat
315x8
335x8
385x5
405x2 weakest squat ive had since about summer 2004

leg press (feet 4" apart, bottom of food plate)
6 plates 15 reps
8 plates 13 reps
9 plates 12 reps
10 plates 9 reps

leg curls
70x10 2 sec hold at top
70x10 2 sec hold at top
90x10 2 sec hold at top
130x10

Pathetic. I really dont know why I continue eating 5000 calories a day if Im just going to keep getting weaker and weaker each session..

----------


## *Narkissos*

You're still owning me on both chest and legs  :Frown:  ... and back

I give up  :Frown: 

What is your current macro spread on the 5k diet?

Maybe it's time to make some changes

Nark

----------


## chest6

Thats what I've been thinking. I've been thinking if I'm working I need to eat even more cals to grow..maybe more in the 6.5 range. For work this is what I do..I think I use too much oats..I'd rather use sweet potatoes but oats r just easier

Before work (7:30)
12 eggwhites, 1 1/2 cups oats

p: 63 c: 81g carb f: 9g 

First break (10a.m.)
12 oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups oats

P: 87 c: 81g f: 10g 

Lunch break (1230 pm)
12 oz chicken breast, 20-22 oz sweet potato  :Smilie: 

P: 81 c: 126 f: 3g
Second break (3pm)
46g casein, 1 1/2 cups oats)

p: 61g c: 85g f: 13g

After I get home (530pm)
12 oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups oats 

p: 87g c: 81g f: 10g

preworkout (8pm)
48g whey, 1 cup oats

p: 58g c: 58g f: 8g

lift 845-945

PWO (950ish)
60g whey 120g dextrose (changed from 50/100 few days ago)

p: 60 c: 123 f: 3

PPWO (1030-1045)
12 oz chicken breast, 1 cup oats

p: 82g c: 54 f: 7g

P: 579g C: 689g F: 63g

Actually comes out to 5639 calories..and i STILL got fatter doing cardio 3x a week and lost strenght week to week


Most times here I'll just go right to sleep..maybe I needed some EFA's in my diet..I wasn't getting any for a few weeks there. I need to use more sweet potatoes. One thing-yesterday was my LAST day of full time working. When I transfer to Lowes in san marcos in less than 2 weeks I'll work 15-20 hours tops.

WHat u think Nark?

----------


## chest6

> You're still owning me on both chest and legs  ... and back
> 
> I give up 
> 
> What is your current macro spread on the 5k diet?
> 
> Maybe it's time to make some changes
> 
> Nark


oh and..I may do a lil more weight than you now but your bodyfat is like half mine and you are like 1 week out..plus you still own me on what really counts-size.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thats what I've been thinking. I've been thinking if I'm working I need to eat even more cals to grow..maybe more in the 6.5 range. For work this is what I do..I think I use too much oats..I'd rather use sweet potatoes but oats r just easier
> 
> Before work (7:30)
> 12 eggwhites, 1 1/2 cups oats
> 
> First break (10a.m.)
> 12 oz chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups oats
> 
> Lunch break (1230 pm)
> ...


What are the macro totals per meal.. and totals per day?

I think you may need to 'shock' yourself.

I'll think on it and get back to you.

In the meantime.. put up that info i asked for

Nark

----------


## chest6

editted...That is including protein from carb sources..but it would still be around 5k with them left out.

----------


## chest6

Saturday Aug 12

shoulders

Db military
65x10 (warm up)
80x10
90x8
95x7 1 assist  :Smilie:  on my way back to 100s  :Smilie: 

upright rows (ring finger on smooth/ridged split)
85x10
115x8
135x7 lil cheating on last 2

rear delts w/ cables
40lbsx8

didnt wanna do this cuz Im training back on Monday so I stopped there..

----------


## *Narkissos*

What's your current weight.. and when last've you had your bodyfat percentage checked?

Are you sure it's fat and not just 'bloating'?

Nark

----------


## chest6

Current weight is 235. Never had my bodyfat tested..I always just estimate..so it could be higher.

Yeah..its fat-not bloat. I got bloat the first week or so and then I noticed fat gain after that.

----------


## chest6

Monday Aug 14

Back/bi/traps

V bar pulldowns
warm up
135x12
165x10
185x8

deadlift
315x8
365x7
385x6
405x4: 1

db bent over row
90x10
110x8
120x8

tbar rows
3px12
4px10
5px9

preacher curls
70x10
80x7
80x4

incline curls
25x10
30x7
25x9

db shrugs
130x15x2

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Aug 15

Chest/tri

db bench
warm up
80x10
90x8
110x8
120x6

bb incline 
185x12
225x8
245x5 +1 assist

cable flies decline
45x12
60x8
80x6 This felt amazing..may replace dumbells with these..any thoughts?

skullcrushers
70x8
85x6
85x3 Wristtt ahhh..glucosamine $#^@

db overhead ext
70x8
80x7
75x10

dips
bw+ 4

----------


## Squatman51

> Saturday Aug 12
> 
> shoulders
> 
> Db military
> 65x10 (warm up)
> 80x10
> 90x8
> 95x7 1 assist  on my way back to 100s 
> ...


are you sure your doing hang cleans right? a man your size should be 225 for reps

----------


## chest6

> are you sure your doing hang cleans right? a man your size should be 225 for reps


hang cleans  :LOL: 

My bad I meant upright rows. I dunno why I was thinkin hang cleans  :Hmmmm: 

Yeah..when I used to do them in football 2 years ago I did 245 for reps...gotta go back and edit that..my bad

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Aug 17

Legs

Not even worth writing down. My legs are shrinking week to week and each week my leg session gets worse and worse. Im pretty much 100% postiive my test levels are in the dumps..I have no sex drive and today I had 0 energy and drive at the gym.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Tuesday Aug 17
> 
> Legs
> 
> Not even worth writing down. My legs are shrinking week to week and each week my leg session gets worse and worse. Im pretty much 100% postiive my test levels are in the dumps..I have no sex drive and today I had 0 energy and drive at the gym.


why for? what's goin on?

----------


## chest6

My leg sessions are getting progressively worse. I haven't even been able to get 405 for more than 3 or 4 on squats. I did 405 for 5 like 2 years ago...I should be at 445 for 5 or so by now. Work fvcked me up for awhile but I havent worked in more than a week now. My diet has sucked this weekend cuz of movng in my dorm and my uncle's wedding I wasn't able to eat how I wanted to. I was w/ my family the whole time out doin stuff  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Monday Aug 1

biceps/back/traps

Deadlift
315x8
365x8
405x5
455x3

Standing bb curls
warm up
85x10
105x8
105x6

preacher curls
65x8
65x6
65x6

hammers
25x8
25x5

tbar rows
4px8
5px8
5p + 25 7 reps
5p + 50 6 reps

wide grip seated rows
130x10
150x8
160x7

vbar pulldowns
100x10
130x8
140x6

shrugs in front
405x8
425x8
315x16

static hold 
100lb db 67 seconds..light  :Frown: 

Back to teh rec for liftin..Im gonna look around the area for other gyms..with bigger dumbbells

----------


## RuhlFreak55

yeah *sighs* we've got the good ole' 150's....no need for much more.....at least not right now

----------


## chest6

Yeah..I remember u tellin me that before. Luckyy..I wish i didn't have to buy a new gym membership but 100s are just wayy too light. Most I would need other than shrugs and static holds would be 120/130s

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Aug 22

Chest/tri

bb bench
warm up
225x8
245x8
275x3
265x5 +1 assist

db incline
80x8
90x7
90x8 1 assist

decline flies
40x8
45x8
45x8

skullcrushers
65x8
75x8
85x6

db overhead ext
70x8
90x6
85x6

tri pushdowns
80x8

Had to start with bb flat bench cuz once again db's only go up to 100s. Next week im changing to Monday-chest Tuesday-back again. My shoulders are too sore after back...which I feel would obviously seem to effect my chest workout more than my shoulder workout.

----------


## chest6

Thursday Aug 24

Legs

squats
warm up
315x8
335x7
385x6
405x5

narrow stance leg press
540x12 
720x12
900x8
990x4 

laying leg curls
90x15
120x12
140x8
140x7

standing calf raises supersetted w/ seated
90x10: 135x8
90x10: 90x10
80x9: 90x9
80x9: 90x7

----------


## chest6

Friday Aug 25

shoulders/bi/cardio

db press
warm up
80x8
90x8
100x4 +1 assist

upright rows
115x8
115x8
145x5
135x6

preacher curls
65x8
65x9
85x5 +1 assist

15 mins PWO cardio

----------


## chest6

Monday Aug 28

bi/back

standing bb curls
warm up
95x8
115x5
105x7

incline curls
30x8x2
30x7

deadlift
315x8
405x5
455x3
495x4...ah holy shit..huge PR. My friend pumped me up like beyond what I thought was possible..I need to start listening to metal while lifting..he gave me his ipod this set and blasted death blooms  :Smilie: 

tbar row
4px8
5px8
6px7
6p+25 x6
(stacked 45lb plate and 25 on top of other plates..was kinna hard to not let them fall when I was going..)
4px12

V bar pulldowns
120x8
140x7

****in guy at the gym closed it 8 minutes early..I missed seated rows and shrugs..but I wasnt too upset cuz of my deadlift  :Smilie: 

And..I had work today..even betta  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Aug 29

Triceps/chest/shoulders

skullcrushers
75x8
85x8
95x6

overhead ext db
80x10
100x5
95x7

db incline
80x8
90x8
100x8

bb bench
185x9
225x7
245x4

decline flies
35x10x2
50x9 tuff

barbell military 
95x10 My tri's were shot!  :Frown: 
135x8
185x4

side laterals
35x8
50x8
50x7

ahhh so hard doing chest/shoulders with dead triceps

Gym was uber packed..I have to like walk halfway across the gym to do laterals so i dont smack some1 in the face

----------


## IronReload04

damn chest thats a ton of oats if thats all dry measurements. Ever try brown rice? tastes so much better, doesnt absorb as much water and isnt as filling which makes it easier to get down some more cals/carbs

----------


## IronReload04

i saw some where about your deadlift you were happy about.

the deadlift is funny like that isnt it. I for one ALWAYS surprize myself on that lift. I am excited to get back to school. the bar i use at home is real thick and the shcool one is standard. heheheheheh, cant wait

----------


## IronReload04

nice lift bro by the way, that 500 for 4 is EXACTLY what im going for as sooon as i get back on a standard bar back at school. I KNOW ill hit it

----------


## chest6

You'll hit it man. As I found out..its much more mental than anything. I thought judging by previous lifts that I would get it maybe one time and i got three more..i was stunned. I've tried brown rice but I didnt hear good things about it from Pinn's sticky and from others here as well. I used to use it for PPWO too...
The dl bar at school is standard too and I always bend the fvck outta it  :Smilie:

----------


## IronReload04

its a solid ass lift. I pulled 485 for 4 on a thicker sticky bar. those chrome plated sticky gripped bars that you cant really drive your straps around. I am used to it now no excuses or anything, but God knows deadlifting is easier on a thinner bar.

I will check into that brown rice thing

----------


## IronReload04

and ya, it really is a mental lift.

----------


## chest6

Ahh f straps...chalk it up  :Smilie:

----------


## IronReload04

my gym sais

NO CHALK ALOUD  :7up:  

so i must use straps :Wink/Grin:  



chest, was that dry or cooked measurements for your oats?

just curious

----------


## chest6

My gym says it too  :Wink/Grin: 

Dry measurements...

----------


## chest6

Friday Sep 1

squats
315x8
365x8
405x7
455x2 Ipod helps..but now I have a knot on my head  :Frown: 

leg press (feet 3" apart)
540x16
720x14
900x12
990x6 Deeper than last week  :Smilie: 

laying leg curls
90x15
120x12
140x10
140x9

Made me late to work..o well great session

----------


## chest6

Monday Sep 4

bi/back/no traps  :Frown:  no time again

standing bb curls
warm up
95x8
115x5
105x7

preacher curls
65x8
75x7
75x5

deadlift 
warm up
315x8
365x8
455x3
515x2 alllllmosttt 3..mad i missed it  :Frown: 

tbar row
4px10
5px8
7px5
6px9 This is the machine. 5 is the max so I stack 45s on top after that. Its virtually a real tbar row to 5 plates but after that it gets difficult bc i have to let the plates rest against my wrist and its kinna awkard. I need to start doing them in the corner again but the other end will come up with more than 5 plates

*weightroom is closed* ghey

wide grip latpulls done in 3 mins
120x10
140x7
130x9: 100x10

Missed another back exercise and trap exercises AGAIN  :Frown:  worked late tonight

----------


## chest6

Tues Sep 5

Chest/tri/shoulder

I basically forgot to do tri's first today.oops

bb bench
warm up
225x8
275x8  :Smilie:  i luv bulkin
315x2 +1 assist

db incline
90x12
100x6
95x7

decline flies
45x12
50x10
50x8

tri overhead ext
80x9
90x7
85x7

dips
bwx7 reps
bwx2 reps  :Frown: 

tri pushdowns
120x8
130x7

bb military
135x8
185x3
155x6 Tri's shot  :Frown: 

weightroom closed

side laterals
50x8

----------


## chest6

Thursday September 7

Legs

squats
315x8
365x8
405x8
455x3

leg press (feet 3" apart on bottom)
540x15
720x14
900x13
990x10  :Smilie: 

leg curls
100x15
140x12
160x9
130x10

No one reads my log anymore  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Friday Sep 8th

Arms

skullcrushers
65x12 (warm up)
75x9
85x8
95x7

db overhead ext 
100x8
100x7
95x9

db hammer curl
45x10
55x6
50x8

preacher curl
65x10
85x6
75x9

rope pushdowns
90x10
100x7

db alternating curls
35x7
30x10

----------


## chest6

Monday Sep 11 

Bi/Back

db alternating curl
35x10
45x8x2

bb curl
95x8
85x8
85x6

deadlift
warm up
315x8
365x6 didnt use chalk..it was grip..thats y i dropped it..hands were sweaty
455x3
525x2 (correction 515 from last week..editted it)

tbar row
4px10
5px8
6px8
7px6

straight bar seated rows
120x15
160x9
160x8

vbar pulldowns
120x7
100x10
100x9
80x8: 60x10 In a hurry..weightroom closing

ahh i need to get there earlier on back day ive missed traps liek 3 weeks in a row  :Frown:

----------


## taiboxa

u really going all out on those bi's aintchya ><

----------


## chest6

> u really going all out on those bi's aintchya ><


Yeah...I have T-Rex arms  :Frown:  smallll

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Sept 12

Chest/shoulder

bb bench
warm up
225x8
245x7
315x3
275x7

incline db
80x10
100x8
100x7

decline flies
45x10
45x8
45x7

drop set lateral raises
45x8: 40x8: 35x8
40x8: 35x6: 30x6
30x6: 25x6: 20x9 the painn  :Smilie: 

ran outta time again..man im slackin. Need to hit the weightroom earlier. I thought it wasnt a bad idea to miss my tri's here cuz i wasnt really in need to prioritize them 2x a week like bi's

----------


## Columbus

nice!!! You off today bro?

----------


## chest6

Yepp.wednesdays off days

----------


## Columbus

Is it hard for you to take a day off? Or do u enjoy it? I personally am suppose to be off and thinking about going.....I hate off days.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i hate off days......i've started trying to eliminate them

----------


## RuhlFreak55

is that lateral drop set three triple drops or did you drop all the way from 45 to 20?

----------


## Columbus

> i hate off days......i've started trying to eliminate them


you still growing even though you arent resting at all?

----------


## chest6

> is that lateral drop set three triple drops or did you drop all the way from 45 to 20?


three triple drops...no way in hell i could do that i could barely do three in a row

----------


## chest6

Thursday Sep 14

Legs (25 min workout..good reason this time)

ass to ground squats
warm up
135x10
185x9
225x8
275x7
315x5

leg press (knees to chest)
540x12
630x12
720x10
720x8 

wr closed
leg curls
90x15
140x10
140x8: 120x6

Had to slowly walk to my car and lay in my truckbed for 15mins...man I felt so sick and exhausted..most intense leg session i think ive ever had since i fit all of that into 25 minutes

----------


## chest6

Friday Sep 15

Arms

Seated curls (to see how much Nark is stronger  :Frown: )
35x10
50x6
45x8 Yep..Yep..definitely stronger..a lot  :LOL: 

supeauned (sp?) grip EZ bar curls
65x10
75x8
75x6

skullcrushers
65x10 warm up
85x8
105x7
115x4

db ext overhead
80x8
80x7
75x7

Db over incline (basically preacher)
30x16
40x9

dips
bw 15 reps
bw 12 reps

----------


## RuhlFreak55

good god....i would die stickin alll that legs in that time slot

----------


## chest6

> good god....i would die stickin alll that legs in that time slot


Yeah man..it was fvckin intense. Keep in mind after they say its closed they turn the lights off on me and I still did 3 sets of leg curls  :LOL:  They never say anything to me tho i do it everytime.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Yeah man..it was fvckin intense. Keep in mind after they say its closed they turn the lights off on me and I still did 3 sets of leg curls  They never say anything to me tho i do it everytime.


lol...that's badass......why's your gym always closing?

----------


## chest6

Cuz I always get there at like 11pm..they close at 1145

----------


## taiboxa

Supinated ><

----------


## chest6

thats it..I need to start doin those each time.I love those

----------


## *Narkissos*

Owned!

I'm stronger.. You get to buy dinner  :LOL:  

j/k

Great session buddy  :Smilie: 

Nark

----------


## chest6

Everytime I try to be strong like Narky I fail  :Frown: 


 :LOL: 

O well..I tried  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Monday sep 18th

Got off work realllly late..got like no fvckin breaks today i was workin nonstop ..had like 0 time in the gym to do anything

back

wg pullups
bw 12 reps
bw 6 reps
bw 4 reps endurance sucks on these gotta start em again

deadlift
warm up
315x8
405x5
495x3 almost 4 stupid work  :Frown:  Also flag fball on sundays might mess up my #s a lil bit but its fun and i miss fball  :Frown: 

underhand grip bent over row
225x10
275x8
295x4 GRIP I do not know how to use straps for an underhand grip...dont laugh...I need to figure it out 
315x6 overhand grip tireddd at this point

tbar row 
4px12
5px8
6px7
5px7: 4px9 ahh

wr closed
V Bar pulldown
120x15: 100x12

pretty crappy workout. I stood basically 7 hours straight at work with no breaks. I might start looking for another job they talk shit about me and my eating habits  :Frown:

----------


## MartyMcFly

Looking good got stronger since I have been here last.

----------


## chest6

Yep....gotta love gettin strong and fat  :Smilie:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i hate getting fat.......oh well....i never get laid anyway

----------


## chest6

Lol..same..thats my train of thought too

----------


## taiboxa

> Yep....gotta love gettin strong and fat


aww ur gunna be a minitai!

----------


## chest6

> aww ur gunna be a minitai!


lol..I gained 7lbs since the last time i weighed 

Tuesday Sep 19

Chest

bb flat Only cuz friend HAS to start w this..meh
warm up
225x10
275x10
295x3 + 1 assist 275 burnt me out

db incline
90x10
100x8
100x6 +2 assist

cable flies
70x7
50x8
40x12
40x15 mmmm this pumped me chest to the max

Decent session.

----------


## THE_DOME

nice chest workout

----------


## chest6

Thursday Sep 21

Arms

preacher curls
65x10
85x8
105x3 +3 assists

standing bb curls
95x8
85x8
75x10

skullcrushers
warm up
65x10 slow
85x8
105x7
115x3 +2 assists

seated overhead ext
60x15
80x10
90x9

standing db curls
35x8
40x7

tri pushdowns
100x12
120x7

PWO cardio: 17 mins

----------


## chest6

Friday Sep 22

Legs

squats
warm up
315x8 no belt
365x8 no belt
405x10 
455x2 +1 assist

leg press
540x15
720x10
900x8
900x6 

Flag fball must really shot my legs bcuz this leg press poundage is wayyyy off the usual. These were done normal stance not w feet practically touching like i usually do and its easier than it was today still

leg curls
100x15
140x12
160x8
150x10

----------


## taiboxa

> nice chest workout


yeah no shit he stronger than i am right now ><

makes me so angry i wanna puch a door frame! ><

----------


## chest6

ahh dont break ur hand again  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Monday Sep 25

Back..came straight from work again  :Frown:  I think I'll hit biceps tmr

wg pullups
bwx 11 reps
bwx 8 reps
bw 4 reps

deadlift
315x8
455x3
535x2 No work coulda got like 4 i bet  :Frown: 

underhand grip bent over barbell row
225x12
275x10
295x8
295x7

v bar low row
120x20
160x10
200x8 (whole stack, friend made me do it..cheated a lil)

vbar pulldowns
120x8
110x7
100x7: 90x7

eff work  :Frown:

----------


## RuhlFreak55

damn your deadlift is pretty sweet........i'm gonna have to do underhand rows next workout too

----------


## chest6

yea..I just need to figure out the straps situation

Tuesday Sep 26

Crappy chest workout

bb incline
225x8
245x7
245x7
275x3 +1 assist

db bench
100x5
80x10
70x8  :LOL: soo drained and weak

decline flies
45x8x3

Played flag fball earlier this day..it took everything outta me obviously by this shitty session. I just had noo energy and was so drained. Next week Im going to have to bring food to the flag fball game..and hopefully be in the range I need ot be in for bb incline 275 for 6 or 7 at least

----------


## chest6

Thursday Sep 28

Legs..crap 

leg press
warm up
630x12
810x10
900x10
990x9  :Icon Pissedoff: 

squats
315x8
365x7
405x6 wow.

leg curls
90x15
120x13
160x8
140x10

seated calf raises supersetted w standing
4 sets

Shitty session. Flag fball is messing with my CNS pretty bad. Its really affecting my leg workouts and just messes with my energy for other workouts. O well, its fun...but Im just becoming very paranoid im not getting anywhere

----------


## chest6

Friday Sep 29

Arms

supinated bi curls
65x12
85x9
85x8

incline curls
35x10
40x7
35x9

skullcrushers
warm up 65x13
85x9
105x10
115x4 + 1 assist

standing tri ext
80x10
90x7
85x7

low cable rope hammers 
60x13
80x8

rope pushdowns
80x9
70x11

----------


## chest6

Monday Oct 2

Back/bi/sorta traps?

wg pullups
bw 10 reps
bw 6 reps
bw 3 reps Gettin fat these r hard to do now  :Frown: 

deadlift
315x8
405x5
455x6 

underhand bent over rows
225x10
275x8
315x7

one armed high row
3px12
3p+10 x8
3px9

wide grip pulldowns
100x16
130x7
120x10

hammer curls
35x11
40x7
35x9

alternating db curls
35x10
35x9
35x9 tuff..im weak

db shrugs
100x42 LOL..weightroom closed I was gonna go for 100 but i got bored

----------


## AnabolicAndre

100 db shrugs, I wanna try that!!!

do you feel that overtrains your traps? You only do that one set for traps right?

----------


## chest6

thats the first time i had ever tried it. Basically

1. 100lb dumbbells is the heaviest my gym has..and 
2. the weightroom closed so i figured id hit them hard w one set

the ppl that were closing were like "IM GONNA LOCK THE DOOR" so i stopped.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thursday Oct 5

Legs

squats
warm up
315x8
365x8
425x6
455x1 deep

leg press
720x10
810x9
810x15 wow. dead

lying leg curls
70x20
120x15
170x5
140x9

Im gonna be weak until flag football is over..esp in legs and ill be really weak until I quit my job (if that happens) Jan-april i made crazy gains when i was jobless

----------


## RuhlFreak55

become jobless padawan

----------


## chest6

I need to...but I like money flow  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Friday Oct 5

Arms

seated curls
warm up
45x7
45x6
40x8

st bar low pulley curls
60x15
80x12
100x10
12x5

skullcrushers
warm up
85x10
105x10
125x2 +2 assists

standing overhead ext
80x8
75x8
70x7

bb curls
65x10
75x9

rope pushdowns
60x10
70x4: 50x9

----------


## chest6

Monday Oct 9

Back/traps

dl 
315x8
405x5
545x2

underhand grip bent over rows
185x15
275x10
315x8
365x5 kinna cheatin

seated low rows
200x12 (whole stack)
240x10 
240x9

wg pulldowns
120x7
110x9
100x11

bb shrugs in front
315x15
405x8 traps have gotten weak cuz i havent worked them  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Oct 10

Chest/shoulders

incline bb
225x8
245x8
275x7 +1 assist

db bench
85x10
100x9
100x4

cable flies
50x10
50x10
40x12

bb military
135x10
185x5
155x7 weakkkkkk same thing w traps..havent worked them in forever

standing lateral raise
55x10

----------


## Squatman51

this is the first time i looked at your log in a long time...looks like your doing alot better man and looking diesel... you made one of the best improvements ive seen on this board keep it up man.... you got good bench numbers too

----------


## chest6

thanks a lot man...i kinna straight my left front delt doin barbell incline so my numbers could be better

----------


## chest6

Thursday Oct 12

Legs...sick (as in not feeling well)  :Smilie: 

squats
315x8
365x8
455x4 Bar was bent like crazy..on this last rep it rolled forward as I was going down and made me fall forward. This shit pisses me off..i hate when it happens..some other dood was CURLING with the good bar  :Icon Pissedoff: 
coulda gotten 5 maybe 6

steep leg press..normal one taken
540x12
630x10
720x10
810x10

leg ext
100x15

wr closed..ill do hams on monday if i have time  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Friday Oct 13

Arms

standing bb curls
85x10
95x12
105x7

preacher curls
65x15
85x10
95x6

skullcrushers
warm up
85x10
105x10
115x6

stnading overhead ext
80x10
90x7
75x7

seated curls
35x10x2

rope pushdowns
60x13
80x7

----------


## chest6

Took a week off..back

Monday October 23

Back

Forgot chalk and straps  :Frown: 

Deadlift
315x10
405x6 grip slipped
495x1 grip slipped

tbar row
4px10
6px8
7px7

low rows
200x15
200x12
220x11

wide grip pulldowns
120x10
140x8
100x13

db shrugs
100x20

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Oct 24

Chest/shoulder/tri

Db bench
warm up
80x10
100x10
125x5 (had friend hold 25lb plate on top..if these were dumbbells prolly coulda gotten 8 or 10..more of a balance issue..)

incline bb
205x10
245x4
245x7 had spotter

flat bench bb
225x12

cable flies
50x10
70x9
60x11

bb military
135x10
185x5
155x8

upright rows
95x8
115x9
135x7

one arm db tri ext
50x5
40x7
30x12

dips
bwx6 ahh need to start dips up again

----------


## Columbus

:7up:  495x1 grip slipped

----------


## chest6

yeah..pretty weak. I can get 545 for 2 with chalk...

----------


## chest6

Saturday Oct 28

Legs

Ass to ground squats
warm up
185x12
225x10
275x8
315x5

leg press (feet 3-4" apart)
540x15
720x10
810x8
900x5

standing leg curls
45lbsx12
70lbsx10
90lbsx7
90lbsx6

----------


## chest6

Monday Oct 30

Chest

flat dumbbells
warm up
80x12
100x10
125x10

incline (basically no rest from db bench..thus the crap weight)
225x6
205x7
185x4

low pulley flies
50x10x2
60x8

----------


## Triple X

Yo Chest, I noticed that you are still using the exact same weight for BB bench that you were using back in January. 225 for first set, 245 for second set, and 275 for third set. 
Not calling you out by any means, but what's the deal? Looks like you gained some good weight but your strength doesn't seem to equal your size gains.

----------


## chest6

January 18

Barbell flat bench
225x8
245x6
265x6*
275x3 (2 assisted)*

_____________________

Tuesday Sep 19

Chest

bb flat Only cuz friend HAS to start w this..meh
warm up
225x10
*275x10*


275 once to 275 10 times????

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Oct 31

Back

Dl 
warm up
315x8
365x8
405x3
545x1 (weak..gotta eat again)

underhand bent over rows
225x10
275x8
315x8
365x7 cheatin

low pulley rows
200x10
200x12
220x10

wide grip pulldowns 
120x10
110x8
100x7

close

----------


## notorious_mem

good log bro

----------


## chest6

Friday Nov 3

Shoulders/traps

miltary db
warm up
70x13
90x10
100x7

upright rows
95x10
135x8
145x7

bb shrugs in front
135x20
405x10
495x8
585x4..straps slipped..lotta weight to hold

----------


## chest6

Saturday Nov 4

Legs

squats
315x8
365x8
405x8
455x4 +1 assist

leg press close stance
540x15
720x12
900x8
990x5

lying leg curls
90x15
120x10
150x10
200x3 not all the way up..my friend told me to do the whole stack..it was heavyyyy  :LOL:

----------


## Triple X

> January 18
> 
> Barbell flat bench
> 225x8
> 245x6
> 265x6*
> 275x3 (2 assisted)*
> 
> _____________________
> ...




Shit, Guess I didn't notice that the numbers I was looking at back in january were flat bench and the numbers now are for incline. My bad, but like I said i wasn't calling you out; it was just something that I THOUGHT I noticed. lol

----------


## chest6

its alright man...no prob..incline i can get 275 for about 8..

----------


## chest6

Monday Nov 6

db incline 
80x10
100x10
125x6

bb bench
225x10
275x4 +1 assist
245x6

decline flies
45x10x2
35x10

----------


## *Narkissos*

Owning me on just about everything still i see.

Imma have to go Tonya Harding on your ass  :LOL:  

Nice numbers all round buddy..  :Thumps Up:  

Time for new pics.

Nark requests!

----------


## taiboxa

> Monday Nov 6
> 
> db incline 
> 80x10
> 100x10
> *125x6*
> 
> bb bench
> 225x10
> ...


impressive... 
let me know when u get 140's for 15 :Wink: 
anyways props to u .. made some seroius progress from start of ur log

----------


## chest6

Thanks yall...140s for 15..good lord..

Nark...Until I get half your size..I kant post pics  :Frown:   :Frown: ..I have actually slacked on my diet the past 6 weeks or so...ive been hangin out w this girl a lot and i always miss all my meals when im w her..but imma get rid of her starting now i think..Ive actually gone back in strength/size since then..so pics will wait  :Frown: 

Back..and if i keep getting to the gym this late imma shoot someone listen to this sorry 20 minute workout

deadlift
warm up
315x10
405x4
565x0..almost: 545x0: 495x2 burnt the **** out by here

tbar rows
5px15
6px10
6px9

got there at 1120..closes at 1145..#@$#$dammit

----------


## *Narkissos*

Half my size?
You sarcastic bastard  :Frown: 

 :LOL:

----------


## chest6

lol Ur bein sarcastic bout me being sarcastic  :Frown: 

Nark

5'6" 205 10%

Chest

6'2" 252 14%

Nark wins  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Bastard.. I sent Faiz some pics of me today.

He had to tell me that he could see my abs.

The sarcastic bastard  :Frown:  

 :LOL:  laughing at my fat midget ass.

They're phone cam pics..shitty quality. Should i post 'em?

Oh..and you've no excuse not to post yours  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Post themmmmm

I'll post mine probably at the end of the year. I go home for winter break begining of december and im not gonna work during that 6 week break. Imma hit up a shitload of cals then..do nuthin but eat/sleep/train..then if all goes as played start sum test/dbol next semester...I know  :Frown:  dont be mad at me

Thursday Nov 9

shoulders/back width/lil arms
db military 
70x12
90x10
100x10  :Smilie: 

upright rows
95x10
135x9
135x11
185x6 MAD cheating..almost like an upright hang clean

narrow grip pulldowns
100x15
140x10
140x9
150x7: 120x6

wide grip
120x10
130x8 I missed back width on monday..so i hit it here

bw dips
10 reps
8 reps

overhead ext
70sx12
80sx9

hammers
40x8
35x9

standing db
35x8
35x7

----------


## chest6

Saturday Nov 11

Legs..whole body ached like hell..lifting early is hard

squats
315x8
365x7
405x7
475x3  :Smilie: 

leg press close stance
720x10
900x12

running very late to work so had to leave  :Frown:

----------


## Haro3

i want pics u bastard post em or me and nark are gonna whoop you

----------


## chest6

tooooo smalll....

475 and my whole body ached..495 time next week!  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Monday Nov 13

Chest

db incline
80x12
100x10
125x5 (weight was easy coulda gotten like 10....my right hand he couldn't stabalize the 25 on top..I kept trying to throw the weight up and regrip with my hand mid rep..recipe for injury basically..and he would try to move it at the same time..so i just dropped it)

bb bench
225x8
275x8 not bad for incline before..coulda hit like 10 or 12
315x2 +1 assist 

decline flies
50x10x2
50x10 into a 20 rep press superset

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Nov 14

shitty lift

back

wg pullups
bw+45 5 reps Good for being fat
bw+25 7 reps
bw 10 reps

dl 315x8..this was almost hard  :LOL: 
405x3 hard
515x1 wow..work ****ed me..40 hours this week  :Frown: 

underhand bent over row
225x10
315x8
365x7
335x8

seated low rows
200x12
240x10x2

wg supinated pulldowns
140x10
160x8

I wish I had time for biceps and traps..but I dont. I never do. I work til 10 every night. Gotta pick up my friend..come back to my place..then go...usually get there at 11..and i just run out of time. Cant wait for this week to be over

----------


## *Narkissos*

> tooooo smalll....
> 
> 475 and my whole body ached..495 time next week!


Bitch... 495 crushed me last night  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

lol..495 maybe for 2 next week..but I doubt it. Remember! Im 255 and FAT and ur 205 and LEAN.  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

Monsters!

----------


## chest6

Thursday Nov 16

shoulders/traps

db military 
warm up
80x10
90x10
110x5 Getting the firm one up was sooo hard..my friend had to hold the 10s on top and couldnt help me obviously..first one took everything outta me

incline laterals
35x8x2
40x6: 25x8 ahhhh fried

behind the back shrugs
315x12
405x10
495x7

db shrugs
100x63  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

big j....u realize u posted at 2:53 in the morning....GO TO BED lol

ahahah i cant get over ur stackin dumbbells together to get heavier weight. ahahahahah ur my idol

----------


## chest6

just plates....so i can either get my friend to put a 10lb plate on top or a 25lb plate. Next week i may try getting him to put a 35lb plate on there. When he drops it and i rip my rotator cuff in half imma sue the gym for having light dumbbells

----------


## Haro3

> just plates....so i can either get my friend to put a 10lb plate on top or a 25lb plate. Next week i may try getting him to put a 35lb plate on there. When he drops it and i rip my rotator cuff in half imma sue the gym for having light dumbbells


AHAHAHHAHAAH. lol cant u jus see that in court...."you did not have heavy enough weight for me to use and i injured myself using lighter weight that i was FORCED to use"
AHAHAHHAAH

----------


## UberSteroids

Man you guys are strong, 500 Lbs on deadlift, that would break me in the half. I just started deadlift.. doing 3 sets of only 135Lbs 9 times each set. I go slow too. Well gotta start somewhere, i dont want to pull anything. Anyways, what is the point of keeping online journal ? Can I have mine too ?  :Big Grin: 
Thanks fellas

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thursday Nov 16
> 
> 100x*63*


wtf?

That's depressing  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Man you guys are strong, 500 Lbs on deadlift, that would break me in the half. I just started deadlift.. doing 3 sets of only 135Lbs 9 times each set. I go slow too. Well gotta start somewhere, i dont want to pull anything.


It's great you started deadlifting bro... The majority of guys don't.

Don't worry about the weight.. it'll increase in time. Don't pay anyone else's numbers any attention.. unless it serves to motivate you. Good luck  :Thumps Up:  




> Anyways, what is the point of keeping online journal ? Can I have mine too ? 
> Thanks fellas


For me.. it's easier to refer back to a phase/date/time/lift.

My physical journals i go tru really quickly..and digging back tru 'em is tedious.

Also, having a log helps motivate one.. to more disciplined in my opinion.

I'm already a highly disciplined athlete.. but having my log there for the world to see made me tighten up ship even more.

The feedback is great additionally.

And, if it serves to help someone else improve..or to answer someone's questions.. then i think it's a job well done.

Post up bro.  :Smilie: 

Nark

----------


## chest6

> wtf?
> 
> That's depressing


Isn't it? Too bad i go home tuesday for thanksgiving instead of monday or else id be able to use the 130's at my gym at home. Having 100s pisses me off more than anything in the world. I just feel like throwing them around. Doing shrugs with 100s was like doing shrugs without weight. My friend was laughing on how easy it was for me  :LOL: 




> Man you guys are strong, 500 Lbs on deadlift, that would break me in the half. I just started deadlift.. doing 3 sets of only 135Lbs 9 times each set. I go slow too. Well gotta start somewhere, i dont want to pull anything. Anyways, what is the point of keeping online journal ? Can I have mine too ? 
> Thanks fellas


see post 442..everything is answered perfectly  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Saturday Nov 18

legz

I now know if i work AT ALL on leg day then my poundages will be off. Just standing all day is no good

squats
315x8
405x6 No belt  :Smilie: 
495x2 +1 assist w/o work i bet i coulda got 3 or maybe even 4

ATG (hamstring touching calf..have been going like 2 inches higher before this)
225x10
245x10
275x9 woooo

leg ext
80x15
100x15

leg curl
90x15
140x14
150x9
100x20

----------


## chest6

Monday Nov 20 

Chest/tri

bb flat bench
225x10
275x6
315x3 +1 For some reason 315 is all in my head. I can get 275 prolly like 12 or 13..but for some reason 315 wont budge..I should be getting it like 6.. :Frown: 

db incline
80x10
100x8
110x6 

bb bench
245x7 

flat flies
50x10
60x8
35x15: 25x9

dips
9 reps
5 reps

overhead ext
70x10
80x7
90x5

----------


## UberSteroids

Hey Chest, did You ever do a steroid cycle ? Or You are all %100 natural  :Big Grin: 
And how long have You been training for ?
Thanks

----------


## Columbus

Did you nail down your diet bro? Whats it look like? Nice ass lifts big man!

----------


## chest6

> Hey Chest, did You ever do a steroid cycle ? Or You are all %100 natural 
> And how long have You been training for ?
> Thanks


when i was actually 17 and had no idea what i was doing. I actually lost all those gains...and then lost some gains i had naturally. Took my natty test about a year to recover from that...since i did no PCT and it was deca and dbol ROFL. So basically it set me back more. Ever since then ive been natural. Ive made a whole lot better gains naturally than i did then too

----------


## chest6

> Did you nail down your diet bro? Whats it look like? Nice ass lifts big man!


meh..diet aint great right now. Still ususally get in about 500g carbs and 450-500g protein. My microwave at my dorm is like the shittiest microwave ever and takes like an hour to make sweet potatoes so oatmeal is my only carb source pretty much. I go through a large cannister a day.

----------


## Haro3

> meh..diet aint great right now. Still ususally get in about 500g carbs and 450-500g protein. My microwave at my dorm is like the shittiest microwave ever and takes like an hour to make sweet potatoes so oatmeal is my only carb source pretty much. I go through a large cannister a day.


YES OATMEAL! i eat atleast 4-6 cups of oatmeal a day  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

lol ya..whatever a whole cannister is..i eat that  :LOL:

----------


## Columbus

LOL.....you mean the big Quaker canister???? I am praying this isnt RAW!

----------


## chest6

yep..u got it. I eat em raw. Just add hot water in there.

----------


## chest6

Wednesday Nov 22

Back/bi

Woke up this morning and my back was tight as hell and it had a crick (sp?) in it. I like couldnt move all day long..but decided to try deadlifts anyway

wg pullups
bw+25 6 reps
bw 8 reps
bw 5 reps

deadlift
135x10
225x7 oww
315x1  :LOL:  back is really messed up..ud think changng to a bigger bed would help..didnt even get through warm up sets  :Frown: 

bent over rows (dumbbell)
80x12 warm up
100x10
120x8
130x8x2

low rows
200x15
275x10
300x7 
275x9

narrow grip pulldowns
165x10
155x12

incline curls
35x8
30x8
25x11

barbell curls
95x4
85x8x2

----------


## Hackamaniac

Damn,I was hoping to see a 600lb dead lift :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Damn I just just submitted it... :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Friday Nov 24

Shoulders/bi?

db military 
warm up
80x8
90x8
100x6 Diet sucked past 2 days..was traveling a lot..shoulders still broken down

incline lateral
30x8x3
25:10

incline curl
35x8x2

seated curls
40x6
35x7

----------


## chest6

Took off legs today..lower back is still messed up for some reason

----------


## K.Biz

damn bro your huge for 19 right?

I gotta get my ass in gear

----------


## chest6

yea im 19...thanks man

Monday Novemer 27

Chest/tri..just came from work so kinna tired

db incline
80x10
90x10
125x8 +1 asssit

decline flies
60x8x2
45x12

bb flat bench
185x12
205x9
205x6 burntt outt

skulls
65x15
85x10
105x6 +2 assist

tri overhead ext
80x8
75x8: 45x8

----------


## chest6

I've really been unimpressed with my leg progress (or lack thereof) this bulking run. Its because I've been hitting legs with more of a powerlifting approach..Ive been trying to impress my ego and hitting max weights for min. reps rather than hitting a higher rep range that would typically result in more size gain for me...like the 10-15 range. Kinna bummed cuz Ive just now came to this realization..since Im about to start cutting soon and i really cant concentrate on size anymore....oh well.  :Frown:

----------


## mark_newcastle

hey chest.

hows the back feeling this week?

----------


## chest6

Lil better. I think I may skip deads today tho to be safe. Thanks for askin

----------


## chest6

Tuesday Nov 28

Well..I havent slept in 2 days..so u can imagine how this session went. 

back/bi

dl
315x8
365x4
405x5  :LOL:  this was so hard

wg pullups
bw 10 reps
8 reps
3 reps

tbar rows
4px10
5px10
6px9

bent over row underhand
225x12
275x10

vbar pulldowns
120x8x3

seated curls
40x8x2
40x6

hammer curls
30x10x2

my CNS is fried to shit..i cant believe i actually deadlifted on no sleep..smart

----------


## mark_newcastle

Removed

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I've really been unimpressed with my leg progress (or lack thereof) this bulking run. *Its because I've been hitting legs with more of a powerlifting approach..Ive been trying to impress my ego and hitting max weights for min. reps rather than hitting a higher rep range that would typically result in more size gain for me*...like the 10-15 range. Kinna bummed cuz Ive just now came to this realization..since Im about to start cutting soon and i really cant concentrate on size anymore....oh well.


You know the problem.. Fix it  :Big Grin: 

Knowing is half the battle.

You'd realise i switched back to hypertrophy training

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I now know if i work AT ALL on leg day then my poundages will be off. Just standing all day is no good


Do you have the time prior to training to get in a nap.. or to lay down with your feet elevated for an hour or so?

Should result in an increase in poundage.

----------


## Haro3

> You know the problem.. Fix it 
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.
> 
> You'd realise i switched back to hypertrophy training


what classifys hypertrophy training nark?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Basically an increase in volume..and the use of a moderate (as opposed to low) rep range

----------


## chest6

> You know the problem.. Fix it 
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.
> 
> You'd realise i switched back to hypertrophy training


Yep. You'll see a switch this next leg day here..




> Do you have the time prior to training to get in a nap.. or to lay down with your feet elevated for an hour or so?
> 
> Should result in an increase in poundage.


Yeah. I always try to do that. As soon as I get home I try to do nothing but lay down and eat meals. I usually get off work at 8..but they always try to get me to stay til 9. If i say no, they get the manager to come out and ask me..then i HAVE to say yes pretty much. Other day got off at 9..got groceries..then went straight to gym..so i had no time  :Frown:

----------


## Hackamaniac

What you weighing Chest??

----------


## chest6

255/257 ish right now..

Mannn Id be 260 easily if id been hittin high reps with legs..makes me mad  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

How tall are You Chest ?

----------


## Haro3

big j u better fix that back prob or ole' kyle is gonna be puttin u to shame on the deads  :Wink:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> 255/257 ish right now..
> 
> Mannn Id be 260 easily if id been hittin high reps with legs..makes me mad



Your getting big!

How many reps do you plan on doing with legs?

Whats your BF % at now?

----------


## chest6

> Your getting big!
> 
> How many reps do you plan on doing with legs?
> 
> Whats your BF % at now?


Thanks man..more like gettin fat  :LOL:  ....hmm anywhere 10-20. This week Imma try to hit 405 for as many as I can get. Hopefully 12-15. I think thats being a little too optimistic tho 

Bodyfat..Lets not talk about bodyfat  :Smilie: 

Probably 15/16%. I havent done cardio in 3 weeks..but im about to right now actually...




> big j u better fix that back prob or ole' kyle is gonna be puttin u to shame on the deads


yeah i know  :Frown: ...he aint close to me yet. BUTT I dont have that much longer to bulk so i better hurry  :LOL: 




> How tall are You Chest ?


6'2"

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Other day got off at 9..got groceries..then went straight to gym..so i had no time


Does the gym close at 10 or 11?

How long does your workout take?

If you can allot a couple minutes (10-15) directly prior to training to lay down (at the gym) with you feet elevated higher than your torso.. and/or you can lay down in the same manner between sets it should reduce fluid pooling and allow you to generate a higher intensity.

Try it and get back to me.

FYI. When i'm not squatting... i'm on my back

----------


## chest6

Oh dont get me wrong..me too. I rest as much as I possibly can. I actually have my availabilty set til 8pm so i can sit on my ass for 2 hours before lifting. Gym closes at 1145. Other day I got off say 915..picked up friend from his place..went to HEB..came here....ate and then left and got there at like 1030..

I'll try sittin at the gym tho..

----------


## UberSteroids

Chest what is the best exercies that would stimulate decline chest press for Your lower part of pecs, whats one working best for You?

----------


## Haro3

his retarded chest genetics. its just not fair  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I'll try sittin at the gym tho..


Not sitting.. Laying.

Elevation of the lower limbs is essential.

Circulation isn't as strong in the extremeties remember?

Lay down and get those feet up.. It'll reduce pooled fluids and increase the clerance of toxins.. And encourage better blood flow to the area.

----------


## chest6

> Chest what is the best exercies that would stimulate decline chest press for Your lower part of pecs, whats one working best for You?


I really dont incorporate decline presses anymore..see below. Ive tried everything for arms and nothing works. Just genetics imo



> his retarded chest genetics. its just not fair


^^^^




> Not sitting.. Laying.
> 
> Elevation of the lower limbs is essential.
> 
> Circulation isn't as strong in the extremeties remember?
> 
> Lay down and get those feet up.. It'll reduce pooled fluids and increase the clerance of toxins.. And encourage better blood flow to the area.


sounds good. so in between sets at the gym you lay down on a bench or what?

was gonna do shoulders tonight but i got off work too late and the gym closed plus i didnt get my whey shipped to me..got too mad so didnt go. Diet has sucked lately  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> sounds good. so in between sets at the gym you lay down on a bench or what?


i take an aerobics mat..and spread it where i'm working.

On the floor.

I lay down..and I elevate my feet on a bench

----------


## UberSteroids

> i take an aerobics mat..and spread it where i'm working.
> 
> On the floor.
> 
> I lay down..and I elevate my feet on a bench


I did that today. I saw You guys talking about it and gotta say it works, feels better when I'm doing my next set.




> was gonna do shoulders tonight but i got off work too late and the gym closed plus i didnt get my whey shipped to me..got too mad so didnt go. Diet has sucked lately


Yeah man I supose to do my back and biceps yesterday but one of my girlfriends called me and wanted to meet up... ehh.. women, can't resist that.  :Wink/Grin:  
So I made it up today. Don't worry brotha, give Your shoulders good ripping tommorow! 
Take care

----------


## chest6

Saturday Dec 2

greattt...i woke up again today and my lower back was fvcked. I hate how i get injuries that i cant help..when im sleeping..wtf [email protected]#@  :Icon Pissedoff: 
tried to do squats anyway

squats
barx15
135x10
225x8
315x2 owwwwww

leg press...hurt like hell here too..when i started getting deep it really hurt
540x12
720x10
900x8...all weight was light..just hurt like hell when i went down..stupid lower back

leg extentions..only thing i could do
80x20
100x18
120x16
150x12 friedd

leg curls
90x18
120x12
150x11
170x8

seated calf raise
270x12
270x15
180x10 5 seconds down..5 seconds hold at bottom
180x8..same

standing calf raise
70x20
70x18
70x12 5 seconds down..5 sec pause at bottom
70x8..same

well shit. The past like 3 weeks I've gone nowhere. This stupid lower back lingering thing when i sleep and my diet has sucked. This delays cutting because Im not gonna start cutting til i get back where i was with my deadlift and squat..cant do that til the back heals

----------


## angelripper

im impressed with your attitude,your back was hurting and you still squatted.
mine hurts sometimes and i still squat every week.thats why i jump all over the posts people make about knot being able to squat because of whatever.
I wish you and nark worked out at my gym.because the squat racks are empty there exept for the one i use.ha ha.

----------


## chest6

Yeah me too...to an extent that is a good attitude to have..but it wouldnt be a good idea to make it worse and worse. Thats what i did with my pec last year. I kept aggrivating it worse and worse then had to take a month off. I'll prolly just skip deads on tuesday..and do a bunch of low rows...then see how it is next sat

----------


## *Narkissos*

> im impressed with your attitude,your back was hurting and you still squatted.
> mine hurts sometimes and i still squat every week.thats why i jump all over the posts people make about knot being able to squat because of whatever.
> I wish you and nark worked out at my gym.because the squat racks are empty there exept for the one i use.ha ha.


Man i squat even if i have knee pain  :LOL:  

I squat when there's no one in the gym to spot me.

Heck.. i don't even take spots usually.

I prefer not be touched. "Dude.. get out of my personal space"

Squat = King.

I'd train with you guys any day  :Thumps Up:

----------


## angelripper

ya i know what you mean,i go with lighter weight sometime if mine bothers me i think everybody that lifts suffers from lower back pain every once n a wile and i believe you can rebound faster with brain power.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Should've tried a front squat Chest... or at least put it later in the workout where your quads were more fatigued...and your back less of an issue.

Did you stretch your lumbar region?

Or tried putting direct pressure on it?

THat helps

Lie on the floor on your back.. pull your kness into your chest.. and rock.

That helps

Nark

----------


## angelripper

> Man i squat even if i have knee pain  
> 
> I squat when there's no one in the gym to spot me.
> 
> Heck.. i don't even take spots usually.
> 
> I prefer not be touched. "Dude.. get out of my personal space"
> 
> Squat = King.
> ...


nark i read a post you did a couple of days ago and you said you had to dump the weight on the safty rack or something with 495lbs ive never seen anyone try a max by them self on a squat.thats hardcore.i fell over once tryin to get 225 for 25 reps.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nark i read a post you did a couple of days ago and you said you had to dump the weight on the safty rack or something with 495lbs ive never seen anyone try a max by them self on a squat.thats hardcore.i fell over once tryin to get 225 for 25 reps.


I've been stuck in the bottom so many times over the past 9 years that honestly not having a spotter doesn't limit me lol.

At my old gym there WAS no safety rack

Just a standard rack.

If you got stuck under the back you had to drop your hips down and foward..while pushing the bar up and back. It was like a hip thrust/shoulder press.. The bar'd end up 1/2 a foot back..and you 1/2 a foot foward. Not as dangerous as described honestly.

I never used a belt at that point either.

I'm pretty mild by comparison now.

I set the safety rack pins at 1" lower than my lowest subparallel squat.

Like 1" before my ass would hit my hams.

So if i fail.. i go all the way down to the lowest i can squat..and rest the bar down.

I increased the flexibility in my groin and hams and quads to make this possible.

It also prevents injury

I May post a vid of my failing in the bottom some day lol.

I'm not sure i'd want anyone seeing me in a compromised position like that tho.. so i'd have to get over my ego ..and post it lol.

Nark

----------


## chest6

:LOL:  yeah i fall on the safeties all the time. When im showing max weight like..495x2 and theres no assist..that means i fell on the third  :LOL:  Ive gotten used to it..every1 in the gym freaks out like i just died whenever i fall or theyre like "Why didnt you ask for a spot!?!"

And yeah..i tried stretching the hell outta my lower back all this morning but nothing helped. I actually did try front squats after leg press with a plate and it hurt pretty bad  :Frown: ...dont worry when it hurts...imma try everything to see what hurts/what doesnt..and do whatever hurts the least. Im debating whether or not to pop some ibuprofin before next tuesday and go deadlift anyway  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ nah ibuprofen would be dumb.

The acknowledgement of Pain is necessary to prevent further injury.

----------


## chest6

yea..its just frustration..i hate setbacks..

----------


## angelripper

i have one of those teeter hangup machines and i think its beneficial to the lower back.when you hang upside down on it it realy pulls your spine apart.feels good, you can feal your back crack when you hang from it.

----------


## Haro3

angel thats one of the creepiest pics ever. i've always hated that pic

----------


## chest6

haha ya i was just bout to say its a creepy pic

----------


## angelripper

I feel my pic best discribed my mood when im about to squat.

----------


## chest6

diet past few weeks has sucked. Grades suck. Bb'ing this bulking run has sorta sucked overall. Part job..part im slacking. Intensity has been at an all time high...just my diet has sucked. At work they dont let me eat. I really have to smuggle food. Anyway...this next week im in maintenance mode..exams. Tonight i was gonna lift at my normal time slot after work..but i find out that the rec closes at 10pm. Pushin everything back a day. Diet will suck this next week. Imma try to bring all my food with me etc but itll get tough...school is the focus this next week..not necessarily bb'ing..(hard to hear me talk like that  :Frown:  but it has to)

----------


## UberSteroids

Sorry Chest, You're having some tuff times. I hated it too, it always got in my way in the past, never could keep up the good diet, or stay %100 consistant with my routine. 
That's why now, it is time to make it all up! I'll rub it in a bit  :Wink: 
Man I'm done with school, so no school.
Work full time M-F 9am - 4pm and Noon-6pm on Sunday.
I work in .. haha guess where... Fintess Equipmenet store! I got whole gym around me! I can jump on everything I want!  :Wink/Grin:  
Got my own fridge in the lunch room!
Plus on top of that I am single! (Probably reason why my right forearm is getting so much bigger then the left one haha ) So I do have extra time! Extra money for food/supplements!
Isn't this a dream come true ?
I have no FVCKING excuse... not to workout or keep my diet good.

----------


## chest6

lucky man...i cant wait til work is done here...and school this semester...lucky u work at a gym..

wednesday Dec 6 

Chest/tri

incline bb
warm up
225x10
245x7
275x10
295x1 ..didnt get hyped here..no spotter

flat db 
80x10
100x8
100x6 burned out

decline flies
60x10
60x7

cables flies
50x10
70x7

Skullcrushers
65x13
105x9
115x4 +1

dips
bw 9 reps
bw 5 reps
bw 9 reps got xtra hyped..

Pretty good considering my diet has sucked lately..no sleep..and i have an adderall IV in me

----------


## *Narkissos*

> incline bb
> warm up
> 225x10
> 245x7
> *275x10*
> *295x1* ..didnt get hyped here..no spotter


Is that right?

btw... ygpm.

----------


## chest6

lol yeah..its right. After that 275 i had nothing left. The 295 was basically no rest period...and i kinna went into the set half assed. Me hyping myself up theres such a huge difference with the feel of the weight..i dont really do it til my heavy sets. Like today..275 felt much lighter than 245 cuz of how i got prepared for it. Im sure 295 woulda gone up 5 or 6 if i got prepared for it..wasnt really heavy i just didnt prepare myself for it..

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn You are strong, 295 on incline.. pfff... 295x1 is my ultimate goal by next sping time.  :1laugh:  If I can get it.  :Wink/Grin:  Right now I'm at 205Lbsx9. Long way to go before I get there. You think it's a realistic goal to reach in 10 months ?

----------


## Columbus

> Damn You are strong, 295 on incline.. pfff... 295x1 is my ultimate goal by next sping time.  If I can get it.  Right now I'm at 205Lbsx9. Long way to go before I get there. You think it's a realistic goal to reach in 10 months ?


why not? Get your bw up...he's got you by what, 50lbs?

Great lifts CHEST...strong beeeatch...

----------


## chest6

meh 295x1. I bet fresh i coulda got it for like 6. I got 275 for 10 the set before..so im guesin 6

----------


## K.Biz

chest your log is sweet, i have been following it for the last 2 weeks, pretty much just copied your routine, and its working like a charm.

Sweet log bro, keep it up.

----------


## chest6

Glad to hear its workin..thanks for the compliment  :Smilie:

----------


## Columbus

when you say your diet sucks, what do you mean? Not enough? Too much crap? Missing meals?

ALso, what IS your split like? 4x a week?

----------


## chest6

when i say diet sucks..that either means missing meals or relying on shakes. Ive been doing both lately...

----------


## chest6

ahh it feels good to be back. 

Tuesday Dec 12

Back/traps

wg pullups
bw 11 reps
bw 5 reps
bw 3 reps

deadlift
warm up
315x8
405x5
495x2  :LOL: ..terrible. Better than I expected tho

underhand grip bent over row
225x10
275x8
315x7

tbar row
5platesx8x3

bb shrugs
225x10
405x10
455x8
495x7

Lower back has been fvcked for like 3-4 weeks it seems. Last 2 weeks or so it wont hurt like one day outta the week..that happened to fall on today so i was like "im not wastin this opportunity" and ran and did back today. Not bad for taking 2+ weeks off and being addy'ed up and having a terrible diet

----------


## chest6

I looked back..October 9th was when I peaked on Deads. 545 for 2. Since then its been downhill. Stupid injuries  :Frown:

----------


## Haro3

HOLY SHIT! u actually lifted!! bout time

----------


## Haro3

oh by the way....you have retard strength.....who shrugs 495 seriously?

----------


## Snrf

> oh by the way....you have retard strength.....who shrugs 495 seriously?


hahaha, yeah seriously I did wonder when I saw that.

Tho chest I hadda read this when I saw you say you aet like 6000 cals a day, you really are one big strong mofo, for 19 you're off the chart.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I looked back..October 9th was when I peaked on Deads. 545 for 2. Since then its been downhill. Stupid injuries


Time to deload man..

You can't be going all out at each session.

Take 2 weeks of from deadlifting.. and come back.. working in the 4-6 range: only going down to doubles and singles every 3rd week or so.

Good luck man..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> oh by the way....you have retard strength.....who shrugs 495 seriously?


lmao.

Chest.. technically speaking..if you're pulling 495 lbs for clean reps (without straps) on the shrugs you should be moving more weight on the deads.

Stop slacking off bitch  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

> lmao.
> 
> Chest.. technically speaking..if you're pulling 495 lbs for clean reps (without straps) on the shrugs you should be moving more weight on the deads.
> 
> Stop slacking off bitch


ah forgot. Unless u had shrugs/deadlifts mixed around. Did you mean if i can deadlifft 495 clean reps without straps or did u have it right?

I use straps on shrugs with weight over 315. NO way in hell I could use a double overhand grip with 495 rofl. I dont use straps on deadlifts ever..no matter how high i go. I can actually shrug a lot more than 495..responding to Haro3..My traps were pretty shot after this session. I was so weak and I was shaking immensely through the whole session...prolly because my CNS was like WTF..and not used to it anymore. Shruging with fresh traps Im sure I can get 7 plates on each side. I did 585 (6 plates) a few weeks ago.. wasnt too bad

----------


## UberSteroids

7 plates each side pffff... I'm working on 6 plates total hahah!  :1laugh:

----------


## Haro3

holy balls chest 7 fvckin plates! i usually dont go over 315 cuz i dont feel my traps working when i go heavy. 

DONT tell me ur the ass jockey that shrugs = jumping calf raises LOL im jp i know ur not THAT gay  :Wink: . like nark said go deload dude i did it over thanksgiving totally changed my rep scheme and didnt even consider training to failure and i came back stronger.

----------


## chest6

jumping calf raises ROFL...Ive seen those guys before. Some little dood was trying 405 the other day and was like jumping in the air LOL..he almost fell over

I like Nark's idea. I have taken like a month off from deads..so last time was my low rep day. Next week I think I'll hit 4-5 reps. Im just gonna put on 515 and see how many times I can do it..prolly 4.

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Thumps Up:  

You got some pretty awesome numbers overall buddy.

Deloading would be doing yourself a favour.

If you're regressing or stagnating you need to listen to what your body is trying to tell you.  :Smilie: 

Holla

----------


## chest6

good stuff...this is the second time I thought I could deadlift with maximum weight every week...and failed  :Frown: 

Thursday Dec 14..got my 1 month membership..good 2 go

chest/shoulder/tri

incline db
80x10
100x8
120x5
110x6 gonna take a week or 2 to get strength back

bb bench
185x11
225x7
245x7

db flies
45x8x3

db military 
65x10
75x6
75x7

tri pushdowns
80x10
100x5
100x6: 70x9

Im soo weakk  :LOL:  im so tired right now too..gonna take awhile to get strength/endurance back..

----------


## Haro3

wtf jimmy? 110's for 6? if u quit lifting again im kickin ur ass over the internet!

----------


## chest6

lol shutup..120s for 5 before that  :Frown:  im weak now

----------


## chest6

Saturday Dec 16

Legs..sorrrryy

squats
warm up
275x15
315x15
365x10
335x13 im so weakkk..no legs in 3 weeks..lower back is still tight  :Frown: 

leg press narrow stance
6px20
8px15
10px7 weakk

leg curls
90x20
110x10
130x12..this leg curl is setup different. Cant do as much weight..its not completely flat like my other one  :Frown: 

weakk..as of 3 weeks ago i expected to hit 405 for 15 or so...now look at me  :LOL: 

Change of plans..bulk til strength comes back..then start cuttin

----------


## UberSteroids

You can do it! You can do it! 
Don't feel bad man! You're weak stage is higher than some of my all time high lifts! You'll come back in no time...

----------


## chest6

legs are so sore today..i literally cannot walk..

ah also threw up when i got back to my house after this..  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday Dec 20

Chest/tri

I havent been able to walk til today from legs on Saturday..so I just took a bunch of off days  :Frown:  I was doing nothing at work and then decided to help my buds disassemble a table..movin like 100 cinderblocks...smart huh? I was hitting myself for that..weight kinna sucked cuz of it

db bench
80x8
100x8
130x6 +3 assisted..no hype here..I got them handed to me by 2 diff guys..when he was helpin the first one up he was like all up on me and it didnt work..i want my old w/o partner back  :Frown: 

bb bench
185x15
245x5
225x9

cable flies
60x10x3

skulls
70x12
90x8
90x9..these bars r weird  :Frown: 

dips
bw 7 reps..trap cramp here..weird  :Hmmmm: 
bw 3 reps

pushdowns
100x5
80x8: 70x9

----------


## UberSteroids

> legs are so sore today..i literally cannot walk..
> 
> ah also threw up when i got back to my house after this..


Can't wait to get one of these days.
I'll try to follow of of Your leg days, well obviously not with the same weight  :Big Grin: 
Keep going man!

----------


## Haro3

yea so i dunno if u got the memo but uhhh chest is a puss. who quits lifting for 3 weeks and doesnt eat right? psh i've lost all respect.

----------


## chest6

> yea so i dunno if u got the memo but uhhh chest is a puss. who quits lifting for 3 weeks and doesnt eat right? psh i've lost all respect.


 :Frown:  Im going to write mean things on your wall now. I hate you. 

Well..lets just say this. I was failing 3 classes with a 45-52 and I passed all 3 with a C. Not bad eh? I ate for those 3 weeks but I just had more shakes than usual. Just quit liftin. Main reason i quit liftin was to give my lower back time off.

----------


## Haro3

> Im going to write mean things on your wall now. I hate you. 
> 
> Well..lets just say this. I was failing 3 classes with a 45-52 and I passed all 3 with a C. Not bad eh? I ate for those 3 weeks but I just had more shakes than usual. Just quit liftin. Main reason i quit liftin was to give my lower back time off.


hey chillax its motivation go lift. and i got my first c in 3 years this semester im pretty pissed as well u know im jp big j-ezzy

----------


## audis4

Chest I'm impressed man!! Your 19yo and your a monster (both you and superhuman)!! Keep up the lifts...I'm following your log closely  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> yea so i dunno if u got the memo but uhhh chest is a puss. who quits lifting for 3 weeks and doesnt eat right? psh i've lost all respect.


Me  :Frown:

----------


## Haro3

> Me


aweeeeeee its ok i've eaten taco bell and pizza hut for a bout a week straight YES!!!!

----------


## chest6

for the first time ever im starting to get deathly sick of chicken and oatmeal. I nearly throw up each time i eat it now. NO clue why  :Hmmmm: 

thursday dec 21

back..weak..strength will never come back

dl 
315x7
365x5
405x5
515x1 ..AHH..wtf. This weight seemed much heavier than the 515 at school...weird..damn weird rubber weights..

db bent over row
warm up
80x12
100x10
130x9
130x8 this gym stops at 130s...if i could find a gym with like 150s id be in heaven

low row
220x12
270x10
300x7 I can do 220-230 at school..and 300 here...strange


wide grip pulldowns
155x10
135x12
135x15

moving cinderblocks is a badddd idea  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

> for the first time ever im starting to get deathly sick of chicken and oatmeal. I nearly throw up each time i eat it now. NO clue why


Same here, I dont even eat oat meal in the bowl anymore. I have to throw it in the blender with 4oz water 2oz milk 1 banana. If I try eating it by spoon It almost thros right back out. Chicken, well I just add different seasonings all the time, different tastes, chop the chicken into smaller pieces etc.

----------


## chest6

Yeah..thing is I've been eating chicken plain for like..3 months now. Thats my problem. I added this other seasoning and it started tastin so bland. I usually like it. Oatmeal is worse. I've just added splenda but Im going to start getting the weight control kind at the grocery store. Same macros and all..its just got flavoring in it and stuff  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Hey Chest. Is eating oats all day actually working out good for a bulking diet ? 
Because I think I'll do just that, eat oats for carbs 4 - 5 times a day.

----------


## chest6

Yeah..getting sickening tho. I'll go through a whole canister in one day. Thats like 10-12 cups of oats a day. Blah..  :LOL:  Im getting so fat..havent done cardio in like 2 months..literally.

Was gonna lift today..but i found out the gym closed at noon  :Icon Pissedoff: 

I was so mad..now my leg day will be on tuesday..im like 5 days behind schedule  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

wow, that's a lot of oats chest  :LOL: 

I switch usually between: oats, potatoes, grits. Can't wait to take in some killer carbs tomorrow  :Smilie: 

I found out my gym closed at 2 so I had to rush to get ready.

ya, damnit, monday=gym closed. Oh well, leave some good resting time.

----------


## UberSteroids

Hah.. Thank You Lord for Life Time fitness... 24/7/365  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

My friend just told me they were open til 2...a last minute thing

ROFL

Now im even more mad.. iwas like uhh u coulda called me ???

----------


## chest6

Tues Dec 26

Legs

noticed today that I cant be fat and expect to perform high reps on legs. It just wont work..havnet done cardio in like 3 months

squats
275x15
315x15
365x13
405x7 Not that the weight was hard..its just everything gave out on me...and i was too winded i like couldnt breathe. Time to start cardio again  :LOL: 

atg
135x10
225x8 poooped

leg curls
90x16
110x13
150x7: 110x8 stood up..MAJOR ham cramp..fell to floor..had friend at the desk bring me a banana  :LOL: 


Bah..new years resolution

Quit neglecting my hams..and START training calves. Cant get away w/ genetics alone anymore

----------


## audis4

> Tues Dec 26
> 
> Legs
> 
> noticed today that I cant be fat and expect to perform high reps on legs. It just wont work..havnet done cardio in like 3 months
> 
> squats
> 275x15
> 315x15
> ...


nice chest....were legs parrallel on the 405lbs squat? That's my goal in the near future. Lifts looking strong  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

squats are always done to parallel unless i specify that they are atg like they were the second exercise

ATG=ass to ground..I actually hit my ass to my calves here. 

Thats neato..we posted in each others journals at the same time

----------


## audis4

> squats are always done to parallel unless i specify that they are atg like they were the second exercise
> 
> ATG=ass to ground..I actually hit my ass to my calves here. 
> 
> Thats neato..we posted in each others journals at the same time


I'm envious, I want to squat 405  :Frown:  maybe someday

----------


## chest6

my squat goes up just by thinking about it. Deadlift was like that for awhile but lately its not and its makin me mad.

----------


## audis4

> my squat goes up just by thinking about it. Deadlift was like that for awhile but lately its not and its makin me mad.


ya, I need to quit thinking about the weight and go up on my squats as well. For deads, do you use wrist straps? I'm thinking about buying some because my dead is only 475 for 1 rep.

----------


## chest6

> ya, I need to quit thinking about the weight and go up on my squats as well. For deads, do you use wrist straps? I'm thinking about buying some because my dead is *only 475 for 1 rep*.


only? Mine isn't much better right now. Dumb injuries  :Frown: 

I dont use straps. I just load my hands up with chalk. Good for the grip  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> only? Mine isn't much better right now. Dumb injuries 
> 
> I dont use straps. I just load my hands up with chalk. Good for the grip


 :LOL:  well I guess 475 is ok but I weight like 240. Oh man, injuries suck, hopefully your recovering well! I wish I could use chalk, guess ill stick with my raw hands.

----------


## chest6

raw hands suck..I cant pull much more than 455 raw w/o chalk. 

Why can't you use chalk? Gym doesn't allow it? 

Mine doesn't either  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Man my gym wont allow chalk either. It's not that it matters since I never used it haahhah. I only use gloves for deadlifts, no straps. See.. I have a babys skin on my hands, thats for the ladies, they dont like stone skin hands  :Big Grin: 
Where can I buy chalk ? I workout my back/deadlift in my basement anyways so might as well give it a shot.
Thanks

----------


## chest6

theres a place here called Academy Sports and Outdoors..not sure if thats a national store or not..but thats where I got it. Got like 10 big blocks of it. It takes like 6 months to use a big block up..so it lasts forever

----------


## chest6

Thursday Dec 28

Chest/ lil tri

bb incline
225x8
245x8
295x6 

db flat
80x8
90x7
100x4: 75x4: 60x3

cable flies
60x10
70x10x2

overhead db ext
70x8
80x7

pushdowns
80x9
80x8: 60x8

----------


## audis4

> Thursday Dec 28
> 
> Chest/ lil tri
> 
> bb incline
> 225x8
> 245x8
> *295x6* 
> 
> ...


Strong Incline chest! Keep it up man!

----------


## chest6

I was goin for 8..started workin 40hrs again and its stealing some strength  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Sat Dec 30

Back/trap/bi

Not even gonna bother writing it down.
Trained at 8am. My back lately is messed up as hell when I wake up..but by night its fine.. :Hmmmm:  I couldnt even pull 495 off the ground today..weak.

I think I may take another 2-3 weeks off deadlifting

----------


## Squatman51

nice lifts big dawg, yeah take some time off deadlifting and it will go up, switch it up maybe some good mornings or different varietys(deadlifting off plates, or rack pulls slightly below the knees to overload a little) 

i know what ya mean about the work, ive been overtiming it at a slaughterhouse and im in shipping so all i do is take boxes off the conveyer for 8 hours straight, but im goin back school next week,,yayyy

----------


## chest6

yep..i got 2 weeks left til I go back to school

Not so much that my dl is stuck or anything..its that my messed up back keeps coming back..

I got 545 for 2 in october..i should be at 575 for 2 by now at least if my back didnt mess up

----------


## audis4

> yep..i got 2 weeks left til I go back to school
> 
> Not so much that my dl is stuck or anything..its that my messed up back keeps coming back..
> 
> I got 545 for 2 in october..i should be at 575 for 2 by now at least if my back didnt mess up


very nice!
Over 500 is my goal right now  :Smilie: 
How often do you take a break from deadlifts. I've only been at it a month and I'm stuck at 475 for 1  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Used to never...I may have to start doing like 3 weeks on 1 off

----------


## chest6

Tues Jan 2

Ive slacked so much on shoulders..Ive been skipping them and arms for like months..its shown  :Frown: 

shoudlers

db press
80x10
90x8
100x4  :LOL: 

upright row
95x10
115x8
135x8
145x4

side laterals
60x6

----------


## UberSteroids

Same here brother. I missed shoulers, never even made it up, just skipped.
Don't give up! Gotta get big! It's 2007, no excuses!

----------


## audis4

> Tues Jan 2
> 
> Ive slacked so much on shoulders..Ive been skipping them and arms for like months..its shown 
> 
> shoudlers
> 
> db press
> 80x10
> 90x8
> ...


There's nothing wrong with that chest! Thank goodness for muscle memory  :Wink/Grin:  Speaking of which, my last shoulder workout sucked!!  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

yeah muscle memory prolly wont come back til i start bulking again. Imma start cutting tmr Im pretty sure. If I didnt im sure id be back to 110 for 10 in no time

----------


## chest6

Wed Jan 3rd

Legs

im so fat and outta shape getting through this workout was a struggle  :LOL: 

o ya for the last month or so i havent squatted w/ a belt on any sets..feels kinna different

squats
315x10
365x8
405x11
455x1 hard w/o a belt

leg press feet narrow
6px20
8px15
10px12
7px15

standing leg curl
1px10
1p+25 8
2p 8

lying leg curl
90x20
130x12

angled calf raise
2px12x3

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha Fatso! Fatso!
I get bigger too, looks like the scale moves up every time I jump on it.
I think in about 2 sessions I will be able to start doing some 100s for flat db. Or maybe I'll just increase to 95s.
Don't worry Fatso, Im UberFatso!

----------


## audis4

very impressive squats chest! Keep it up buddy!

----------


## chest6

I may start wearin the belt again. This bar is also bent as **** and it makes me all unstable since its sorta rollin around on my back

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yeah, this is some very strong squat!
That would break me in the half man...

----------


## chest6

without a belt and a semi circle bar thats what it feels like

friday jan 5

chest/tri

incline db
80x10
100x8
120x8 +1

incline flies
60x8
65x7
45x12

flat bb
185x12
205x8
225x5: 145x9

skulls
65x12
85x10
95x8: 75x6

cg bench
95x10
115x8: 75x8

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ I prefer a bent bar when i'm squatting.

It feels like it sits on my shoulders better.

----------


## chest6

Hm.interesting. I always try to get the bent part at its high point where its bent down..but it always seems to want to roll on my back and it makes me lose my balance and sometimes makes me always fall forward. I know my form is fine cuz this only happens w/ these bars rollin on my back

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Odd.

The bent bars tend not roll back and forth for me.

This just fit in the groove on my trap..and the amount of weight on the bar keeps 'em locked in place i find.

Honestly i only have 'problems' with the unbent bars... They roll backwards 

Each set hurts my wrists more than my legs i've found.

----------


## chest6

I can see how that would work..not sure why this happens to me. 

I have a hard time putting the bar with the bend in the middle at the top.

Sometimes when Ill miss it and itll be not all the way up..or facing down is when it will roll the most-as the bar will not bend the opposite way that is already has. 

 :LOL:  I bent all their bars anyway

----------


## chest6

Mon Jan 8

gym closes at 6pm and ive had work sat/sun so i couldnt workout  :Frown:   :Frown: 

back/trap/bi

close grip pullups
bw 11 reps
bw 7 reps
bw 4 reps

tbar row..weird machine handles in front..i like them facing me now away from me. I couldnt do em in the corner cuz the corner was glass  :Frown: 
3px12 warmup
4px8
5px10
5px9

bent over row db
100x12
110x9
130x8

1 arm high row
3px8 hurt hands  :Frown: 

wg pulldowns
135x10
150x10
180x8: 135x6 May start doin this more. With 135-150 I just pull straight down controlled movement. With some dudes i see they yank the weight down and will do like 205..Ive done that with 280 before but i find that pointless..ill find a medium here

behind the back shrugs
405x10
455x8x2

db shrug
130x12

seated curls
45x6
35x7
30x9 i need bicep implants  :Frown: 

preachers
65x10
65x8
65x6

At least i had enough time here..i need to start giving myself more time like this

----------


## Haro3

seriously thos shrugs are absolutely retarded 455 behind back? who does that!

----------


## UberSteroids

I can't deadlift 450, not even talking about doing it begind the back!
Good job Chest!

----------


## chest6

I was gonna do more but I couldnt fit another plate on the stupid smith machine bar  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

> I was gonna do more but I couldnt fit another plate on the stupid smith machine bar


nice shrugs chest. Is it harder behind the back vs. in front? I did 495 or 500lbs shrugs last week, I was pretty happy!

----------


## chest6

much harder behind the back

----------


## ru-ga-ru

tag for later

----------


## chest6

thursday jan 11

shoulders/lil bi

loaded a lotta mulch today and put together lotta shit...shouldnt have

db military 
80x8
90x7
90x5: 50x6: 35x5

side laterals
55x7
50x8
45x9: 35x6: 20x6

standing EZ curl
80x8
70 21s
50 21s

----------


## *Narkissos*

Not a bad session J.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

I was so close to leaving today at work...then some lady comes up to me and is like "If I get some mulch inside..will you load it for me?"

Of course I am too nice and said yes...blah. I should say.."you know, I'd prefer not to because it will make me weak for tonights shoulder session, have fun doing it yourself"

but i kant  :Frown: 

lol anyways..thanks even tho its weakman weight

----------


## Haro3

> I was so close to leaving today at work...then some lady comes up to me and is like "If I get some mulch inside..will you load it for me?"
> 
> Of course I am too nice and said yes...blah. I should say.."you know, I'd prefer not to because it will make me weak for tonights shoulder session, have fun doing it yourself"
> 
> but i kant 
> 
> lol anyways..thanks even tho its weakman weight


ur just not that hardcore......its sad  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

> ur just not that hardcore......its sad


pft..match me lift and tell me im not hardcore lol...

bah that sounded ghey..

either way...I dont train like a puzz

----------


## UberSteroids

> seriously thos shrugs are absolutely retarded 455 behind back? who does that!


Ummm, Chest.  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

gawd im so pissed. Woke up today and back hurts so bad. Squatting without a belt w/ 455 prolly wasnt a good idea  :LOL:  Made it worse. I knew i needed to stop squatting to let it heal..but I just kept doin it anyway.

Today is leg day and im gonna lay off squats  :Frown:  its gonna be hard. I HATE not being able to do squats..blah my legs have already shrunk the past 6 months anyway  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## audis4

> gawd im so pissed. Woke up today and back hurts so bad. Squatting without a belt w/ 455 prolly wasnt a good idea  Made it worse. I knew i needed to stop squatting to let it heal..but I just kept doin it anyway.
> 
> Today is leg day and im gonna lay off squats  its gonna be hard. I HATE not being able to do squats..blah my legs have already shrunk the past 6 months anyway


omg 455 your insane chest! Very impressive squats!

----------


## chest6

ya i got to 495 too then this had to happen  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Saturday Jan 13

Leg press
3p warmup
6px20
8px13
9px10
11px5: 8px8

leg ext
150x10
130x12
110x10: 60x10 oww

standing leg curl
45x10
70x10
90x8

lying leg curl
90x10
110x10
130x5: 70x8 oww

angled calf raise
2px15
3px11
3px8: 2px8

my leg press used to be so much stronger i dont get it  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

> Saturday Jan 13
> 
> Leg press
> 3p warmup
> 6px20
> 8px13
> 9px10
> *11px5: 8px8*
> leg ext
> ...


Are these 45 or 100lbs plates?
Nice leg session

----------


## chest6

lol 45..100 thats like 2200 lbs

I never count the sled in the weight cuz i dunno what it weighs

----------


## UberSteroids

You never know Chest!
Damn 2200, You could press the car off the ground!

----------


## chest6

Monday..off today..cuz I had to drive back to school had to set up stuff etc

tmr will be closed just because the streets are icy  :Icon Pissedoff: 

everyone is freaking out cuz a lil ice..ppl up north deal with this shit every day..it happens here once and all across tv its like "WINTER BLAST 2007" ROFL

----------


## chest6

Wed Jan 17

Lifted at this dungeon of a gym..I was like average or even below avg..dudes were squattin 505 for 8 and other dood benched 405 for 8 I was like pft ahh  :Frown: 

Chest/tri

Flat bb
225x8
275x8
295x5
245x7: 205x6

incline db
85x10
70x8 why..i dunno
100x6

flies on fly/rear delt machine..weird weights
90x12
110x8
120x8: 80x7

dips(bw)
10 reps
9 reps
7 reps

cg bench
135x8
115x9
115x7: 65:7

PWO CARDIO 21 mins

----------


## chest6

Thursday Jan 18

Back 

I was all on schedule if the gym closed at 1145 but i completely forgot they closed at 1130 so i missed a lot  :Frown: 

trying to stay away from everything that hits my lower back  :Frown: 

wg pullups
11 reps
6 reps +5 assisted
4 reps +6 assisted

low rows
180x9
160x12
170x10
180x8

db bent over row..thought id be fine but hurt back a lil
100sx12x3 sooo lightt  :Frown: 

cg pulldowns
120x10
100x11
80x11: 60x10

closed  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Haro3

ur gym is GAY! nothin above 100's. closes at 11 psh that sux

----------


## UberSteroids

Try looking for another gym in the area Chest.
Looks like You always got some problems from Your current gym.
Closing eary, too icy, too cold, too hot, wtf else ?

----------


## chest6

> Try looking for another gym in the area Chest.
> Looks like You always got some problems from Your current gym.
> Closing eary, too icy, too cold, too hot, wtf else ?


im joining another gym any day now...one im looking at closes at 11pm and im not sure bout the other...both the other ones im lookin at have dumbbells up to 120s  :Frown:  I wish i could find a 150db gym

----------


## Columbus

where r u bro?

----------


## UberSteroids

150s ? well, good luck with that. The only gym I remember was a Power House, which got closed down. They had some serious equipment there, D-bells over 135lbs.
I got to Lifetime, they have 130s. It's good for me, since I'm going to jump up to 100s. So, Ill start worrying about it later.
Good luck man.

----------


## chest6

> 150s ? well, good luck with that. The only gym I remember was a Power House, which got closed down. They had some serious equipment there, D-bells over 135lbs.
> I got to Lifetime, they have 130s. It's good for me, since I'm going to jump up to 100s. So, Ill start worrying about it later.
> Good luck man.


Thanks..yeah I have many friends that lift at gyms that carry 150s...at A&M, Mizzou and soon Baylor  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Sat Jan 20

shoulders

bb military..havent done in forever.weak
135x10
185x8
205x5
225x3 +1 assist  :Frown: 

incline laterals
30x10
30x9
40x6: 30x7: 20x11 hardd

----------


## audis4

> Sat Jan 20
> 
> shoulders
> 
> bb military..havent done in forever.weak
> 135x10
> 185x8
> 205x5
> 225x3 +1 assist 
> ...


damn you got some strong shoulders....225 for 3! That's my goal in the next couple weeks.

----------


## chest6

> damn you got some strong shoulders....225 for 3! That's my goal in the next couple weeks.


 :LOL:  No way man...I used to hit 245 for 10

Thats why I was laughing at that weight..

----------


## chest6

Sun Jan 22

Legs

leg press
6px18
8px13
10px11
12px6: 8px8

leg ext
90x15
120x10
140x10
160x8 Nark beats me  :Frown: 

leg curl
90x15
120x12
140x10
160x7

Back seems to be improving steadily...Ill probably try very very light squats and deadlifts in 2 weeks or so to be xtra cautious

----------


## SuperLift

> 150s ? well, good luck with that. The only gym I remember was a Power House, which got closed down. They had some serious equipment there, D-bells over 135lbs.
> I got to Lifetime, they have 130s. It's good for me, since I'm going to jump up to 100s. So, Ill start worrying about it later.
> Good luck man.


Lifetime is da sh*t!

----------


## SuperLift

Are you not undertraining? I feel that I may be overtraining after I have looked through your log. I train 5 days a week, with wednesday and sunday off. I also do more sets and such. Would it be wise for me to tone it down some and maybe take 3 days of rest instead of 2? Thanks!

----------


## chest6

Probably. The way I train now I have made the best gains with.

Keep in mind that OFTEN I miss exercises, and a lot of the times entire bodyparts because of different factors (gym closing early, me not allowing myself enough time, etc)

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Don't kill yourself over it.

You're a student like i am.

Eventually you'll be settled in life and you'll be able to train more stringently.

----------


## chest6

thats what Ive told myself

Class+work+bb'ing aint easy to do.

Class+work+bb'ing+no sleep+wedding plans is unthinkable  :Wink: 

lol all this talk about no sleep and its 535am here and Im still up.  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Tues Jan 23

chest/tri

my shoulders were still broken down so I couldnt do as much weight today..

bb incline
warm ups
225x8
275x6 +1 
295x1 +2  :Frown:  weak

incline flies
45x10
45x9
50x6: 30x8

db bench weak here
80x8
80x7
80x5: 65x2 +2: 40x5 +2 fried

1 arm french press
30x8
30x6
25x7: 20x5

Sorry Nark ive been stealing all ur ideas..drop sets and now the french press  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> lol all this talk about no sleep and its 535am here and Im still up.


  :LOL:  




> 1 arm french press
> 30x8
> 30x6
> 25x7: 20x5


Didn't you get an AWESOME pump and stretch from this?

Did you use a full ROM? (i.e. lowering the dumbbell past your head?)

Try is for 6 weeks and tell me if you don't see a difference in your tri development.




> Sorry Nark ive been stealing all ur ideas..drop sets and now the french press


lol.. no prob.

Hit me up if you wanna go tru more stuff  :Smilie: 

Nark

----------


## Columbus

What is the correct form for 1-arm french press? Chest - nice training bro!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> What is the correct form for 1-arm french press? Chest - nice training bro!


Like this:



But less ugly facially  :LOL:

----------


## Columbus

Roger..better than 2 handed...? I usually sit backwards on the preacher and go 2 handed....

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Better?

The two aren't comparable.

It's like comparing the ROM of slightly inclined dumbbell curl to that of a barbell curl.

Both have their uses...

The point of doing the uni-lateral exercise is to work tru a greater range-of-motion.

That's why it's added to the end of a routine which incorporates a shorter-ROM compound exercise.

----------


## chest6

> Didn't you get an AWESOME pump and stretch from this?
> 
> Did you use a full ROM? (i.e. lowering the dumbbell past your head?)
> 
> Try is for 6 weeks and tell me if you don't see a difference in your tri development.
> 
> Nark


Definitely. I went pretty much as far down as I could go




> ^^Better?
> 
> The two aren't comparable.
> 
> It's like comparing the ROM of slightly inclined dumbbell curl to that of a barbell curl.
> 
> Both have their uses...
> 
> The point of doing the uni-lateral exercise is to work tru a greater range-of-motion.
> ...


Yep...thats why I started them..

----------


## Columbus

Great info and great thread!

----------


## UberSteroids

They say "knowledge is power". Well Nark, You are a very powerfull man!

----------


## aadrenaline

:Aapostpics: 

haha keep it up

----------


## chest6

lol i dunno not a big fan of posting pics..too many guys on this site blow me outta the water..one of them being a frequent poster in this thread  :LOL: 


Anyway...it seems when I hit any incline press hard, my lats are sore the next day. I cant kind of see how, but Im always tentative to do pullups or pulldowns the day after which is my back day. I've just stuck with it when it happens but im not a fan of working a sore muscle group...

any insight?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> lol i dunno not a big fan of posting pics..too many guys on this site blow me outta the water..*one of them being a frequent poster in this thread*


Yea Uber is fairly thick.  :Wink/Grin:  

But **** it... All you guys are bigger than me.. but that's not gonna stop my skinny ass from posting up.

Do it man.. DO IT!

Even if you only put 'em in your training journal.

I'd like you to start keeping a detailed food journal as well.

Trust me on both counts.




> Anyway...it seems when I hit any incline press hard, *my lats are sore the next day. I cant kind of see how*, but Im always tentative to do pullups or pulldowns the day after which is my back day. I've just stuck with it when it happens but im not a fan of working a sore muscle group...
> 
> any insight?


Lats are activated statically when you bench.

Review the muscle physiology charts with regard to exercises.

Bench presses (both barbell and dumbbell) activate the pecs primarily.. and various muscles secondarily (delts; tris; serratus; lats ...etc.)

The 'activation' isn't that significant tho imo. You could feasibly train pulldowns and pull-ups the next day.

If it bothers you so much..change your split.

Train legs after chest... toss in a rest day then train delts (minus rear delts).. and train back on the next day

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *The 'activation' isn't that significant tho imo*. You could feasibly train pulldowns and pull-ups the next day.
> -N


By this i mean.. It won't overload the complex.

----------


## UberSteroids

Well thing is, if You guys lift more than me, and were not talking 10lbs differences, were talking anywhere from 40 - 200 or even 500 when talking leg press. Even weight differences, I bet if You put me next to You guys, I would look like a fukin shrimp.
Heavier lifts = bigger muscles, simple as that.

Nark hahaha, You said You are skinny ass ? HAhaah... I dont know about that man!

----------


## chest6

> Yea Uber is fairly thick.  
> 
> But **** it... All you guys are bigger than me.. but that's not gonna stop my skinny ass from posting up.
> 
> Do it man.. DO IT!
> 
> Even if you only put 'em in your training journal.


meh..I'll think about it. Last time I did it Tai said sumthin smart ass so that discouraged me.





> I'd like you to start keeping a detailed food journal as well.
> 
> Trust me on both counts.


This I'll try to start doing. Im confident with my eating. I'll do it for a few days and if you got time post some critiques/criticisms about it if you'd like. 






> Lats are activated statically when you bench.
> 
> Review the muscle physiology charts with regard to exercises.
> 
> Bench presses (both barbell and dumbbell) activate the pecs primarily.. and various muscles secondarily (delts; tris; serratus; lats ...etc.)
> 
> The 'activation' isn't that significant tho imo. You could feasibly train pulldowns and pull-ups the next day.


Well yeah..I knew this but it feels like I blasted them with weighted wide grip pullups the day before. I really get it when I hit heavy incline presses. I can see how they are activated for support/to drive off of..it just seems like a little too much.




> If it bothers you so much..change your split.
> 
> Train legs after chest... toss in a rest day then train delts (minus rear delts).. and train back on the next day


I think I may pretty soon here. I may start training arms twice a week again. My triceps never really respond well to twice a week by biceps do.

----------


## chest6

Wed Jan 24

Back/bi/trap attempt

wg light bent over row
barx20
135x12
135x12 1/2 sec pause at top..controlled
155x10
155x10 lower back felt fine here..really squeezed these out. I need to stop yanking 315-365 anyway..

one arm high row
2px17
2p+35x12
2p+25x10

light low rows
120x12x3

V bar pulldowns
100x12
120x10
80x13: 70x10 back started feelin it here a lil..stopped

standing bb curls
barx15
65x12
75x10 sooo weak  :LOL: 

preachers
65x7
55x7
55x6: 35x8  :Frown: 

bb shrugs in front
225x12
405x8 backkk...bad idea. Lifting it off platform is like a 1/4 deadlift so thats a bad idea

----------


## audis4

> Wed Jan 24
> 
> Back/bi/trap attempt
> 
> wg light bent over row
> barx20
> 135x12
> 135x12 1/2 sec pause at top..controlled
> 155x10
> ...


good lifts bro!! Hope your back heals up nicely...deadlifts/squats are the best!

----------


## UberSteroids

Good job Chest! Keep lifting...there is much more plates to me thrown around. No place for sad faces or getting depressed. You are doing outstanding job, I am 4 years older than You, and You totally blow me away.

I wonder how good squat workout feels  :Big Grin: 
I think it's time to stop wondering and get the F out to the gym and do it tonight.

----------


## chest6

diet today...

ive been lazy and havent had any sweet potatoes and i really need to grab some frozen broccoli from HEB



so far today..

1230: 6oz tuna, 1 cup oats B complex
245: 8 oz chik breast, 1/2 cup oats, 2g Vit C
5pm: 9 oz chik breast, 1/2 cup oats
730pm: 6oz tuna, 1/2 cup oats B complex, 2g vit C
9pm: 8oz chik breast, 1.5 tbspn natty pb

----------


## Haro3

damn dude u love ur oats

----------


## chest6

Yup..just so easy.

gotta hit the sweet potatoes today

----------


## chest6

Fri Jan 26

shoulders 

o gawd..i worked out at this gym today it was awful. I felt like I was in a spa..it was awful..this relaxing music. Read the rules on the wall and it said "No screaming or grunting or slamming heavy weights" lol I left and was like well not joining this gym. Theres another gym thats like a hardcore one with dead/bench/squat #s on this chalkboard and theres chalk flying everywhere i think thats my gym  :Smilie: 

bb military
135x10
155x8
185x8
205x7

upright rows
95x10
105x8
135x7: 115x6: 95x5

straight arm side laterals
20x13
25x10
25x7: 20x5: 15x5: 10x6

pwo cardio 30 mins

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Chest...doing CARDIO?

*Nark makes note of the date*

 :LOL:  

Good job bud

----------


## chest6

> ^^ Chest...doing CARDIO?
> 
> *Nark makes note of the date*
> 
>  
> 
> Good job bud


lol..Ive been doin it like 3x a week or so..just havent really been writin it 

bodyfat going down steadily even with lack of cardio

Last time i did it 6x a week (more like 10x cuz I was doing Pwo cardio on top of it) i lost too much muscle..so im trying less cals and less cardio..see wat happens :Hmmmm:

----------


## UberSteroids

You are cutting now right ?

----------


## UberSteroids

> Fri Jan 26
> 
> shoulders 
> 
> o gawd..i worked out at this gym today it was awful.  I felt like I was in a spa..it was awful..this relaxing music. Read the rules on the wall and it said "No screaming or grunting or slamming heavy weights" lol I left and was like well not joining this gym. Theres another gym thats like a hardcore one with dead/bench/squat #s on this chalkboard and theres chalk flying everywhere i think thats my gym 
> 
> 
> pwo cardio 30 mins


Hahahah! I can imagine You working out in this place!  :LOL:  

Man about that cardio, I am getting jelous, Didn't do cardio in about year and a half. 

That's it I am starting tommorow!

----------


## chest6

Ya im cuttin...do the cardio!

----------


## chest6

Sat Jan 27

stupid back is annoying me. Pretty sure its skeletal..I need an xray but I mean if they tell me somethin is wrong all theyre gonna say is take time off..bah

legs

leg press
warm up
6px20
8px15
10px13
11px8

leg curl
90x15
120x15
140x13

ready for this shit to heal..

----------


## UberSteroids

Wish You best man...

----------


## chest6

Mon Jan 29

Chest/tri/cardio

db incline
80x10
100x9
120x6 more incline that i usually do with same # reps and im cuttin  :Smilie: 

machine flies
weird machine weight 3 sets..pause at top..big stretch at start

decline bb.havent done in forever..now i know why..kills my shoulders and its worthless
185x12
225x8
275x3: 225x3: 135x8

dips
bw 8 reps
6 reps
3 reps

french press  :Smilie: 
30x8
25x9
15x10 3:2 tempo burned like a bitch

I've decided to take a week off from all weights. Maybe 2. My back isn't healing at all and I dont think liftin is helping it at all. Its been 2 months and its annoying..I want to squat and dead again. Imma try to get a dr. appt tmr

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah it has been a long time and I always see You complaining about that back pain. 
I think it is best idea to stop and give it a good rest.
Youll make it up in no time! Especially with no pain whatsoever!
Good luck bro!
Will keep lifting for You!

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

What are you doing for cardio?

Currently I'm have been walking on an incline treadmill for 1hour 3-5x a week because of my hurt hamstring. 

Can't wait to do sprints again.

----------


## chest6

> What are you doing for cardio?
> 
> Currently I'm have been walking on an incline treadmill for 1hour 3-5x a week because of my hurt hamstring. 
> 
> Can't wait to do sprints again.


walk on an incline lately has been ppwo..3.5 speed 5% incline sumtihn like that

Or elliptical..

Ill focus more on it during this off week I suppose

----------


## Columbus

> walk on an incline lately has been ppwo..3.5 speed *10%*incline sumtihn like that
> 
> Or elliptical..
> 
> Ill focus more on it during this off week I suppose


 :7up:

----------


## chest6

Yeah I do that towards the end of cutting when im pretty lean

Pft..If I were you id avoid cardio at all costs you and your 2.4% bodyfat or whatever it was

----------


## audis4

> Yeah I do that towards the end of cutting when im pretty lean
> 
> Pft..If I were you id avoid cardio at all costs you and your 2.4% bodyfat or whatever it was


 :LOL:  omg  :LOL:  

how many cals you taking in while cutting? I'm about 4-500 under maintenance...really don't want to lose muscle ;/

----------


## chest6

Right now 2200..

----------


## UberSteroids

Why are You guys cutting already ?
It's not even close to spring time yet  :Big Grin: 
Shit I am at 3600 - 3800 clean/dirty bulker.
You guys make me feel like a fat piece of crap ha!

----------


## audis4

> Why are You guys cutting already ?
> It's not even close to spring time yet 
> Shit I am at 3600 - 3800 clean/dirty bulker.
> You guys make me feel like a fat piece of crap ha!


I'm starting to cut cause I'm fat and want to cycle in the summer  :7up:

----------


## chest6

> Why are You guys cutting already ?
> It's not even close to spring time yet 
> Shit I am at 3600 - 3800 clean/dirty bulker.
> You guys make me feel like a fat piece of crap ha!


just tryin to get bodyfat down before i bulk again

----------


## UberSteroids

What are You guys at now ? as far as bf % ?

Audis haha! I want to get my first cycle ever going this fall.
Test E only 600mg/wk for 12 weeks.

So I still got some time.

I did get pretty chubby that's for sure.. I am starting cardio... hopefully tonight  :LOL:  

Bunch of fat asses haha!!

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

I'm cutting 2.

It sucks to be fat :Frown: 

Society accepts skinny ethiopian looking basturds over just a chubby person. 
Sick world I tell ya...Sick world.

----------


## UberSteroids

Your're telling me.. Well, screw the society for now, as long as I know what I am doing!
1 more month of bulking.

----------


## chest6

lol true...Im always fat tho..stupid body type

----------


## UberSteroids

> lol true...Im always fat tho..stupid body type


Oh me and You both brother. I was never ripper-ripped... I am definetly on the chubby/fat side of body type!

I guess it's better than beeing a stick. At least for the lifts.

----------


## audis4

> lol true...Im always fat tho..stupid body type


me too and I hate it!!  :Icon Pissedoff:  

Uber, not sure, my BF is probly around 13% trying to get down to 9-10% and stay there year around.

----------


## audis4

chest, at 2,200 kcals, are you concerned about losing muscle especially at your weight? Are you planning on doing a quick cut then bulk soon?

I'm at around 3,000 on workout days now and my BF is dropping slowly but I'm keeping most my muscle thank goodness!

----------


## chest6

I just calculated again its more like 2450. 

Not really concerned at this point. Im not doing cardio this week either i want my damn back to heal. I'll hike the cals up slightly as well..

----------


## audis4

> I just calculated again its more like 2450. 
> 
> Not really concerned at this point. Im not doing cardio this week either i want my damn back to heal. I'll hike the cals up slightly as well..


oh good deal! I hate cutting with a passion...can't wait to lean bulk year around!!  :Smilie:  Good luck on the cut bro!

----------


## chest6

I dont mind either..

Both have pros and cons

bulk pro: strong
con: fat

Cut pro: healthy feelin..look good
con: weak

----------


## Haro3

being cut = feeling like a pussy

----------


## UberSteroids

Did I say I was at 3400 - 3800 cal a day ? BS!
That was 3 weeks ago..past 3 weeks, like I whined before... crap food..at 120g pro a day, 270 shitty carbs. Horrible

I got a nice software on my PC where I enter all my meals, keep track of everything every day. Went shopping. Got all my tuna, oats, etc.

Got 2 more months to go..of bulking, gotta make best of it!

----------


## UberSteroids

To be cut and not feel like a pussy or be weak I would have to be about 225 LBM.

----------


## chest6

yayyyy todays my birthday im 20...how cute

chest/tri

Drank last weekend...felt the effects today  :Frown: 

bb incline 
225x10
245x8
275x5 +1 

incline flies
40x10
50x8
50x8: 30x6

db flat 
80x9
80x8
80x8: 50x3: 30x3

french press
30x12
30x10
30x8: 20x6: 15x4 I LOVE these.. :Smilie: 

1 set of dips..2 reps was all i could muster  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

:7up:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  :7up:  

I would give You a new back as a gift, If it was possible  :Icon Rolleyes:  

Wish You 1000Lb Deadlift and 1000Lb squat man!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## chest6

haha thanks man..appreciate it..i could really use a new back right about now too  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> being cut = feeling like a pussy


Not for me.

I'm at my strongest; and most comfortable (self-perception) when i'm shredded.

Chest... 2450 kcals is too low.

Hit me with a PM lemme adjust it for you.

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

> french press
> 30x12
> 30x10
> 30x8: 20x6: 15x4 I LOVE these..*Thanks Nark!!!*


Post fixed for you  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

HAPPY 20TH!!!!!!!!!

Hope today is great for ya man!

----------


## Columbus

:**aycake:  :The Wave:

----------


## UberSteroids

:Boozer:  Cheers!

----------


## chest6

> Post fixed for you


hahahaha funny thing was as i was writing that I put thanks nark..then deleted it and i was like "he'll do the thing where he quotes me then changes it to that and say post editted"  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

tues feb 6

no better way to spend mah **ay than in the gym  :LOL: 

light back

v bar pulldowns
100x15
160x8
140x10
120x8: 100:5

tbar row..light
1px10
2px10
3px10x2 squeezed at the top of each one..moved very slow..lower back felt fine..we'll see about tmr morning

low rows..light
120x10
160x10
180x10

tried deadlifting with 135 here also..felt fine. In the morning is when my back is always tight..it looosens up as the day progresses

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

> tues feb 6
> 
> no better way to spend mah **ay than in the gym 
> 
> light back
> 
> v bar pulldowns
> 100x15
> 160x8
> ...


IS NIIIIIICE. <3

Sup bro im bulking im eating nitro tech and 1000 cal burritos. yea bra im huge . lol @ the bra's in the rec.

----------


## chest6

rofl king of the castle i like it....start posting bra

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

next time i will defeat the deadlifts. me : 0 Deads : 1

<3	 :0jackson: 

Orange shorts ....	 :0beatoff:

----------


## chest6

hahahahaahhhahahaha

<3

i will deadlift through you...425 for 3 next week woo

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Chest6 has a spotter i see  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

lol yeah...added a new level to my training I must say. I could always get myself hyped before but to a point..Always good to have someone that'll make you hit one more rep...like when ur hitting leg press and ur about to put the thing back up and he pushes it back down to make u hit another  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> lol yeah...added a new level to my training I must say. I could always get myself hyped before but to a point..Always good to have someone that'll make you hit one more rep...like when ur hitting leg press and ur about to put the thing back up and *he pushes it back down to make u hit another*


OOOooo kinky!  :LOL: 

ya, I know what you mean, motivation is great!

----------


## chest6

lol yep..ppl look at us weird at the rec...before we're about to do sumthin he'll smack me in the head  :LOL:  people are like uhhhh im scared ppl r yelling and hitting each other

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

> lol yep..ppl look at us weird at the rec...before we're about to do sumthin he'll smack me in the head  people are like uhhhh im scared ppl r yelling and hitting each other


hahahahah its so true. 

Rules of world gym
1. NO bustin squats/deads allowed
2. NO grunting/yelling
3. NO picking up the weights in a heavy manner
4. If you are going to use a 45 pound plate, please scan your ID.
5. have a safe workout <3

----------


## chest6

LOL!!

How bout the spa/gym. 

No lifting more than one plate a side. No lifting for more than 20 minutes without doing the elliptical

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

yea definitely not again. Rec is good... for now... one day we'll find a better place. I get my diet in line and deads won't be a problemo yay!

----------


## chest6

Thurs Feb 8

shoulders/biceps

db military
85x9
90x8
100x7 weak

db side laterals
40x8
50x8
60x6

barbell curls
65x10
95x8
115x6 

db hammers
30x8
35x8
40x5 weak

st bar low cable curls
60x8
110x10
110x10: 80x5: 60x4

PWO cardio 25mins

----------


## Haro3

lol i love how you put "weak" by your lifts hahaahahahahaha pussy  :Wink:  barbell curls are performed in a squat rack right? cuz thats the ONLY way to do them lol

----------


## audis4

100's on military...nothin wrong with that bro!

----------


## chest6

bah...more or less 110 for 8 bulkin 100x8 cuttin..guess thats what ill start expectin..

J-lol no i try not to do them in the squat rack. If the platform thing is being used ill do them in there tho  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

100s on military thats good lift. 
If You say it's weak damn I feel like crap! Well, I've been eating like crap so I guess I get the right feelings  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Saturday February 10th

light legs

light squats
barx20
135x15
225x14
275x10
135x15 back didnt hurt..maybe a lil tender but thats it

light leg press
6px15
8px15

leg curl..not much
100x15
140x12

standing calf raise 5 sec negative, 5 sec hold at top, 2 sec hold at stretch
60x8x3

seated calf raise..same tempo as above
2px8x2



First time I have done squats in about a month I'd say. Went better than expected. Hopefully getting an MRI on Monday...

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Hope all is well with your back.

MRI's suck....Especially when you have to take a shit! LOL
Fuking thing just vibrates and makes loud noises for about an hour.

----------


## chest6

ahhhh....it takes an hour to do it??  :Frown:  

I'll have to take some food in there with me  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> ahhhh....it takes an hour to do it??  
> 
> I'll have to take some food in there with me


just take one of ur dead kittens lol

----------


## chest6

> just take one of ur dead kittens lol


cool not being online. Another kitten died because of that..I hope you're happy

----------


## Haro3

> cool not being online. Another kitten died because of that..I hope you're happy


seriuosly do you sleep? who's on AR at 2:13 A.M.??

----------


## UberSteroids

> who's on AR at 2:13 A.M.??


Ummm Chest is...
Myself sometimes..
 :Big Grin: 

It's like a second home...pretty much.

----------


## chest6

> seriuosly do you sleep? who's on AR at 2:13 A.M.??


dood it was sat night...cmon now. I was on AR at 6am on friday night/saturday morning  :LOL: 

oh and also..i just woke up  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

hope the MRI turns out ok and you get back to your heavy deads  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

I sure hope so..cant wait to hit deads again

----------


## chest6

Monday Feb 12

Chest/tri

incline db
90x10
100x8
125x5

bb flat
225x9
275x5 +1 assist
365 negative...4 reps into 185x5

cable flies
70x10
90x6
80x6: 40x8

french press
25x10
30x9
40x5
30x7: 20x6

fried bah

----------


## audis4

> Monday Feb 12
> 
> Chest/tri
> 
> incline db
> 90x10
> 100x8
> *125x5*
> 
> ...


holy mother shit...reppin 125's on incline!! Damn, hopefully I'll hit 120's today  :Smilie:  Good session chest!

----------


## chest6

and ive been restricting cals for bout 6 weeks  :Smilie: 

i think ill start bulkin next week

----------


## audis4

> and ive been restricting cals for bout 6 weeks 
> 
> i think ill start bulkin next week


what BF% do you usually stop cutting at and end bulking at?

----------


## chest6

11% is the lowest I'd been able to get down to

Since my back has been bothering me I try not to do cardio ed..but I want to. My back always feels it...even when I do bike for some reason.

Right now im prolly 13%ish...stupid body type sucks..can never get lean

Bulking I'd say I got pretty fat this time..prolly skimmed 16%..I ate too much and didnt do any cardio..thats what happens

----------


## audis4

> 11% is the lowest I'd been able to get down to
> 
> Since my back has been bothering me I try not to do cardio ed..but I want to. My back always feels it...even when I do bike for some reason.
> 
> Right now im prolly 13%ish...stupid body type sucks..can never get lean
> 
> Bulking I'd say I got pretty fat this time..prolly skimmed 16%..I ate too much and didnt do any cardio..thats what happens


oh ok, I hate not being lean. I'm doing a hardcore diet until I clean bulk and hopefully be around 9-10% and stay that way  :Smilie:  for my next cycle.
I love my slow metabolism  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

same here....It'll take an act of God to get under 10%...

I got to 11% by hitting cardio 2x a day 6 times a week

cals at 2500...never cheated

----------


## Snrf

> same here....It'll take an act of God to get under 10%...
> 
> I got to 11% by hitting cardio 2x a day 6 times a week
> 
> cals at 2500...never cheated


i'd rather be fat

cardio 2x a day  :1seeyah:

----------


## chest6

yeah...see my difficulties  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Tues Feb 13th

Back/bi/1 set trap

last week i take off deads/lower back stimulating lifts. Hopefully

light low rows
warm up
140x12
160x12
180x10
160x13

high rows
2px12
2p+35 10 reps
3p+25 10 reps

wide grip pulldowns
100x15
120x10
160x7: 120x4: 100x5

preacher curls
65x8
75x7
75x6: 35( :LOL: ) x8: 5 3/2 tempo....was too light of a dropset

hammers
30x8
35x8
40x6

db shrugs
100x21...gawd

pwo cardio: 25 mins

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

no 445 for me sadness =(

----------


## chest6

You will get it. Fvckin Lowes. Hit 425 for 2 next week...

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

yeahh buddayyy

----------


## chest6

Monday Feb 19th

Back/traps

did deadlifts today..mann im weak now. Hopefully muscle memory brings me back pretty quick...and hopefully I dont reinjure myself..that would piss me off sooo much

deads
135x10
225x8
315x6
405x3 lol

low rows
150x12
180x12
200x10
220x10

tbar rows
4px11 easyy
6px8
6px9

wg pulldowns
100x12
130x9
120x10
160x5: 100x7 I always go controlled here..pull with lats rather than bi's etc. see a lotta guys yank the way down. I can yank the whole stack down but whats the point?

behind the back shrugs
2px10
4px10


Hopefully my back continues to heal..still hurts in the mornings usually..

----------


## S.P.G

looking good chest, your a strong ****er....

----------


## WidowMaker

good log brother.
very interesting.

----------


## audis4

nice chest...you will be back in the 'deadlift run' in no time  :Wink: 

you'll probly be first to hit 600  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

I hope so man..I expect to be back over 500 in 2 sessions..

If one thing has held true for me, its muscle memory..it comes flying back

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

peanut buttah. you got it mang. just use the belt and keep it good form. ur back will be ok. now i just gotta get my dead up to 445...

----------


## chest6

> peanut buttah. you got it mang. just use the belt and keep it good form. ur back will be ok. now i just gotta get my dead up to 445...


yeah...just quit workin so damn much and eat the food i force you  :Smilie: 


Tuesday Feb 20

Chest/shoulds

I havent slept in like 3 days. 4 tests in 3 days. Hell. 0 ****ing energy. Kill me now.

bb incline
225x8
245x8
275x6
295 2 assisted  :Frown:  : 205x3 +1

db incline flies
35x12
50x8
60x8: 45x3: 35x2

db flat
65x11
80x7
65x3 ahhh

upright rows
95x9
115x10 last 3 1 sec pause at top
115x7 pause at top each rep bout 2 secs

bb military 
135x7 burnt out

cant wait til i can sleep again  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Thursday Feb 22

Armz

seated db curls
30x14
45x7
45x6: 30x5

bb curls
85x8
95x7
95x7: barx8

skullcrushers
65x12
85x10
95x8
95x7: 65x4

french press
35x7
30x8
30x7: 25x4

low rope hammers
60x8
80x9
100x7: 80x4

rope pushdowns
70x8
90x5
80x7: 60x6

good stuff...

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm, that's it for Biceps?
How big is Your Bi brother?

I just spent about 30 minutes yesterday on out-line of my new bicep workout. Watch, it will blow my arms away!

How is Your back feeling?

Take care

----------


## chest6

backs feelin better thanks for askin

well....I really dont have a bicep muscle..its just humorous there  :Frown: 

My arm looks really weird..its all tricep  :LOL: 

But yeah..my arms are like 17.25..pathetic ;(

----------


## UberSteroids

Good to hear you're healing!

17.25 that's nice!

Telling You, You gotta try my new biceps split, at least once! It's gonna be a blast. Can't wait!

I will post it up my next bicep workout!

----------


## chest6

Lookin forward to it...

----------


## UberSteroids

Here it is Chest. The total program is 12 sessions.. so about 3 months.
This is made by me  :Big Grin:  Although I don't take any responsibility for it, when Your biceps will blow the F up haha!
This is the biceps program I am starting!

Standing barbell curls
[C-close grip, N-normal grip, W-wide grip]
C 105x
N 105x
W 105x 
C 95x
N 95x
W 95x

Sitting preacher bar curls
C 70x
N 70x
W 70x
C 60x
N 60x
W 60x

Reverse grip curls
70x
70x
60x
60x

Single hand dumbbell preacher curl 
[No breaks between sets]
35x Left arm
35x Right arm 
35x Left arm
35x Right arm
25x Left arm
25x Right arm

Done. I will be doing this for 6 sessions. First 3 sessions start off with Standing barbell curls, last 3 sessions start off with Sitting preacher bar curls.

After all 6 sessions it's time for another 6 sessions but with different exercises.

Hammer Curls
55s x
55s x
55s x
45s x

Hammer curls angled (movemet towards the chest)
45s x
45s x
45s x
35s x

Spider dumbbell curls
45s x
35s x
35s x

Do this for 6 sessions.

So I say this is intense as hell workout, exercises go hand in hand with each other, hitting forearms and biceps in every way. This has to work.
I can do multiple sets with decent weights without overtraining, I know this.
You might want to adjust the weights.

Give it a shot, I know I am! This will be a blast man... 20 inch biceps here I come!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

ahhhh so much volume..that scares me  :Frown: 

friday feb 23

Legs..finally  :Smilie:  took a nap..set alarm and turned it off..barely caught gym with enough time but I got everything in i needed to. Kept the volume pretty low

squats
bar
135x8
225x8
315x8
365x8
405x5 better than i expected

leg press..close stance feet 4" apart
6px15
8px15
10px8

leg ext superset..only once
70x8

leg curl
90x16
120x15
140x12

bout what i wanted to do..

----------


## UberSteroids

You don't like?

----------


## chest6

I like the concept. I have tried high volume stuff like that before. It doesnt really agree with me. Joints ache..I have no energy..etc. 

I will try a variation of it though.  :Smilie:

----------


## Columbus

I'll speak for chest......22 sets or whatever for bis is absurd, ridiculous and nothing but a decent cardio workout......jeezus.....grab a book and read kid!

----------


## UberSteroids

> I'll speak for chest......22 sets or whatever for bis is absurd, ridiculous and nothing but a decent cardio workout......jeezus.....grab a book and read kid!


Absurd? hahaha... C'mon dude... Can You do this routine once? With exact weight? Try it... and see if this is cardio for You... I won't be surpized if You'll be done after first 6 sets, IF You can lift this... NOTHING but Cardio?... You are beeing ridiculous by saying such nonsense... Damn, if this type of workout is all cardio, how come my arms are growing? 
Books? Haha.. nah, I go by feel, what do I need the books for? To read about routine that was working for somebody else? 
I got my workouts, You got Yours, but this is definetly not a cardio.
105lbs is a cardio for You? Damn, You must be fvcking huge and strong! This is almost as much as You weight  :LOL: 

Also, Chest speaks for himself.

----------


## audis4

oh colombus...you can barely feel your feet, quit talking for other people thanx

----------


## Snrf

> oh colombus...you can barely feel your feet, quit talking for other people thanx


bwhahaha! :Owned:  

Oh and Uber 105lbs is more than he weighs

----------


## audis4

> bwhahaha! 
> 
> Oh and Uber 105lbs is more than he weighs


 :Haha:  
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

> oh colombus...you can barely feel your feet, quit talking for other people thanx


That's classic hahah!  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^That volume is crazy tho.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, it is a lot of volume. I love this type of training though. Seems to work best for me. 
Doing only 6 sets of heavy weight don't feel like a did anything. I don't know why is that. I NEED more sets of heavy weights to get good workout.

Most likely I will have to adjust some of the weights, because it will be lots of beating for my arms, definetly will feel it later during the session.
Predicted rep range 4-8. Should avarage about 6.

----------


## audis4

chest, when are you going to start bulking again? I can't wait!!

----------


## chest6

already started last monday  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

^^bastard! hahah I want to start so bad? How many cals you taking in and whats your BF?

----------


## chest6

right now limmie calc em all out.....

485g protein
635g carbs
65g fat 


so 5065..yay

bodyfat is prolly around 14. Pissed cuz I couldnt really do cardio cuz it hurt my bac too....

And today my back is startin to get a lil tender again...dammit

----------


## audis4

hahaha you bitch!! I think I'm around 14%ish as well. I want to start bulking...feel weak off this damn cutter.

----------


## UberSteroids

> right now limmie calc em all out.....
> 
> 485g protein
> 635g carbs
> 65g fat 
> 
> 
> so 5065..yay
> And today my back is startin to get a lil tender again...dammit


What the sh!t !?
485 Protein? dang... that's a lot. 
How the hell are You getting that? Eating every 2hrs?! Eating cows, cats and dogs... anything meaty in Your way? haha!
Good stuff!

Can't wait to see those crazy amounts beeing lifted again!

----------


## Snrf

> What the sh!t !?
> 485 Protein? dang... that's a lot. 
> How the hell are You getting that? Eating every 2hrs?! Eating cows, cats and dogs... anything meaty in Your way? haha!
> Good stuff!
> 
> Can't wait to see those crazy amounts beeing lifted again!


thats about how much protein I eat and i'm like half his size...eat 5oz of chicken every 2 hours and ur there pretty much....easy

----------


## audis4

^^agreed.
5,000kcals isn't a lot of food to me. I would get fat but when I last bulked I was eating anywhere from 5,500-6,000 and doing little to no cardio and was still hungry

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, that's true. I mean, 2 eggs and 8 egg whites plus some oat/banana shake is lots of nutrition for one meal, but after 1 and a half hour I can already feel hungry. It is all about not BIG but QUALITY meals. 
Hmm, I go through 20 lpieces of lean, no skin chicken breasts in 2 days, this is on top of tuna and other things I already eat. Wonder how much protein I take in then. I buy whole trays ( 14 pieces on one tray) get them grilled all at the same time. Then... just eat them thru the day whenever I feel like. Pretty much like a snack, grab it and eat it as it was a candy bar.
I just got tired of counting to be honest. I just eat good stuff.
Well, I do see results.

----------


## Columbus

> Yeah, that's true. I mean, 2 eggs and 8 egg whites plus some oat/banana shake is lots of nutrition for one meal, but after 1 and a half hour I can already feel hungry. It is all about not BIG but QUALITY meals. 
> Hmm, I go through 20 lpieces of lean, no skin chicken breasts in 2 days, this is on top of tuna and other things I already eat. Wonder how much protein I take in then. I buy whole trays ( 14 pieces on one tray) get them grilled all at the same time. Then... just eat them thru the day whenever I feel like. Pretty much like a snack, grab it and eat it as it was a candy bar.
> I just got tired of counting to be honest. I just eat good stuff.
> Well, I do see results.


Don't forget your carbs bro...body needs them! I learned that the hard way, protein isn't everything and a better ratio is higher carbs....IMHO

----------


## chest6

Yep..so many of my friends are always like "hey __, Im eating a lot of protein..ill get big in no time" then they'll be like "Im eatin low carb so I dont get fat"

Bah stupid media plays tricks on people. He was eating like 50g carbs a day. How do you expect to grow off 50g carbs a day??

I could eat 1,000g of protein if I wanted to without a single shake, its not hard.

So far today...

11oz chik breast, 2 cups oats
12 jumbo eggwhites, 2 cups oats

bout to throw nother 12 oz chik breast down

2 cups of oats is too much..i know its too much. I dont think I can pull it off without putting fat on..so I'll prolly cut back to 1.5 . Sweet tater meals comin up too  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

How much are these Jumbo Egg whites? Are these in a container?
As for carbs I eat, oats, bananas, ww bread and bagels, white bagels, some pasta, red potatoes.

----------


## audis4

> Yep..so many of my friends are always like "hey __, Im eating a lot of protein..ill get big in no time" then they'll be like "Im eatin low carb so I dont get fat"
> 
> Bah stupid media plays tricks on people. He was eating like 50g carbs a day. How do you expect to grow off 50g carbs a day??
> 
> I could eat 1,000g of protein if I wanted to without a single shake, its not hard.
> 
> So far today...
> 
> 11oz chik breast, 2 cups oats
> ...


I agree.
I can't function/workout etc. on anything under 200g's carbs while cutting.
Man, I would love to eat 2 cups oats for every meal all day. Oats are and will be my main carb source for cutting and bulking  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> How much are these Jumbo Egg whites? Are these in a container?
> As for carbs I eat, oats, bananas, ww bread and bagels, white bagels, some pasta, red potatoes.


I think you can get the jumbo egg whites at costco in the 5 dozen pallets.

----------


## chest6

I think theyre like $1.20 for a dozen. I usually have bout 2 dozen a dayh

----------


## UberSteroids

Got some today... paid 1.39 taxed.
Two dozens a day?! There is something called "too much" chest haha!
This is too much eggs!

----------


## audis4

^^when I run outta chicken...I eat up to 60 eggs (5 dozen)/day  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

> ^^when I run outta chicken...I eat up to 60 eggs (5 dozen)/day


Nooooooo... Are You serious?! Isn't it bad for You?  :LOL:  
Hey... I don't mind... as long as I wont get sick or egg poisoned hahah!
Man if I ate 60 eggs.. I would turn into a Chicken! Hmmm pretty beefy chicken at that!  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

pft. My mom tells me that all the time. Shes surprised im not a chicken yet...shes like between eating chicken and eggs every meal im surprised you arent a chicken yet

back..was gonna do deadlifts but i got distracted  :Wink: 

tbar rows
4px12
6px9
7px9
8px7 yeahh budday PR..that was heavy...supa heavy 

high rows
3px10
3p+25 8 
4px7

wg puldowns
100x12
110x11
110x10
140x10

short and sweet  :Smilie:

----------


## Snrf

Good find Chest


 :Poke:

----------


## chest6

> Good find Chest


HAHAHA....right when i saw her face the first time I go..


"GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

lol..like wtf. That doesnt look like a human face. It looks like her fat is eating her face

----------


## Snrf

my avatar is even better

----------


## chest6

Tues Feb 27

Chest/shoulds

bb flat bench
warm ups
225x8
275x8
295x8
335x1 +1 ahhh fack. Not good. Shoulda got like 3. No more of this back before chest..my shoulders are always too shot on chest day now. I coulda got like 4 I bet if I did chest first on Monday. These kids came in btwn these sets and started talking and being annoying..threw me off.  :Frown: 

db incline flies
35x12
50x10
70x9

db incline
80x8
80x7
80x6x 60x3 

straight arm side laterals
25x9
25x8
25x8: 20x5

not bad..next week is back to Monday: chest Tuesday: back

----------


## UberSteroids

Holy crap Chest!
You got a right nickname man! Haha!
Very nice lifts!

My goal is to hit 315...I don't think that's gonna happen any time soon  :Frown: 
I'm a weaky  :Frown:  Only at 245 now  :Frown:  
Damn, 3 plates on each side, always was my dream to lift this  :Smilie: 
One day...I will.

----------


## chest6

Next week Imma go for 315 for 8  :Smilie: 
You'll get there..it takes time..and lots of time. 
thanks bud  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

315 x 8 !  :Bowdown:  
What is Your 1-2 rep max in flat barbell?
Man, 315... that would be my dream come true right there! Hah!

Go chest!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

No idea..dont really care to be honest..i hate flat bench  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

^^don't care for flat bench either. 

Nice job on the 335 chest.

70lbs flys...nice work! I'll see if I can hit that next tuesday  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

it was much easier than I thought. I thought it would be like a half press and I would have my arm at a 45 degree angle but I did better than I thought I would...form wasn't bad..

----------


## UberSteroids

> squats
> bar
> 135x8
> 225x8
> 315x8
> 365x8
> 405x5 better than i expected
> 
> leg press..close stance feet 4" apart
> ...


 :AaMusic27:  _For tommorows leg routine_

----------


## audis4

> it was much easier than I thought. I thought it would be like a half press and I would have my arm at a 45 degree angle but I did better than I thought I would...form wasn't bad..


ya, I believe a few weeks ago I did 70lbs but this week I'm going a bit lighter and doing more reps just to change things up. Might try this next week too. Like you said before, I feel like I've been training more for strength (which is fine) opposed to size; I want to work on both  :AaGreen22:

----------


## chest6

> _For tommorows leg routine_


lol that made me feel good buddy  :Smilie: 

Arms  :Frown:  for today..i hate doin arms

incline db curls
25x15
40x10
40x8
40x7

supinated EZ bar curls
65x10
85x8
85x6: 65x5

dips bw im fat
9 reps
8 reps
10 reps wtf? front and medial delts r pretty sore..so this kinna hurt

skulls
65x12
85x10
105x6 +1

low pulley curls
120x8
140x6: 100x6

Pushdowns
100x10
120x5: 80x6 tricep pump ahhhh

pretty decent..

----------


## UberSteroids

> Arms  for today..i hate doin arms


 :What?:   :Whipping:  

Let's make a deal, You workout my lower back and squats for me, I will workout Your arms for Ya.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

chest, whats your best recorded deadlift?

----------


## chest6

565 or 585 i cant remember

----------


## audis4

> 565 or 585 i cant remember


damn!! I gotta lotta catchin up to do  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Was gonna do legs today but I started feelin really sick around 145ish. Didnt go to my 2pm class and slept from 2pm to now (1030)

Fack..lol. My sleeping schedule has been all outta whack forever..this doesnt help

----------


## chest6

nooooooooooo my back is ****ed up again. I have noo idea how. It felt as good as new last week..now suddenly yesterday it started hurting again out of nowhere..random. I dont get this. Its so frustrating...

I hit back last Monday and it didnt start hurting til Saturday..I dont get it  :Hmmmm: 

I guess its back to taking 2-3 weeks off  :Icon Rolleyes: 

anyway heres what little I did

squats
bar
135x10
225x8
315x8
365x8
405x2 this felt realllly light the 2 times i did it. Probably could have gotten 15 or more. Just hurt my back like hell.

Seated calf raises
2px10
3px10
4px10
5px6
2px12 (5 sec negative, 5 sec hold at bottom)
2px8 (" ")
2px7 (" ")

last time I still did leg press when my back was messed up. Now only thing for quads I'll do is leg extentions  :Frown:  May do leg curls.

Shit pisses me off  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Columbus

still stronger than shit bro.....you'll be fine.......just play it ez.........

----------


## audis4

Chest, I've noticed on most exercises you and I are between 8-10 reps going fairly heavy. Would you consider us bodybuilders or more powerlifters?

----------


## chest6

Meh.

To me I like strength as well as size. When I deadlift and squat it always seems like im going for maximum weight.

I train like a bodybuilder 90% of the time I'd say. I like the lower rep range for growth w/ deads anyway. 

Squats..I like the 6-12 range but I typically let my ego get the best of me  :Smilie: 

and that 405..it wasnt heavy..like I said i prolly coulda hit 15. It felt like 225...

----------


## audis4

^^
ok, I agree. I usually keep most reps between 8-10 besides deads and the last set or two on squats.
If I had to choose, I'd pick training for strength but I will be doing both as well  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

yep..same here.

I actually tried powerlifting for awhile..im not built for it. Not build for bb'ing either lol

I was build to a pitcher and i fvcked that up by starting w heavy weights lol o well

----------


## chest6

bah..so much work on this thread..no mas..

----------


## Z-Ro

I love you man.

----------


## Z-Ro

When you going to grill me some chicken bud? Nice lifts dude, still got nuffin' on da frat mastas

----------


## chest6

lol you crack me up

----------


## Columbus

audi - you arent a body builder.....sorry.

----------


## Snrf

> audi - you arent a body builder.....sorry.



Columbus you're an anorexic liar. Quit trying to call people out, the day you can tell someone what is and isn't a bodybuilder is the day hell freezes over. You weigh under *100lbs* (WE BOTH KNOW YOU POSTED IT!!!!)

And b4 you give me that "I'd be dead" shit - there was a guy taller than you who posted at 110lbs w/o an eating disorder, so its entirely possible. Go eat some food, stay away from steroids (the idea of you on a cycle is ridiculous, my jack russell terrier should be on juice before you should be) and stop asking ridiculous questions....if you don't eat any food it doesn't matter if you do 6 reps or 8 reps or 357 reps...you still won't grow

----------


## Columbus

> Columbus you're an anorexic liar. Quit trying to call people out, the day you can tell someone what is and isn't a bodybuilder is the day hell freezes over. You weigh under *100lbs* (WE BOTH KNOW YOU POSTED IT!!!!)
> 
> And b4 you give me that "I'd be dead" shit - there was a guy taller than you who posted at 110lbs w/o an eating disorder, so its entirely possible. Go eat some food, stay away from steroids (the idea of you on a cycle is ridiculous, my jack russell terrier should be on juice before you should be) and stop asking ridiculous questions....if you don't eat any food it doesn't matter if you do 6 reps or 8 reps or 357 reps...you still won't grow


sorta funny.....but we'll see sporto....we'll see......100-1 I catch your monkey ass in every lift by the end of the month.....keep it off this thread, pm me....100-1...put up or shut up

----------


## Snrf

> sorta funny.....but we'll see sporto....we'll see......100-1 I catch your monkey ass in every lift by the end of the month.....keep it off this thread, pm me....100-1...put up or shut up


bwahahahahaha, yes I bet you can catch me in every lift by the end of the month.

My Internet penis is THIS BIG! (holds arms outstretched)

----------


## STYLE74

Keep it in the thread so we can all see the results.

----------


## Columbus

Post your log brother.......

----------


## Snrf

what would that prove Columbus? that you're able to copy and paste my lifts in a months time? rofl....I'm done with you, you're a waste of oxygen

----------


## STYLE74

rofl Why don't you guys have a cock off?

----------


## chest6

lol damn that was fast i just checked my log like an hour ago and there was no action  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

quit flamin chests' thread...columbus your 30 years old hmmmm???

I'm going to pretend I never saw any of columbus' comments....

----------


## audis4

chest, you workout monday?

----------


## Columbus

> quit flamin chests' thread...columbus your 30 years old hmmmm???
> 
> I'm going to pretend I never saw any of columbus' comments....


Oh relax........Mr.  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## chest6

> chest, you workout monday?


not yet  :Frown: 

i have a test in 10 minutes tho  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

^^good luck man! Tests blow! I have finals next week  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

finals or midterms  :Hmmmm:

----------


## audis4

finals are next week...this is dead week for me  :Frown: 

I'm on the quarter system BTW

----------


## UberSteroids

Dang Im so glad school is over for me  :Big Grin:  
So much more time... so much more relaxed.

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 6

Weird day...my delt/pec tie ins? muscle(s) (tendons?) were really tight and felt sore. Didnt have shit for strength today. It actually felt as if I did chest one or two days ago. Weird. Maybe its cuz I havent been consistent with sleep lately. Havent gotten much the past 2-3 days.

Barbell flat
225x8
245x8
275x8 didnt feel right..moved on

hammer strength incline
2px10
3px8
3p+65 x6
4px2 +1 : 2px3

low cable flies
50x8
50x8
60x7: 40x8  :Smilie:  pumpp

thats it for today..chest felt wHeird

----------


## audis4

good lifts chest! I know what you mean about a lack of sleep  :Frown:  Hopefully we can get some over the weekend.

----------


## chest6

meh..I was tryin for 315 for 8 today but that really wasnt happening. 

Before I went to the gym I was nodding off while whoring on AR lol..that shoulda been a sign

----------


## Haro3

maybe you had a very rigorous/demanding beating off session that worked your upper body to much the night before..... :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Yeah Haro...we should limit our sex to PWO only...but only if you get ur ass to the kitchen and cook me a good meal before our cuddle

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah Haro...we should limit our sex to PWO only...but only if you get ur ass to the kitchen and cook me a good meal before our cuddle


YOU SAID YOU"D NEVER TELL!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday March 7

sorry ass back 

needs to heal

wide grip low rows
140x13
160x13
180x11
200x10

1 arm high row
2px10
2p+25 8
3px8

wg lat pulldowns
100x12
120x10
140x9: 100x6
100x11

db shrugs 100lb x20, x18

stupid back

----------


## Columbus

chest6 
Killing Kittens Join Date: May 2005
Posts: 22,182 


I gotta say sumthin here. Don't take this the wrong way. This goes on in every log, I dont really wanna copy and paste it so I'll just write it in Columbus'. Sorry in advance Columbus for choosing yours to do so...

I like all of you guys. I enjoy reading all of yall's logs and tracking your progress and commenting, seeing ajustments, checking progress pictures etc.

That being said, this bickering back and forth & everyone ganging up on Columbus is getting really old. Its gone on for awhile. Im not trying to sound like the AR police here by any means, just my opinion. Im not necessarily defending Columbus here, I just think its gone on for too long now and I'd like to see it stop.

Again, hope yall dont take this the wrong way. Nothing against any of you. If yall have anything to say to me about this, feel free to PM me, I'd prefer not to clog up anymore threads.

----------


## chest6

Saturday March 10

Missed yesterday because it took me 7 hours to get home from school. The trip usually takes 4.

shoulders/arms

db military
80x10
90x8
100x3  :Frown:  weakk

upright rows
95x8
115x8
135x7
135x7: 95x5

straight arm lateral raise
25x8
35x6: 25x6: 20x5

bb curls
85x8
95x8
115x4

preacher curl
65x8
75x8
85x6: 65x5

skullcrushers
65x8
85x8
105x7
105x7: 65x11

french press
30x8
40x7
45x5: 30x5: 25x4: 20x4

hammer curl
35x8
45x5
35x7: 25x6

dips...im fat
5 reps
5 reps  :LOL:  fatt



I think my chest is ****ed again...i felt it here. So Now i have another injury to add to the list ive accumulated. Awesome.

----------


## Haro3

hey chest.....anyonever told u u suck at life?.....and lifting...just give up dude lol jp. wtf 100's x 3 on military?? i was hittin up the 110s for like 8 on cycle u puss

----------


## Haro3

> chest6 
> Killing Kittens Join Date: May 2005
> Posts: 22,182 
> 
> 
> I gotta say sumthin here. Don't take this the wrong way. This goes on in every log, I dont really wanna copy and paste it so I'll just write it in Columbus'. Sorry in advance Columbus for choosing yours to do so...
> 
> I like all of you guys. I enjoy reading all of yall's logs and tracking your progress and commenting, seeing ajustments, checking progress pictures etc.
> 
> ...



this really confuses me!??!?!?!?

----------


## chest6

> hey chest.....anyonever told u u suck at life?.....and lifting...just give up dude lol jp. wtf 100's x 3 on military?? ur on cycle mang i was hittin up the 110s for like 8 on cycle u puss


dude i dunno wut my prob is...i hit 110s for 10 natty last fall..im weak  :Frown:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> this really confuses me!??!?!?!?


wow I'm extremely offended that you are confused. 1 more and your suspended...

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> dude i dunno wut my prob is...i hit 110s for 10 natty last fall..im weak


This thread should be locked! Your weak? Is that a personal attack to me??? i'm offended. you better edit that

----------


## chest6

it was a personal attack.

I am offended that you are offended.

Reported.

----------


## audis4

:Hmmmm:  did i miss something?

----------


## chest6

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=289842

----------


## daytrader

whats your cycle lookin like bro?.. sorry if i missed it

----------


## chest6

no cycle..haro was just fvckin around..i already talked to him bout that..now im gettin all these cycle questions lol

my back is too fvcked to start one now

----------


## audis4

chest how many cycles have you done?

----------


## chest6

0 official

I did one when i was 17 lol lost all my gains and even some natural gains...took like a year for me to get back on track..

deca & dbol with no pct lol..im sure u can figure out how that went...deca dick for like a year

----------


## chest6

Tuesday March 13

Chest..delt/chest tie in got strained a few days ago..I felt it here but it wasnt a huge factor. Im sure I made it worse and it will be worse next week..Im just going to stay away from barbell cuz flat barbell always gives me some sort of injury

db incline
80x8
100x8
120x5
110x10 

so weak  :Frown: 

db bench
110x6
100x8
100x9

cable flies
35x12
70x8
70x8


felt pretty weak today..shoulders didnt feel recovered yet

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

What weight are you sitting at now and BF estimate?

Injuries blow , the best thing is to rest/ICE/Massage them etc without training them through the pain. This will just continue to agrivate them prolonging the injury and interfering with your workouts instead of solving the problem fast. * is it just me or is spelling words getting harder hahaha*

Have you seen a doc about ur back? Any Scans?

----------


## chest6

yeah..you're right..none of them will get any better. Its just hard to suck it up and take time off cuz thats all I've been doing lately. All these injuries seem to be popping up at once its annoying  :Frown: 

i saw a doc about my back about a month ago. This was when it was getting better. Said it would be fine..gave me muscle relaxers and a rehab program at this place which would cost $200 for initial fee + other fees. I didnt feel like spending that much $ and I thought it would get better.

It did get better soon after so I returned doing normal deads + heavy rows..then couple days later and I couldnt move again  :Hmmmm: 

just seems to be a cycle and that keeps happening over and over  :Frown: 

weight now is 266 bf roughly 15/16 eeek  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

you may have felt weak but repping 120's on incline isn't weak  :Smilie: 

Get better bro! We need to hit that 600 on deads!

good gawd, 266lbs??!!! your crazy man!!

I'm like low 220's  :Frown:  I HATE CUTTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chest6

lol...im getting fatter by the day. I'll hafta hit some cardio tmr morning. 

Yeah..I may not be able to hit heavy deads for a long, long time  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

who cares....you are a strong mutha.....trust me.....being skinny isnt that fun.......

----------


## chest6

Wed March 15

Back/traps

back hurt but i dont really care anymore..i havent sweated during a back session in like 5 months im tired of it

wg pullups
7 reps
6 reps
4 reps 
3 reps sooo fat these r hard

bent over rows bb
135x12
185x8
225x8
275x4: 225x7 no straps..couldnt bend down too far..hurt 2 much

db bent over row
100x10
120x8x2

wg pulldowns
150x12
180x10
200x8
225x7: 150x8 diff weights than normal

db shrug
130x10
130x10
130x8

no straps...i lost one of them again..dammit. i lose one all the time

----------


## Columbus

225x8
275x4: 225x7 no straps


awesome! My goal!!

----------


## chest6

lol..i didnt have straps the entire time..the 275 was slippin a lil. I can usually hit 335 for 8 or so but the heavier the weight the less I can bend over..fvckin back was killing

----------


## Columbus

you are an animal....will you look at my log and tell me how to improve my lifts???? Much appreciated bro!

----------


## chest6

Friday March 16

played 3 hours of basketball right before this...so it pretty much sucked  :Frown: 

bb military
135x10
185x8
225x7

incline laterals
25sx10
30x6
35x6: 25: 3 shoulders were like sore today..from basketball from lifting my fat arms like 100x

dips
bw11 reps
9 reps
9 reps
7 reps

skulls
65x10
85x10
105x8
85x13: 65x7

bb curls
85x8
95x8
95x7: 45x10

rope hammers
80x13
100x11
130x10
130x9: 80x7 pumppp ahh

db french
30x12
40x9
45x4: 35x6

preachers on incline bench
35x12
45x5

----------


## audis4

was the military standing?

----------


## Columbus

> Friday March 16
> 
> played 3 hours of basketball right before this...so it pretty much sucked 
> 
> bb military
> 135x10
> 185x8
> 225x7
> 
> ...


Nice rotuine bro....see, that's no more volume than my training.........perfect!

----------


## chest6

> was the military standing?


no  :Frown: 

I saw you did 225 once..meh I'll ask you the question i was gonna ask u in ur thread

----------


## audis4

^^oh gotcha, 225 is still good seated  :Smilie: 

I used more leg than I wanted but hopefully in time I wont use any leg

----------


## chest6

I used to get 245 for like 10 and get 275 a few times..hopefully i can get back there..

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I used to get 245 for like 10 and get 275 a few times..hopefully i can get back there..



Seated barbell presses? MANIMAL!......Well let me rephrase that, you use to be a manimal now your just a chump. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

I know right  :Frown: 

Im weak right now for some reason. And Im falling apart. Imma try the best I can to get through these injuries now and then just take a month off all together this summer sometime..

----------


## audis4

You aint weak chest  :Wink: 

your f-ing huge bro. Wish I had your lifts **tear**  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

> You aint weak chest 
> 
> your f-ing huge bro. Wish I had your lifts **tear**


where are you hurt chest??


Also, Smith ever? Chest or delts?

----------


## chest6

lower back has been ****ed for 4 months. I can't bend over...and DEFINITELY cant bend over with any weight. That means...

bent over rows barbell and dumbbell
tbar rows
deadlifts

are out of the question. I did them last week tho..kinna halfassed. Bent over as far as I could w/ barbell rows without straps..thats why it sucked.

My chest is also tweaked a lil at the moment too. As long as I stick to dumbbell presses only, it seems like my pec can handle it alright. It feels tender on the negative and positive..but its doable...

----------


## chest6

Monday March 19

chest still sorta hurts..didnt seem to be as bad as last week tho..

db incline..lil more incline than normal
80x10
100x8
120x9

db flat
100x8
120x7

machine flies
100x8 

chest started hurtin so I stopped.

Hopefully if I ice it this week and stretch a lot it'll get better  :Hmmmm: 

Still not impressed with strength gains  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

take the month off.....? rest up...hit cardio....or maybe the machines??

----------


## audis4

wow 120'sX9 on incline....very powerful! Nice, more reps on incline than flat!

Take the month off? He's pushin heavy weight bro!

----------


## Columbus

Chest - what abput setting the pins for deads at ankle level.....aout 6inches above the ground....that's what I do, takes the stress of the initial phase of the lower back and I also feel it much more in my upper back than from the floor like I do with str8 leg deads.....?

----------


## Columbus

I realize he's pushing heavy weight....cause he's a bull....but if you are in pain all day, something has got to give, right?

----------


## chest6

I tried deadliftin off pins..still hurts like hell. Any weight on my lower back hurts like a bitch right now... :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

It's not a rack dead, it's pretty much a full dl, just a tad off the ground......But I see or should I say feel, your pain.....I really think the time off may be good....or do what you can and stop trying to push heavy weight for a little bit.....be a cardio/nautilius rat......might help....

----------


## Snrf

rofl @ chest being a "nautilus rat"

----------


## chest6

nautilus rat..gasp. 

Lol. I'll take a week off here or there pretty soon.. :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Liftin w/ two other ppl tonight.. Took forever

shoulders/arms/traps

military bb
135x10
185x8
225x8
275x3: 185x5

upright rows
95x10
115x8
135x8
185x3

straight arm lateral raises
30x8
35x6: 25x5

hammer curl
35x8
45x7
45x7

supinated curls
65x10
85x6
65x9

dips 
bw 10 reps
bw 10 reps
bw 12 reps...was kinna off balance the whole time.. :Frown: 

1 arm french press
35x8
45x7
50x4/2

bb curls
95x8
115x4

pushdowns
100x8
100x8

bb shrugs
405x10
495x8
585x3..then straps slipped off...crappy rec center straps..left mine in the car  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

holy shit, 275X3 on military??? good gawd man, doubt I could hit that seated!

----------


## UberSteroids

> holy shit, 275X3 on military??? good gawd man, doubt I could hit that seated!


Yeah, thats fvckin nutz, I can barealy lift 90s dumbbells 2 times and that's only 180lbs. I need Your shoulders Chest!
Great job!

----------


## chest6

bout time....Next week hopefully I can get 6 or so  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> Yeah, thats fvckin nutz, I can barealy lift 90s dumbbells 2 times and that's only 180lbs. I need Your shoulders Chest!
> Great job!


d-bells are harder to lift vs. the longbar

----------


## chest6

yes sir...

Sat March 24

back still hurts..but my legs are starting to shrink noticably..havent done legs in like 3 weeks  :Frown: ...so i dont care

weak now too..ill list warmups this time cuz i didnt go that high in weght

squats
barx10
135x10
225x8
315x8
365x8
225x35 lol

leg ext
60x12 3 sec pause at top..each set
80x12
100x12

leg curl
90x10
120x10
140x8: 100x6

not much time..back still hurts..but i cant leg my legs shrink  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

225x35... that's insane... I want my legs this strong too.. see what You did Chest? Now I'm gonna start whining... haha
Good job!
You must of really mes up Your back, it's been a long time. 
Did You ever go to chiropractor? (spell check needed)

----------


## audis4

> yes sir...
> 
> Sat March 24
> 
> back still hurts..but my legs are starting to shrink noticably..havent done legs in like 3 weeks ...so i dont care
> 
> weak now too..ill list warmups this time cuz i didnt go that high in weght
> 
> squats
> ...


ROFL, 35 reps on squats? haha, thats a lot bro! you strong bitch!

----------


## chest6

lol i got mad that heavy weight hurt so i just stuck to 225 and did it a bunch of times lol

never went to chiro..fack i really need to  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

> lol i got mad that heavy weight hurt so i just stuck to 225 and did it a bunch of times lol
> 
> never went to chiro..fack i really need to


C'mon Chest! You better go! If this injury lasts for so long, I wouldn't wait for it to go away. Chiro can do some crazy tricks man, put You back in shape within one or two sessions, depending on the problem!

----------


## chest6

Thad be badass.

How much $ u think. The freaking physical therapy place wanted like $200 initially i was like FVCK THAT

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, You would have to call Your local Chiro and ask him how much he wants just to test You out, see what could be wrong. But as You might now, there is so many different kind of pains that are caused because of Your spine discs beeing moved, not straight etc. For example, one session to get a nice massage where they "crack" your spine costs as low as $30.00 - $40.00, this might be all You need. Man, I am telling You it makes such huge difference. I am hoping that there is nothing serious with Your back, so hopefully this is all You might need. Call the local Chiro, tell him Your back hurts, you want to see if this massage/spine crakcing helps.
$200.00 inititally? screw that, way too much. Go to local private Chiro office.

Good luck brother!

----------


## chest6

Thanks bud..hope its that cheap. I gotta start lookin around here soon.

Monday March 26

Chest

bb incline
225x8
245x8
275x7 +1
295x0 wtf

db bench
100x8
110x8
125x3

low cable flies
40x8
60x7

Im getting weaker. Awesome. Everything aches  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

I hope I can get as weak as you again here shortly......believe it or not, I once was..........I'll be backk.......anywho, nice lifting bro....rest up!

----------


## chest6

WTF? Where did my entries go?

----------


## UberSteroids

> WTF? Where did my entries go?


Yeah man, same shit happened in my log. My last back/bi day just disapeared.  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

yup... :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Thurs march 29

O btw on tuesday I was doin tbar rows w/ 8 plates and when i picked it up sumthin in my back went AHH SHIT. I couldnt walk til today  :Frown: 

shoulders/triceps

I need to start taking 2 days off..my shoulders werent recovered today

bb military
135x10
185x8
225x8
275x3: 185x6

incline laterals
30x8
35x8
40x7: 20x10 too light

dips
bw 10 reps
bw+25 9 reps
bw+45 5 reps

1 arm french press..basically went straight into these after last set of dips
25x12
35x9
40x6: 30x5

was gonna do biceps too..fack :9

----------


## audis4

sweet hell 275, your crazy chest!! Keep it up buddy!

----------


## UberSteroids

> sweet hell 275, your crazy chest!! Keep it up buddy!


Yeah, some crazy shoulders... I wish mine were that strong... Chest vs Uber its like comparing a water melons to damn risins  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Naw man, mine r weak  :Frown: 

Sat March 31

Legs..back still hurts, researchin chiros right now

squats
135x10
225x10
275x10
315x20

leg press feet 4" apart bottom of foot plate
5px10
9px12
10px20  :Smilie: 

leg ext
60x10 3 sec pause at top, lower slowly
100x10 " "
80x12 " "

leg curl
90x10
120x12
140x11

stiff leg dl went slow on these, there was a lil part where my back would hurt, I'd stop right before that
135x10x2

seated calf
2px10x4 5 sec negative, 2 sec hold at top, 2 sec hold at bottom

Not bad here, if I could get my back better I can bring my legs back. Lookin for chiros right now.

----------


## UpstateTank

:EEK!:  
315x20?!!!

BEAST!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

lol yeah i cant go heavy so i just do it a bucha times lol

Chest

incline bb
225x10
275x8
315x6 +1: 205x3

db flat
100x10
125x8
125x6: 80x4

flat flies
40x10
60x7

chest burnt

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Your one strong mutha trucka chest.

What's your weight sitting at now?

Your back must be doing alittle better to be squatting 315lbs x 20 correct? If so thats great!

I'm still crippled from surgery......Now I have an MRI for my shoulder, probly gonna be cut there next. :Frown: 

......dam I'm fat right now.....All I do is eat big still but I cant do anything! Damn my huge appetite.

----------


## chest6

im high 260s...like 268 or so. I hit 270 one day.

Meh..back goes in spurts. I thought I was done for the other day. I was doin tbar rows with 8 plates on the end and my back felt like it snapped. I couldnt walk the rest of the night, I thought I was done. NExt day it was fine tho.

Some days I cant stand it some days its not so bad. Dont get me wrong, 315 still hurts, I just gotta go slower than normal

My insurance sucks and chiro is gonna be expensive as hell. Looks like ill be in backpain for a long time to com,e

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> im high 260s...like 268 or so. I hit 270 one day.
> 
> Meh..back goes in spurts. I thought I was done for the other day. I was doin tbar rows with 8 plates on the end and my back felt like it snapped. I couldnt walk the rest of the night, I thought I was done. NExt day it was fine tho.
> 
> Some days I cant stand it some days its not so bad. Dont get me wrong, 315 still hurts, I just gotta go slower than normal
> 
> My insurance sucks and chiro is gonna be expensive as hell. * Looks like ill be in backpain for a long time to com,e*



NO. 

Fix the problem before it turns into somthing serious. Your body is telling you it needs rest or somthing is wrong. Fix the problem before it completely gives. Working through pain is stupid. You have many years to get Big and strong if thats what your worried about. Don't have this stopping you later on.
Yes I'm ranting and PREACH IT BRUTTTHHHHAAAAA.

But seriously, Surgery Sucking Fuks. 

What has your doctor said to do? MRI? Yes they are expensive, I have mine fully covered by insurence thank god....Like my 5th one done.

But really you can't ignore injuries because if you don't take action they will bite you in the ass down the road.

+ you fat ass 270lbs? Whats your BF at you think?

I'm currently in the 240's and I'm fat as hell. Havent worked out upper body in....hmmmmm going on 4 months. Oh my GODDD , I'm going crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Such a lonely day.....and its mine......the most lonelyest day of myy Liifffeeeee


^
Yeah I'm bored if your wondering. :AaGreen22:

----------


## chest6

Meh bf is prolly around 17. Im fat. No worries tho lol...

Good song tho..soad right?

I got another doc appt on Friday...we'll see wut happens. Last time the doc was like here take these pills it should be gone in a week. It actually did go away, no pain for 2 weeks, then it randomly came back

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Meh bf is prolly around 17. Im fat. No worries tho lol...
> 
> Good song tho..soad right?
> 
> I got another doc appt on Friday...we'll see wut happens. Last time the doc was like here take these pills it should be gone in a week. It actually did go away, no pain for 2 weeks, then it randomly came back



Yeah it's a soad song.

Your doc said take these pills it will go away....WTF??  :LOL:  
What were they? An anti-inflammatory of some sort? If so that would help alittle with inflamation...nothing drastic. Main thing is rest, correcting what caused the problem, Iceing it, and taking antis.

But if somthings tore back there, iceing,anti inflammatories, stuff like that is useless. 

Finding a good specialist is hard as hell. I've had some dumbass docs in the past. And the funny thing is there rich as hell.



Hey chest , What are your goals for the future? I'm jw.
Sports, Bodybuild, Just be a big freak?
Whats your main goal to get to and you'll be satisfied?
And when are you going to do a cycle? PM me if you want.

----------


## chest6

med term goal is get to 300 without bodyfat getting out of hand. I wanna be a big dude.. Not IFBB big, not that I could ever get anywhere near that size anyway, but maybe 300 around 12% would be nice

imma head to sleep but ill PM ya tmr mornin

----------


## Columbus

what kind of diet will get you to 300? What does today look like?

----------


## audis4

damn chest...300?? thats nuts...I wanna hit that too  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Well this won't be for another 3-4 years most likely....

Not naturally either  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Well this won't be for another 3-4 years most likely....
> 
> Not naturally either


Hah, makes me feel better knowing that there is more people out there with similar goals as mine  :LOL:  
Everyone I know is saying that this is crazy and unnecessary.
Well... I enjoy it, I want to be big... 280 at 10-12 BF would do it for me  :Wink/Grin:  
What is so unique about bodybuilding... no matter how much money You got, You can't just buy a great and built body, there is plenty of years of hard lifting to do! Once You get the body You want, You are unique, epsecially 260-300 with 10-12 BF thats pretty damn outstanding.
Am I right or am I damn right?!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

oh you're right. Every time I cut I aim to be a lil heavier at the same bodyfat. We'll see what it ends up at this time

----------


## UberSteroids

> damn chest...300?? thats nuts...I wanna hit that too


Hell yeah, we'll hit 300lbs, buy Spartan armors and we'll be true 300  :LOL:  
Three guys = 900 Lbs, that's heavy.....  :LOL: 
Beeing this heavy, just moving around and walking through all day is a good workout as it is! Poor joints... so much pressure  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chest6

lol its getting hard right now. I seriously get winded walking up stairs.

But thats what being fat does to you. Thats the part i HATE about being fat.

I feel like a walking heart attack

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah I bet! 
I can feel the difference going just from 204lbs to current 227lbs. I can tell the difference.. so getting up to 280+ it's basically walking around with 65lb dumbbell on my back,  :LOL:  which is definetly a huge difference! Speed gooes down as well...

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Yeah I bet! 
> I can feel the difference going just from 204lbs to current 227lbs. I can tell the difference.. so getting up to 280+ it's basically walking around with 65lb dumbbell on my back,  which is definetly a huge difference! *Speed gooes down as well*...



No shit.

That's the reason I never go over 260lbs, because I would get slower.
I've got to train my ass off and eat clean or I gain weight fast as hell.
I used to always want to be HUGE, but now I like being a lean-mean-machine. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

I may rethink my fall cycle...im getting sick of being a bloated piece of shit

Tues April 3

Back/traps

bent over bb rows
135x10
185x10
225x10
315x8 couldnt bend down very far here, did the best i could

tbar row...on tbar setup machine, not a barbell. More injury prone w barbell setup
4px10
5px10
7px9 

low row
200x15
210x12

wg pulldowns
100x13
140x10
150x7 felt too much in bi's here, went dwon
120x8: 100x6

behind the back shrugs on smith
195x15
375x10
375x12
375x12

----------


## UberSteroids

> I may rethink my fall cycle...im getting sick of being a bloated piece of shit


 :LOL:  

God... 315 x 8 on bent over barbell ?! This is nutz...
Great job man!

----------


## chest6

meh...not really.

Dumb back limits me.

----------


## Columbus

> meh...not really.
> 
> Dumb back limits me.


oh shut up dude............it's friggn amazing......3 plates with good form, back or no back, damn impressive............



hey beh neck press....you go to ear level?

----------


## chest6

i come in front i dont go behind..but yeah i lower it to my chin...

----------


## audis4

Going behind will mess up the rotators right?

----------


## chest6

with my experiences yup

----------


## Columbus

All depends on wight and form......it actually builds thick traps and a thick neck when used proerly.....I never go over 115, bringing it down to below the ear level then drop sets to the trap with lighter weight.......very solid exercise, just be careful.....no more dangerous then clean, deads, etc....form!

----------


## chest6

I dunno about that.

Whats the point of doing it if you are just going to go light? 

What good does using warmup weight do? The only 2 times I have done it in the past my shoulder bothered me for a week afterwards..

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I dunno about that.
> 
> Whats the point of doing it if you are just going to go light? 
> 
> What good does using warmup weight do? The only 2 times I have done it in the past my shoulder bothered me for a week afterwards..



I've seen a video of pudzianowski behind the neck push pressing 4 plates on each side. I've also seen skinny track athletes do around that weight....How do they do it without ripping the ol cuffer?  :Shrug:

----------


## chest6

Dunno man..all I know is that ive busted my shoulder up the only 2 times I tried it..

----------


## chest6

Friday April 6

shoulders/arms

db military..shoulder sorta hurts
80x8
90x8
100x8
110x4 had a lot of trouble stabalizing this..my right one I had the grip all fvcked so it went kinna bad...it was hard to get in position.

db lateral raises
40x8
50x8
60x6: 40x5: 30x5

upright rows
95x8
115x7

dips
bw 12 reps
bw+ 25 9 reps
bw+45 7 reps

1 arm french press
35x10
45x8
50x7: 30x7

preacher curls
60x10
80x9
80x8: 60x7

bb curls
65x9
95x6
95x5: 45x12

skullcrushers
80x10
110x6
110x10 (got a weird grip the first time  :Frown: ): 60x9 tris dead

rope hammers
70x10
100x8
120x8: 80x6: 60x6

----------


## KingOfTheCastle

pshya bra. lets hit that chest when u get back... then we'll talk <3

----------


## chest6

Sunday April 9

Legz

4 sets leg ext/leg curl superset

leg ext (2 second pause at top)
100x15x4

leg curl (2 sec pause at top)
120x12x4

squats (all 3:2 tempo)
135x20
185x17
225x11
275x7 

Crazy back pump the whole time, or I woulda done 20 each time 

Cant take credit for this either  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Tuesday April 10

Chest

incline db..unstable ass bench and weird weights  :Frown: 
80x10
100x8
120x8
120x10 

machine flies
100x10
140x8
200x10
180x8: 120x6

db flat
100x6 ran outta energy

pec dec
2px10
2p+25 7: 2px1 bah outta gas

----------


## UberSteroids

120s on incline... holy sh!t...

Hows the back feeling there buddy? Hope it's better...

----------


## chest6

meh...on and off pretty much  :Frown: 

I may try deads tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Wednesday April 11

Back/trap

bent over row bb
135x10
185x10
225x10
365x11: 225x5 yayy  :Smilie: . Didnt even cheat much here...much less than I used to at 335. Felt pretty light too...Imma try 405 next week if my back lets me lol

wg pullups
6 reps
4 reps
3 reps 
3 reps + 3 assisted im so fat lol

tbar row
5px10
6px10
7px8: 5px6

bb shrugs
225x10
405x10
455x10

good lift..back felt good today...

----------


## UberSteroids

365x11 on bent over rows with barbell?
What the fvck... Haha.. You are a monster Chest!
I can barely do 200 for 6-8 reps  :LOL:  
Thats some amazing lift!

----------


## chest6

yeah it was crazy....I was like wtf...it felt easy it just kept going up lol

----------


## IronReload04

> Chest, I've noticed on most exercises you and I are between 8-10 reps going fairly heavy. Would you consider us bodybuilders or more powerlifters?



powerbuilders!!! I am on dc, and we consider ourselves powerbuilders. Our whole thing is "He who makes the the most rapid dramatic strength increases makes the most rapid and dramatic size gains (in perfect form), and we usually our failing between 8-12 reps as wello on our first rest pause set......I am tihnking about starting a log of my own after i am done dieting the fat off my ass. probably start one in maybe july or so. (the purpose of dc is bodybuilding for the record.)

Get some more comrodery going on around here. I am strong as an oxx myself, but chest is in a whole other goddamn league lol.

some of those lifts are freakish chest......If you truly got lifts like b.b. mil 275 for 3, and inclining b.b. benching 6 plates for 6 without assistance, my hat is ****ing tipped off at you awesome job

----------


## IronReload04

some of my best lifts are like

bench-300 for 7, squat 365 ass to grass for 8, deadlift 500 for 4 so i am right there with you and audis going for that 600 even if i am little weaker than you guys there. My shoulders are a huge huge weakpoint for me. 205 for about 8 is about all i got right now. But i guess maybe that is in proportion to the rest of my body, i dunno

21 and natty

----------


## chest6

yeah 275x3 on military and 315x6 on incline..some of my bests so far..

I was really surprised with that bo row the other day...

My back seems to be gettin a lil better..maybe I can deadlift and squat heavy again one of these days  :Frown:

----------


## IronReload04

thats really awesome chest. just curious, how far are your bests away from each other on your incline and your flat barbell? on days where you did that exercise first.

----------


## chest6

Hmm.. I haven't done flat barbell first in a while..it always causes me to get an injury. I may start with it on Monday if you want me to just to see what I can do...but if I tear a pec again im comin after you LOL jk..

actually havent done it in awhile period. Literally 1 in every 3 times I do it..I strain my right pec

----------


## IronReload04

dont even mess with it man. Its not worth it.

----------


## chest6

yeah...thats the conclusion I came to a long time ago. Every once in a blue moon I'll do it and get the same result lol

Friday April 13

shoulders..bi's sore  :Frown: 

db military
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x7

incline lateral
30x8
30x8
40x6: 30x6

straight arm side lateral
25x8
30x8

----------


## chest6

Sunday April 15th

Legs

squats
315x10
405x10
455x7 could have gotten 10..but back hurt real bad

leg press
5px10 ow..stopped

leg ext 2 sec pause on all reps
80x10
100x10
120x8

leg curl
90x12
120x10
140x8
160x6

seated calf
2px10
3px10
4px8

All i know is that if I keep on trying to hit max weight with my back im gonna **** it up permanently. Its just not so easy to not train back and legs and see myself shrink.  :Frown: 

I think it will take at least 6 weeks to heal completely. 

I can't decide if I wanna not go above 405 on squats or just not go above 315. I know I could have gotten 455 for 10 or so but it just really hurt.  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

^^good stuff man! get fully recovered and hit it hard  :Smilie: 

Movin' some good weight!

----------


## chest6

yeah...I stopped early at 7. The way I was goin I coulda got 10...

----------


## chest6

Tuesday April 17th

Chest

shoulder sorta hurt...only hurts when I do barbell  :Frown: 

incline bb
225x10
275x8
335x3 +1 assisted: 185x5

flies on machine
120x8x3

db flatbench
80x14
100x9


shoulders pumped + kinna hurt so i stopped..

----------


## audis4

damn 335 for 3...good work!!

your still natty besides your dbol only at 17 or whatever?
crazy strong man! keep it up

----------


## chest6

Wednesday April 18th

attempted back/traps

Well..I finally did it. I cant walk without pain now. I have to walk like at grandpa speed or else it hurts like hell. I see no heavy deadlifts or squats within the near future for me. I really dont know what to do. I'm considering taking the entire summer off  :Frown: . I've never NOT lifted before for more than a week since I was 13 years old  :Frown: 

anyway.heres wut i tried to do...making it worse..

wg pullups
9 reps
6 reps
5 reps +2 assisted

tbar row
3px8 ....was basically standing straight up cuz i couldnt bend over in the slightest

low rows
140x10
180x10
200x5 This really hurt so i had to stop

wg pulldowns
100x12
140x10
160x8
180x7: 120x6

shrugs in front
225x8
405x0..couldnt lift it off the rack  :Frown:  Rack is like waist high too

----------


## UpstateTank

jeeezus chest...sorry to heear bout yer back  :Frown: 

i kno you've prolly heard it a milllion bazillion times but time off def sounds like the best thing for u

it mite not b a bad idea to take the summa off

----------


## chest6

Yeah, ive heard it a million times..but im too stupid to listen.

I guess everyone that has told me to take time off can say "I told ya so"

I just find it soooo hard to take time off..It kills me  :Frown: 

appreciate the thought tho  :Smilie:

----------


## K.Biz

the longest workout thread ever... hahaha the last i looked at this it was at like 600 somthing. anyway i agree with upstate. your kickin the sh*t out of yourself man. take a week off for us man  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

yeah..that would be best  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Saturday April 21

had no energy..should not have...yeah..last night

shoulders/arms

bb military
135x10
185x8
225x5 shoulder felt weird so i stopped

incline laterals
25x10
30x10
40x8
40x7: 25x8

bb curls
85x10
95x8
115x7: 95x2: 45x10

preacher curls
65x9
75x4
65x8

1 arm french press
30x12
40x10
45x8
50x8: 30x7

dips (all bw)
10 reps
8 reps
7 reps

hammer curls
30x8
45x7

----------


## Ajc330

you are pushing some big numbers, but you work so hard i can see why  :Smilie:  i hope you heal up quick!

----------


## chest6

thanks man...

Tuesday April 24

shitty day..

Imma take a week off next week..

----------


## chest6

Monday April 30

Chest

incline bb
225x10
275x8
365x alllmost 1 +1 assisted  :Frown:  :225x5 Thought I woulda at least got 2  :Frown: 

cable flies
40x12
60x10
80x7: 60x6

db flat
100x9
110x7

----------


## audis4

365 :0

i havent maxed out..but doubt i could hit that! nice work buddy!

----------


## chest6

soooo close  :Frown: 

I think the week off made me weaker  :Frown:

----------


## CRUISECONTROL

Good work Chest!!! I like the schedule and impressive #s none the less.... I'm finally back in the gym, all natty though.... been very busy with work... Holla at ya'll later

----------


## chest6

ahhhhhhhhhh look who it is. 

Mr. I work 100 hours a week. Take a break buddy  :Wink/Grin: 

Good to hear from ya tho, I appreciate you poppin in..

----------


## RuhlFreak55

for old times sake  :Smilie:

----------

